#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-12-24
<torrent> I need help
<torrent> I have mythbuntu installed
<torrent> The other TV programs have no trouble picking up my video capture card
<torrent> but myth TV does not
<torrent> it hast to do with video4linux2 drivers
<torrent> How do I get mythtv to use them?
<torrent> How to I set up my video TV tuner again in MythTV?
<torrent> Thanks
<torrent> any help appreciated
<torrent> anyone home?
<torrent> #mythtv
<torrent> help needed in the mythtv user room
<bkr_> evening everyone... having installation issues anybody willing to answer a hopefully simple question?
<bkr_> I'm trying to install now and when I ge to the part of installer that partitions the drive it shows up empty but won't continue unless I make the partitions.
<MilhousePunkRock> Hello everyone!
<MilhousePunkRock> I wonder if building v4l-dvb from mercurial will help me get my Nova T-500's remote to live... Any T-500 users present who got the remote working?
<MythbuntuGuest04> Would anyone here be able to help me with my iMon LCD problem? (Antec fusion R2)
<MythbuntuGuest04> Anyone?
<filleokus> hello
<rinaldi_> ok, i installed mythbuntu the other day and everythings going well. Its just i have a hauppauge ir remote control for my dvb card. I set it up but when i go to map the buttons it ony detects the up/down/left/right/ ok/ number buttons. i was wandering if there was any way to enable use of the fastforward/rewind or channel up/down buttons?
<WackoRobie> How goes
<WackoRobie> anyone have ePSXe running in mythgame?
<Dr_willis> Not me.
<Dr_willis> actually I think my MythGame stuff is totally empty.
<alexvd_> Hi running into an issue with my serial ports and the change channel script.  After several crashes the port begins to timeout when the script is called.  It also happens if i manually call it from the command line.  The script is enabled and the ports are not busy.  It works fine for a while then starts timing out.  If I touch the port or use for instance dtvcontrol from another laptop it works fine.  Then it will work
<alexvd_> s one time in myth and then lockup.  Anyone have any clues before I reinstall?
<savageone1> howdie folks
<savageone1> mythtv to linuxmce convert, now converting back to mythtv via mythbuntu
<alexvd_> hey savageone1
<savageone1> my question:  I'm reading about the upgrade process...  Is it as easy as it looks?  My beef has always been updating to a new version has been ridiculous w/ knoppmyth and the like
<alexvd_> savageone1: thats why i moved to ubuntumyth too
<savageone1> also, it looks as though I could install a full gnome environment, but will that effect my upgrades...  It says on the site "The upgrade procedure will only upgrade Mythbuntu packages if you don't have a gnome or kde desktop installed."
<savageone1> alex:  I mean, linuxmce is amazing, but it's just not there yet
<alexvd_> savageone its very easy to install mythbuntu
<savageone1> and the community is ridiculous, bunch of people arguing in the channel etc.  hard to get help, hard to pitch ideas
<savageone1> alex:  I've installed it before, but just to check it out never used it a lot
<alexvd_> and the upgrade is just like if you upgrade ubuntu just enable the repos
<savageone1> I'm not so worry about ease, I am savvy, it's just I don't want a to be fucking w/ it all the time know what I mean?
<alexvd_> yeah well sorry but myth is myth
<alexvd_> no matter what distribution
<savageone1> true true
<alexvd_> good thing about mythbuntu is its based on debian which is the same for knoppmyth and linuxmce
<savageone1> if I were to do the mythtv updates via apt-get, does that break the system
<alexvd_> so that made the commands and logs
<alexvd_> no
<savageone1> since it appears there's some additional stuff mythbuntu did to make things easy
<alexvd_> knoppmyth it would
<alexvd_> yes
<savageone1> yup, knoppmyth is a pig ;)
<savageone1> i used it for a year
<savageone1> it's easy as pie, but it's friggin knoppix so what do you want haha
<alexvd_> So here is the skinny.  Mythbuntu still has some warts
<alexvd_> knoppmyth probably a little more mature
<savageone1> tell me about them
<savageone1> I'm not above beta testing hehe
<savageone1> does mythbuntu have the newest mythtv running
<savageone1> what I'm looking for is ubuntu and mythtv, I'm a ubuntu man
<alexvd_> ok so if you run pchdtv cards they have a bug that when you do the install you cant do channel scan until next reboot.  its like the backend is not started
<savageone1> so if this is just that minus the full process of instlaling ubuntu and then mythtv, I'm game
<alexvd_> yep
<savageone1> that's not so bad
<savageone1> what else
<savageone1> gimme the worst ;)
<alexvd_> no static ip at first
<alexvd_> need reboot
<savageone1> can it act as my router too easily?
<savageone1> that I didn't mind aboutlinuxmce
<savageone1> makes pxe stuff easier
<alexvd_> hmm that I dont do.  I run cisco routers standalone
<savageone1> coool
<alexvd_> little worried about the fact the box goes down i lose my network
<savageone1> I generally use an ipcop box
<savageone1> every time?
<savageone1> sure it's not an adapter issue?
<alexvd_> cool just have to many issues with myth and i end up reinstalling
<alexvd_> no I have strange issue with serial ports and the external change scripts
<alexvd_> it seems to get borked after a while and I cant figure out how to fix
<alexvd_> it just starts to timeout
<savageone1> wow it looks like I can just do a brandy new ubuntu install and then do mythbuntu through the package manager
<savageone1> mythtv still has voip support right?
<alexvd_> yes
<alexvd_> although i just use it to register to asterisk
<alexvd_> probably want to just do ubuntu then load the packages
<savageone1> I'll be doing a broadvoice account from home
<savageone1> I have asterisk in my business though ;)
<savageone1> trixbox and elastix are my friends hehe
<alexvd_> mythbuntu works better if you want to just pop the disc in and do install
<savageone1> I'll do the ubuntu first way definitely
<alexvd_> it has some good stuff in it for the remote
<savageone1> I might do that then
<alexvd_> u dont need to do with mythbuntu
<alexvd_> just load the disc
<savageone1> I've always had issues w/ my remote
<alexvd_> installs the whole shebang
<savageone1> either way I end up w/ essentially the same product right
<alexvd_> except for some of the newest themes like blootube
<alexvd_> yes
<savageone1> my thing is, I want to have full access to my gnome
<alexvd_> you can install mythbuntu and then install the desktop
<savageone1> you ever make your own themes?
<alexvd_> I wish.  I can barely keep my boxes stable.  Too much mucking around
<savageone1> what's that gnome version they got w/ all the crazy screen changing effects?
<savageone1> I wanted to check that out
<alexvd_> latest ubuntu works out of box with compiz
<alexvd_> just enable desktop effects
<savageone1> is compiz installed?
<alexvd_> and install the control manager
<alexvd_> yes
<alexvd_> yes compiz installed
<savageone1> if I do the mythbuntu method it is?
<alexvd_> just enable desktop effects
<savageone1> nice
<alexvd_> hmmm I dont know about mythbuntu
<savageone1> but I'm sure I can get it w/ the package manager
<alexvd_> yes
<alexvd_> mythbuntu is basically 7.10 gutsy
<savageone1> so far it seems if I don't want to have to do my remote manually, I should do the mythbuntu instead of manual install
<alexvd_> so its probably thier
<alexvd_> yes well it also has a control panel thats nice.
<alexvd_> the tv out setup is really sweet
<alexvd_> it enables vnc and nfs all nicely
<savageone1> that's what I'm doing then
<alexvd_> so it make life much easier
<savageone1> less work = good
<alexvd_> it really does
<savageone1> what's your involvement w/ the project?
<alexvd_> it also has some scripts for mysql database
<alexvd_> i am just a user
<alexvd_> trying to fix my setup
<savageone1> I hear ya
<alexvd_> i run knoppmyth for 3 years
<alexvd_> however i got tired of the upgrade path and i run ubuntu on my desktops
<alexvd_> so it seemed the better way to go
<alexvd_> so are you good with mounting drives and nfs etc
<savageone1> a little
<savageone1> ;)
<savageone1> it's nice to have the gui for that, honestly
<savageone1> hehe
<savageone1> I can do:  man mount
<savageone1> ;)
<alexvd_> ok
<alexvd_> I will figure it out or just reinstall
<savageone1> you got your data seperate I assume
<savageone1> my beef w/ mythtv before,a nd with linuxmce now, is it isn't as geared towards "collectors" as aI'd like
<savageone1> I mean, I've got a HUGE movie collection, a lot of different formats
<savageone1> and I want to keep collecting
<alexvd_> yeah that is the plan.  I dont want to keep losing all my data and recordings everytime this stupid friggin probles with the serial ports
<savageone1> I also want to be able to pop in a dvd, and rip it to the core w/ or w/o compression on a per case basis
<alexvd_> well i have only couple terabytes
<savageone1> same here hehe
<alexvd_> you can do that pretty easy in knoppmyth or any mythtv
<savageone1> linuxmce you damned near had to reboot to see data
<savageone1> yup
<savageone1> my knopmmyth box is still up haha
<savageone1> it's my backup when the girl starts bitching
<alexvd_> linuxmce looks intriquing but i cant see all that stuff working
<alexvd_> yeah tell me about it girl start bitching my wife hates mythtv
<alexvd_> i have to fix it today or she is going to kill me
<alexvd_> ok hey good luck going to take my daughter to the park.  Good luck.
<savageone1> how would you change the mythbuntu loading screen graphics
<savageone1> I want to put my name in there hehe
<Daviey> loading screen?
<Daviey> the usplash boot?
<savageone1> yes
<savageone1> I believe
<savageone1> when yo9u turn it on, after the bios tests etc, when it's loading mythbuntu
<savageone1> w/ the load bar
<Daviey> aayes thats usplash.. check out the source and replace the pics .. google will help
<Daviey> http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=en&q=usplash&btnG
<rinaldi_> on mythtv on mythbuntu why am i not able to see videos in the library section? do the files have to be in a certain folder/ certain file type. also if i want to access the files from my laptop should i just run the frontend from the laptop and configure to connect to the backend on my pc? thanks
<Daviey> if you like, or use vlc et
<Daviey> etc
<Daviey> and yes, video's have to be in a certain location, and the default setup requires a 'scan'
<rinaldi_> daviey: when i scan a small box falshes blue and then goes off. im not sure it has even scanned. i also changed the video store location to where my videos are and scanned but still no luck
<Daviey> permissions?
<rinaldi_> well i pu the location as being /home/videos/. so i dunno, not sure about permission
<Daviey> I think the solution is for you to keep trying different things :)
<rinaldi_> yeh il keep at it! thanks
<rikardot> can anyone help me with lirc for imon?
<rikardot> does has any
<rikardot> does anybody have any expirience with imon drivers for soundgrapth components?
<rikardot> lirc expiriences anybody?
<rikardot> very talkative channel
<Koffa> very christmasy time
<Daviey> rikardot: let us know your problem
<Daviey> rikardot: if you don't state
<Daviey> we can't answer - most of us are using lirc
<pteague> anybody know what the url for the buy one get one is? for the laptops?
<rikardot> Daviey: I have Zalman case HD160XTplus (it has built in SoundGraph touch LCD display and IR receiver), it should work with imon drivers but it doesnt
<rikardot> it is funny that zalman remote just works without lirc until I press buttons that are not sending mouse commands
<rikardot> SoundGraph usb device is presented as input.keyboard and input.mouse
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-12-25
<Daviey> hmm, if it is a pseudo keyboard - then i would bypass lirc
<rikardot> Daviey: it only works until I press a button that does not send mouse commands, then it stops working, it works again only alter reboot,, but anyhow I would really like to get my Logitech Harmony 555 remote working
<\matt\> anyone awake/
<MythbuntuGuest37> Hello.  I am having trouble with Xine and with playing Live TV.  When I select to Watch live TV or play a recording from Xine, I get overlay problems.  Playing the same mpeg from MPlayer or VLC works perfectly.  Is Xine the only option for playing the Live TV streams?  If not, where do I set that to use one of the other players?  Thanks.
<LoneShadow> Is there an alternate install CD ?
<superm1> LoneShadow, unfortunately not
<BHSPitMonkey> superm1, ping :/
<superm1> hi
<BHSPitMonkey> howdy
<BHSPitMonkey> I wanted to ask you a little about your efforts on the itouch team on launchpad, would pm be more appropriate? :)
<superm1> well here it no troubles
<superm1> the efforts are eventually going towards myth stuff
<superm1> that was how it all got started, me wanting to get myth2ipod working out well
<BHSPitMonkey> ah
<superm1> and then one thing led to another as i realized how horrible ipod touch support was in ubuntu
<BHSPitMonkey> well the build of libgpod was helpful to me :)
<BHSPitMonkey> after I got it compiled and working myself, someone showed me your packages, heh
<superm1> yeah it seems a few people have been doing that
<superm1> i dont know how to make it more publicized
<superm1> but oh well
<BHSPitMonkey> I'm wondering what you know about transcoding video for the touch, though
<superm1> well i have experimented with nuvexport a bit
<superm1> and i got two recordings to transcode okay
<superm1> but the time it took to do it was horrible
<BHSPitMonkey> the stock packages in the ubuntu repositories seem... inadequate
<superm1> i've yet to determine what the best app to use for the transcoding is though (particularly time wise, not quality wise)
<BHSPitMonkey> it doesn't seem like you can use ffmpeg without compiling in aac support yourself
<superm1> well i was using medibuntu's ffmpeg
<superm1> which has that done for you
<BHSPitMonkey> ah... let me check if I'm on that.
<superm1> and you dont necessarily need aac if i am remembering correctly
<BHSPitMonkey> oh?
<superm1> its been about two weeks since i've been able to touch that stuff
<superm1> the nuvexport option that is an export directly for an ipod handles it appropriately
<superm1> oh no nvm
<superm1> it is aac audio
<BHSPitMonkey> mmk
<superm1> but the ffmpeg in medibuntu includes aac
<superm1> i have nuvexport on the mythbuntu ppa i believe
<superm1> too
<superm1> for gutsy
<superm1> either that or in the ipod-touch ppa
<superm1> its one of them
<superm1> yeah and it's in hardy too
<superm1> i forgot i did all that
<BHSPitMonkey> erm
<BHSPitMonkey> nuvexport depends on mythtv-common
<superm1> on a newer version possibly...
<superm1> what version is it built against?
<BHSPitMonkey> that seems pervasive for an install on my desktop
<BHSPitMonkey>  0.20.1+fixes12136-0ubuntu1~ppa1
<superm1> well its for transcoding mythtv recordings
<BHSPitMonkey> fair enough
<superm1> so if these are standalone files you cant use it anyhow
<JThundley> why are the jump keys inverted?
<JThundley> I can either have my channel buttons jump ahead and back correctly and scroll up and down inverted or vice versa
<MilhousePunkRock> Good morning everyone and merry christmas!
<th1> hi, I've installed mythtv and mythstream for ubuntu nowI can listen to music channels with Shoutcast, is there anyway for me to record the music to a file?
<JThundley> mplayer -dumpstream
<chairman> does anyone know when mythvideo and the plugins will be build in the weekly build repository? I updated mythtv but the mythvideo didn't get updated
<jumpkic1> merry Christmas everyone
<jumpkic1> superm1: you around?
<MilhousePunkRock> Hello everyone! And happy holidays!
<MilhousePunkRock> Daviey: I got the remote working by getting v4l from mercurial..
<danonura> hello. anyone know if a Radeon X1900 Series card will work with myth? i've googled it and it seems unlikely but i thought i'd ask in here. thanks
<Tari> you could probably get it to work (only as an output device; ATI capture is bad)
<Tari> you'd probably need to configure it yourself some
<danonura> thanks. i'm looking at www.mythbuntu.org/support and see HDHomeRun™ Networked Digital TV Tuner. i think i may just build a new box just for tv stuff
<danonura> don't know how much the HDHomeRun™ Networked Digital TV Tuner is yet though
<danonura> or maybe a Hauppauge card of some type
<danonura> really like to have a reliable machine to do this
<danonura> this isn't bad price wise http: slash slash wiki.linuxmce.org/index.php/Silicondust_HDHomeRun $170
<danonura> or maybe another hd with linux and maybe i could just add this card to my mb
<danonura> by the way what tv tuner card do you use?
<danonura> brb
<hasse> deb http://uk.weeklybuilds.mythbuntu.org/mythbuntu-trunk/ubuntu gutsy multiverse universe restricted main
<hasse> hello, im using the mythbuntu nightly builds, anyone know how to  get myth plugins to work again, im getting *plugin was compiled  agains libmyth version: 0.21.20071202-1, but the installed is  0.21.20071211-1 ??
<Daviey> hasse: I'll re-sync the repo
<hasse> Daviey: and that means ??
<Daviey> I'm updating uk.weekly'
<Daviey> try apt-get update ; apt-get upgrade
<hasse> ohh you're the man for that job ? ohh
<hasse> already on the job ...
<hasse> how often is those mirrors updated ??
<Daviey> Every sunday morning
<hasse> okay, now everythings working like a charm
<hasse> again
<Daviey> good 'o
<hasse> Daviey: is it possible to see whats updated in new releases without joining the commit maillists/
<Daviey> yeah, vieing the commits ml'list archives
<Daviey> http://mythtv.org/pipermail/mythtv-commits/
<Daviey> There's no clean changelog - and i don't think anyone could justify it
<hasse> another question, in mythmusic, is it possible to burn music from that directly to a cd as wav _
<hasse> ?
<Daviey> hmm, never tried
<Daviey> i don't think so tho
<danonura> just wondering what tuner cards you guys are using as i've looked at the hdhomerun a little closer and its not really what i want.
<Daviey> danonura: I use Nova's
<Daviey> for DVB-T
<danonura> sorry was away
<danonura> well i'd like to record from digital satellite
<Daviey> which country?
<danonura> canada
<Daviey> can't help, sorry
<danonura> hmm
<danonura> whats the difference with being in canada?
<superm1> Daviey, why was your mirror out of sync?
<danonura> just wondering
<danonura> are you from uk?
<danonura> its mpeg2 if this helps, but probably already know that
<Daviey> superm1: you tell me, it successfully sync'd on sunday
<danonura> probably you
<superm1> Daviey, well i know that the 'retry build' needs to be manually hit every week
<superm1> on the plugins
<Daviey> superm1: I guess it sync'd whilst a build was still being processed by the PPA
<superm1> so you probably synced in the middle of before it was hit
<Daviey> Well would it be worth me changing the time it auto sync's?
<darkfrog> I installed Mythbuntu 7.10, but I can't get any sound to play...I have an on-board audio and a PCI SB Audigy card...I'd prefer it play from the Audigy card. Everything seems correct but I get no sound...I am trying to migrate from Fedora (which worked out of the box with sound) to Mythbuntu and everything but sound seems to be working pretty well.
<superm1> Daviey, well perhaps making it more frequent
<superm1> darkfrog, see asoundconf
<superm1> it sets the default card in use
<superm1> danonura, recording from digital satellite in canada probably needs a dvb-s card
<superm1> but i'm not sure about encryption
<Daviey> superm1: Could make it daily...
<danonura> is there a north american mythtv irc channel anyone know? maybe i'm in wrong channel
<superm1> there you go
<superm1> danonura, well i'm in the US
<danonura> ah ok
<superm1> but I use qam (cable) and atsc (ota)
<superm1> once you go into dvb-s territory its rocky ground because most of it is encrypted
<superm1> and the methods to record it are illegal
<danonura> i just read your above post about dvb-s card thanks superl
<danonura> oh now i get it
<danonura> but for true fta get a dvb-s card then?
<superm1> that's my understanding on it
<superm1> you won't find very much information on it though
<danonura> and terrestrial too
<danonura> ok thank you
<superm1> its one of those things that the people who know a lot about it dont talk about it
<darkfrog> superm1, set the card as default and used alsamixer to make sure all the volume is up but still no sound.
<superm1> good luck
<danonura> right
<superm1> darkfrog, toggle the iec958 mixer
<danonura> i'm a bit of a newb lol
<superm1> it changes the digital output from on/off
<darkfrog> superm1, just turned it off...still no sound. :(
<darkfrog> I'm using: aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Noise.wav to test
<superm1> darkfrog, hmm, well perhaps you are better off leaving something playing constantly
<superm1> so you can toggle mixers live
<darkfrog> aha!
<darkfrog> there was another digital toggle. :)
<darkfrog> I think I got it working. :)
<darkfrog> superm1, thanks for the tip...I didn't realize that something be unmuted could cause audio not to be heard. ;)
<superm1> darkfrog, no prob
<superm1> darkfrog, if fedora didn't have this problem it is because it is on an older version of alsa.  its a matter of the newer alsa defaults
<darkfrog> How do I permanantly make /dev/raw1394 accessible? I can chmod 777 /dev/raw1394 and that works for that session, but how do I make it permanent?
<darkfrog> Hey guys, I'm curious why though I specified to use the ATI lirc stuff in the configuration it's using the kernel modules for my Remote Wonder II...is there any way to make it actually use lirc properly?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-12-26
<Arbiter1of1> hi guys
<Arbiter1of1> anyone here has experience with installing mythbuntu on a itx pc?
<johnf> anyone know of any issues with mythbuntu amd6 iso. I'm getting wierd segfaults in things like tar
<johnf> This is a reinstall of a previous fiesty ubuntu box amd64 which was working fine
<johnf> running a memtest now but that seems ok
<Noodlenozzle> happy holidays all
<sjnovick> hi.  i have a problem with mythbuntu.  hope someone can help.
<sjnovick> When I record a tv show, mythtv definitely records it.  The file goes into a folder (/var/lib/mythtv/...).  However, the file doesn't appear in my recordings list in Mythtv.  Any ideas?
<sjnovick> (a database problem?)
<sjnovick> Anyone here?
<sjnovick> anyone here?
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> Just a few
<sjnovick> Hi Dr. Willis.  Can you help with a problem?
<Dr_willis> depends on the problem..  I dont have a lot of experience with The in depth mythtv stuff
<sjnovick>  When I record a tv show, mythtv definitely records it.  The file goes into a folder (/var/lib/mythtv/...).  However, the file doesn't appear in my recordings list in Mythtv.  Any ideas?
<Dr_willis> Hmm... :/var/lib/mythtv/recordings, is where mines at.. but since it does work. but dosent show up..  I wonder what keeps that listing..
<sjnovick> right...that's where it keeps my recordings too.  just not in the listings :(
<Dr_willis> You could always check the mythtv logs. I wonder if it may not be a mysql issue.
<Dr_willis> other then checking the logs -  dont even know where to begin.
<sjnovick> hmm...well thanks for thinking about it.
<Dr_willis> Ive gotten where i just transcoded the rcordings to avi and move them to my laptop to watch at work. :)
<MythbuntuGuest56> +tnc
<MythbuntuGuest56> I am not living in the US, but after installing 7.10, I can not select XMLTV grabber and then Norway.  only EIT, no grabber, and Noth America seams to be availible
<MythbuntuGuest56> I am not living in the US, but after installing 7.10, I can not select XMLTV grabber and then Norway.  only EIT, no grabber, and Noth America seams to be availible
<chairman> does anyone have any ideas why I can't get signal on some transponders. When I use the original tuner it works but when I use the dvb-s card in myth I can't get all the channels
<MythbuntuGuest99> hell
<MythbuntuGuest99> err hello
<ramza3> I installed mythbuntu, and I am using the media gui.  How do I get to the regular desktop for configuration
<MythbuntuGuest99> greetings all
<MythbuntuGuest99> I was hoping to get some clarification before I jump into mythbuntu
<MythbuntuGuest99> but it seems like the channel is a litle slow right now
<ramza3> general comment, is there such thing as svideo to audio/video output, a cable?
<Toxicity999> Alright I've had an annoying long running issue with myth I can't figure out... Occasionally the video will just randomly speed up and the audio will drop out.
<Iolaus> does anyone here know anything about the weekly builds?
<Iolaus> I tried to submit a bug but I'm not sure if it was in the right place
<Chads> Hi all I have just installed Mythbuntu and tried to configure weather. it now hangs.
<Chads> any ideas?
<Chads> Anyone awake? I wont take too much of your time.
<ramza3> how do I enable svideo output?
<ramza3> Also; I have a nvidia geforce 6200; mythbuntu 7.10; ideally, I just want the same thing.  automatically X doesnt recognize the video out
<Chads> Anyone helping on Boxing Day?
<Chads> Come on now dont be shy!
<Chads> nobody up there?
<BHSPitMonkey> ramza3, try sudo displayconfig-gtk
<seanhodges> hey, can anyone suggest a good compatible HVR tuner for MythTV?
<seanhodges> I'm looking to buy one, but the MythTV compatibility list doesn't specify any (far as I can see) PCI HVR models
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-12-27
<seanhodges> Ah, I've noticed that the Hauppauge HVR 1600 has a beta driver in development, does anyone have any good experience on this or another HVR PCI card?
<The_Rebel> wasup
<The_Rebel> question for ya'll
<The_Rebel> why doesn't mythbuntu load when i try using the new Nvidia drivers
<The_Rebel> ?
<trakie> well i have everything i want up and running (without only a little hassle) but theres one thing that i cant seem to figure out, when i change channels on my remote mythtv tries to jump ahead or back (up/down)
<trakie> all the other remote buttons work fine
<trakie> and while irw in the terminal channel up down is reported as so
<ramza3> I got my machine setup for tv output, finally; but now I cant read anything on the tv, you know a good resolution?  I want to use this machine for desktop use (to tv) and pvr
<trakie> unless its a hdtv (and even then im not sure) i doubt you will find a usable resolution for normal day to day functions on a tv
<ramza3> trakie: hmm, not hdtv.  I heard that 800x600 is the way to go.  I dont want for normal desktop use, but I might use some web functions
<MythbuntuGuest48> hello
<kids> Hi.  I'm having lots of trouble with mythbuntu...but fixing each one little by little.
<kids> still have problems.  anyone here?
<kids> hello?
<kids> anyone here?
<kids> hi selinuxium.  i have a problem.  can u help?
<tgm4883> kids, you would do far better by posting your question and waiting for a response rather than looking for someone, telling them your problem, then hoping that they can answer it
<kids> problem is:  channels don't appear correct in the guide.  there are no channel names
<kids> i'm using the latest mythbuntu
<kids> there is some evidence that schedules direct is pulling in the data.
<kids> however, the guide is not consistent with the data that i find using the command:  > tv_grad_na_dd --days 5 -output test.txt
<kids> Any idea?
<kids> did anyone read my question?  having trouble with tv guide.
<Toxicity999> kids talks to schedules direct.
<Toxicity999> *talk
<kids> oh hi.
<kids> :)
<kids> i just can't get 100% correct listings in the tv guide.  they are close, but do not have the call sign and are missing some listings.  Searching for tv shows often displays the wrong channels.
<kids> but, i've used the tv_grab_na_dd --days 5 -output test.txt   command and see that the channels and info looks fine in that file.
<kids> Toxicity:  Any ideas to try ?
<The_Rebel> wut, SD doesn't work that great, i ain't paying for that sh*t then
<ciphercast_> looking for a usb/fw hdtv tuner, any recommendations?
<lwizardl> hi
<lwizardl> anyone have a digiwave 103g card?
<ciphercast_> nope
<lwizardl> aka twinhan
<LoneShadow> Anyone using Motorola DCT 3416 with mythtv ?
<MythbuntuGuest79> hallo
<MythbuntuGuest79> Is there anyone that can help me briefly?
<MythbuntuGuest79> I installed Mythubuntu after a 2 year use of FC2 and mythtv
<pdragon> can try
<MythbuntuGuest79> I discovered the new Strem plugin. I just need to understand if there is a way to avoid mplayer instead of xine. I use fbdev and for my purpose xine is easier for me. Thank yyou in advance. Max
<MythbuntuGuest79> oh, thank you odragon
<MythbuntuGuest79> pdragon
<pdragon> you can set which program you want to play videos and live tv in the Setup sections
<pdragon> just give it the path to the program you want to user
<pdragon> use*
<pdragon> i know myplayer is the default for the video player. can't remember what it is for live tv
<MythbuntuGuest79> yes but it seems different from the one used in the stream. videos and dvd are perfetcly managed but stream is still mplayer.
<MythbuntuGuest79> you are right
<pdragon> i'm not sure about the stream player. i haven't looked into the settings for that
<MythbuntuGuest79> when I launch a TV stream I see a terminal window opening telling about mplayer.
<MythbuntuGuest79> but the default is xv and so it crashes
<MythbuntuGuest79> I try looking in otehr parts of the menu.
<MythbuntuGuest79> thank oyu in any case for your help. Have a goot 2008!
<pdragon> you, too. can try the message boards if no one else here can help
<MythbuntuGuest79> yes, I will try. I will also register to login. Mythubuntu is wonderful. It works with my 1.8Ghz, 512Mb and an old radeon 7000...
<LoneShadow> what are you guys using to capture HDTV video ?
<LoneShadow> I was hoping I could connect to my Comcast HD STB
<pdragon> i know a few people here use the HDHomerun
<pdragon> you can't record encrypted HD content with mythtv, though
<pdragon> only the free over-the-air stuff
<lwizardl> hi
<lwizardl> can someone help me with dvb-s install
<ben> how can i disable the screensaver only through console?
<pdragon> not sure how to through the console. can't hook a mouse up to the box for a few seconds?
<User691> Couls somebody help me with a mfew problems please?
<ben> well when i log into the user i want, i dont get desktop
<User691> And possibly my typing from the looks of things!
<ben> just mythtv
<ben> gtg
<User691> At the minute I do not have any sound and for some reason it fails to save all my WLAN details. I have to enter them all the time.
<pdragon> ben: can you exit mythtv and go to the desktop?
<ben> no
<pdragon> User691: not sure how to help with that, sorry
<pdragon> ben: what happens when you exit mythtv?
<User691> Also I keep getting "Enter default keyring to unlock"
<ben> it logs out
<pdragon> are you running the stable release of mythbuntu?
<ben> its not mythbuntu its mythtv and ubuntu
<User691> IS anybody familiar with the sound etc ?
<pdragon> ben: i'm really not sure why it's logging you out when you exit mythtv. if you installed mythtv on a standard ubuntu install, it should just be like any other applications
<ben> personally i didn't install it
<ben> but it doesn't run it as a application
<ben> it runs it instead of kde ect
<pdragon> ben: you might be better off asking in #mythtv-users
<pdragon> this channel is more for the Mythbuntu distro
<pdragon> it honestly sounds like it's acting the way Mythbuntu did in the alpha releases
<pdragon> how long ago was this installed
<pdragon> ?
<ben> when mybuntu was in the alpha stage
<ben> otherwise i would have used it
<ben> doesn't matter
<ben> goto go
<pdragon> well there's his problem :/
<mindframe-> heh using alpha software usually doesn't lead to problems though...
<pdragon> it is the cause of his problem, though
<pdragon> or, at least it's making it more difficult to fix than if he was running stable
<JThundley> where does mythfilldatabase get run?
<JThundley> It just ran on my system and spiked mysql and made my music cut out
<JThundley> shit needs to be nice'd
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-12-28
<lwizardl> hi
<lwizardl> when ever I go to live tv my display becomes blue and goes 16:9 how do I fix this?
<foxbuntu> lwizardl, in the general settings on the frontend (for tv playback) there is a setting to force aspect ratio
<foxbuntu> sounds like you are the wrong one
<foxbuntu> on the wrong one*
<lwizardl> foxbuntu, i don't see it
<lwizardl> ok i found it but now its full screen blue
<lwizardl> and when i get a picture its frozen
<Moonscope> Hey all, can anyone help me with configuring my nvidia card to send the display to the Svideo out, please.
<Moonscope> thanks for all your help
<JThundley> Moonscope: http://pastebin.com/m1701cc76
<Dr_willis> Moonscope,  I just run that nvidia config tool and it can congiure the xorg.conf to do it.
<Dr_willis> Moonscope,  also mythtv has a setting that can keep it on the 2nd monitor by default. thatsx handy
<Moonscope> howdo you run the nvidia config tool
<superm1> open mcc
<superm1> and then clikc on the proprietary drivers tab
<Moonscope> uhh,
<Moonscope> in linux....
<superm1> huh?
<superm1> mcc can be launched from a command line
<superm1> mythbuntu-control-centre
<Moonscope> ok, im installing it now
<Moonscope> how do i run it?
<tehpunkprodigy> does anybody know what could cause a high pitch static with the audio in mythtv?
<superm1> just like that
<superm1> mythbuntu-control-centre
<Moonscope> ok, im in the proprietary drivers tab
<superm1> click the nvidia button then
<Moonscope> i have 3 options, Restricted Drivers manager, Nvidia Driver COnfiguration Utility, and Ubuntu Display Config
<superm1> yeah the nvidia driver one
<Moonscope> all it shows are some configurations like 'engable tooltips, display status bar, slider text entries
<superm1> are you x forwarding?
<Moonscope> huh?
<superm1> are you running locally?
<superm1> or remotely
<Moonscope> locally
<superm1> okya then there should be stuff there for your card to configure the display
<superm1> that's odd if there isnt
<WcktKlwn> does anyone else have any problems playing ISO files with the Weekly builds?
<EnderTheThird> Anyone else having trouble with lirc via the Mythbuntu Control Centre lately?
<sonium> is there also a schedule for german tv channels in mythbuntu?
<User717> Has anybody had any problems with sound in Mythbuntu?
<User717> Nobody?
<User717> Dont be shy!
<User717> Are any of you actually there?
<beavis> check your sound settings
<beavis> or wait, first check the error message you get on the console
<beavis> when you start the frontend
<tgm4883> dont forget to check sound outside of mythtv too
<tgm4883> This means you User413
<Chads> Hi all. Has anyone ran into sound problems with Mythbuntu?
<tgm4883> dont forget to check sound outside of mythtv too
<tgm4883> Chads, ^^
<Chads> Hi. Yeah I've been there. I just dont have anything.
<Chads> No sound at all.
<tgm4883> you have no sound outside of mythtv?
<tgm4883> interesting
<Chads> I have no sound full stop.
<tgm4883> soundcard?
<Chads> I've seen their are quite a few problems. In fact yesterday I trawled through one of the forums and it has 86 pages on no sound problems.
<tgm4883> link?
<Chads> It is a Via Soundcard onboard.
<Chads> Just a minute.
<Chads> Firefox has cleared my history from yesterday. I'm looking through google for the link
<Chads> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449&highlight=sound
<Chads> there we go.
<tgm4883> interesting
<tgm4883> mind you, this thread was started 1.5 years ago
<tgm4883> and is ubuntu based
<tgm4883> Have you tried a gutsy live cd to see if you have sound there?
<Chads> Well the last post was only 5 days ago. So people are still having trouble.
<tgm4883> right, as it's a comprehensive list
<tgm4883> check a gutsy live cd to see if that works
<Chads> It is actually Mythbuntu I have installed. If I'm not mistaken though the backend of that is Ubuntu?
<Chads> I've actually gone out and bout an 8 Euro soundcard today to see if that will work. I will just disable the onboard one if it does.
<Chads> bought sorry.
<Chads> Which LiveCD should I download?
<tgm4883> well yes, but if you try a gutsy live cd and it works, then we know the issue is with mythbuntu.  If the gutsy live cd doesn't work, then it's a ubuntu problem and you should file a bug report
<tgm4883> ubuntu live cd
<Chads> Ok. How long will you be around?
<tgm4883> i'll be in and out today
<tgm4883> others should randomly look at the screen though
<tgm4883> so post questions and wait
<Chads> Okies dokies. Their seems to be loads of people here but nobody talking?
<scrod4u2> Just got here - give me a moment ;)
<Chads> I have just one question actually before you go.
<Chads> Sorry Scrod. I'm being impatient.
<scrod4u2> np
<scrod4u2> need more coffee...
<Chads> At the minute I have Mythbuntu installed on an 80GB harddrive. At some point this is going to fill up pretty quickly. If I add another hardrive to the system. Is it easy for me to point Mysql to this Hardrive as well as where I have my video, mp3's now?
<tgm4883> not currently
<tgm4883> well
<tgm4883> this will be really easy in mythtv .21
<tgm4883> are you going to store recordings on both harddrives?
<Chads> so I am stuck with an 80GB system?
<tgm4883> no, upgrading is easy, using both drives for recording is kinda difficult right now
<tgm4883> not impossible, just some extra setup required
<tgm4883> the easiest way to do it would be to use the 80GB for videos and music, and recordings on the larger hard drive
<Chads> I actually dont want to record anything. I am in Germany and German TV is C**P excuse my French.
<tgm4883> ah
<tgm4883> so you just want to use it for music and movies?
<Chads> Yeah exactly.
<Chads> Something for the new Flat Screen TV I have suddenly aquired. ;-)
<tgm4883> IIRC, the easiest way is just going to be symlinking the new hard drive's location into the current dir
<Chads> Well I suppose when I get to that point you guys could possibly point me in the right direction?
<tgm4883> yep
<Chads> Nice one. I'll get the beer in!
<tgm4883> alrighty, im out for awhile
<Chads> Ok cheers for the advice and the help.
<Chads> Hopefully I'll be seeing you around.
<Chads> Ok I have a question. Mythbuntu does not seem to remember my Wireless Lan settings and it keeps asking me for a token ring password.
<Chads> Any ideas?
<Chads> Come on now you should have all of had your coffee. :-)
<WcktKlwn> token ring password on a wireless lan?
<Chads> Yeah thats what it keeps asking for.
<Chads> First it asks for the WPA password and then the token ring.
<Chads> At first it says it needed it to save the password I think?
<Chads> Have you any ideas?
<Chadders> Anyone help me with my woreless network?
<pdragon> if no one here is answering, can try the forums
<Dr_willis> Wireless and Ubuntu = Check the forums. :) and good luck. heh.. wireless can be such a hassle - depending on the card.
<Good> I have the wireless up and running
<Dr_willis> Yea for you! :)
<problem> Why do I keep getting an error to say my nickname is in use?
<problem> The problem I have is that it wont remember the password and then it goes onto ask for a token ring password.
<pdragon> because you're nice is still connected
<pdragon> nice = nick
<Dr_willis> Try /nick Super_Original_Nick_2192993491
<Dr_willis> :)
<ame> I'm confused.
<ame> New to IRC. New to IRC. Its a worry
<Dr_willis> ame,  whats a worry?
<ame> Well being new to everything.
<ame> I havent a clue what I'm doing. lol
<Dr_willis> When in doubt... read, google, read. :) hang in here, and #ubuntu, listen, ask, read , learn. :)
<Dr_willis> Wash, rinse, repeate.
<ame> Yeah I understand!
<hansoffate> Hi, for a mythtv frontend only for the bedroom, does anyone have a suggestions?
<Dr_willis> hansoffate,  what sort of suggestion? :) get a low end pc. and a big honking tv. :P
<Dr_willis> fanless designs will keep them quiet.
<hansoffate> it doesn't require a good proecessor right?
<Chads_> How low can you go Dr? I mean if you want everything in one box. Without a seperate server.
<Dr_willis> Hmm..  Ive ran mythtv on a Amd 2 ghz, with 1 gb ram. and as big a hd as ya can get...
<Dr_willis> Then theres the cost of a tv tuner card. + remote..
<pdragon> i'm running it on a 2.8 celeron with 512mb ram and a geforce 5500
<Dr_willis> Proberly some of these $200 walmart specials can do it for ya + tuner, and a bigger hd.
<hansoffate> yea, but for a frontend only, don't you only need like a 1ghz processor or something?
<Chads_> Thats hardly slow though? Its still quite a good spec?
<Dr_willis> 2 ghz is getting to be bottom end these days. :)
<pdragon> hansoffate: front end only can be a lot lower, yes
<pdragon> only thing that might matter are a video and/or sound card depending on what you have the front end hooked up to
<hansoffate> i want to build the cheapest computer possible that will work as a frontend only box... i just spent like 700 bucks on my living room frontend/backend
<Dr_willis> Front end = cheap laptop you can sit on top of the tv. :)
<Chads_> I suppose. It is all Dual this and that now.
<pdragon> yeah
<Dr_willis> Find a friend with a low end used box and borrow it from him. :) heh
<hansoffate> lol
<Dr_willis> thats how  i got most of the parts for my spare machine.
<pdragon> or buy a $200 walmart special if you can find one
<hansoffate> i already got a HD, DVD Drive, Ram,  i really just need a case, motherboard, and processor
<Dr_willis> IF you can find one.. heh  :)
<pdragon> you looking for something that will look nice, or you really don't care?
<Dr_willis> if you are going Uber cheap.. does the front end even need a dvd drive.. just keep one in the backend.
<pdragon> http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=40000007&Description=nmedia&name=Computer+Cases
<pdragon> some nice looking "media" cases by nMedia
<hansoffate> yea, i ordered an nMedia case, for my frontend/backend in the living room
<hansoffate> but yea, i am really trying to keep it cheap
<Dr_willis> It pays to watch for sales.
<Dr_willis> i found a 300gb hd for $44  over the weekend.
<pdragon> yeah... finally picked up this printer http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16828104354
<ame> Thats only 22 pounds.
<ame> Bloody hell!
<pdragon> $99. $40 for the actual printer since the toner cartridge is $60
<Dr_willis> found a P900 case for 60$ and a DVD Burner for $20
<pdragon> can't beat a $40 laserjet
<hansoffate> awesome
<pdragon> i rarely print anything at home (been without a printer for almost 2 years). so that will probably last me forever :)
<hansoffate> yea, im doing some price shopping on newegg... I think im going to try to get a micro atx case
<hansoffate> so it will fit in the cabinet
<hansoffate> hmm, maybe i should try to fix my broken computer ... i think the mobo died
<hansoffate> if when i try to boot the computer, i see the cpu fans start spinning up, but then dies ... that would be the mobo right?
<hansoffate> not worth it, newegg doesn't even carry socket 478 motherboards anymore
<ame> Bloody hell!?
<ame> Dont know why that cam up I never wrote that?
<pdragon> hansoffate: could just be a dead cpu fan
<pdragon> tried another one?
<hansoffate> no
<pdragon> or bad power supply
<ame> ANyway. What is the easiest way to transfer my video files onto my new MythTV PC?
<ame> From a portable hard drive.
<pdragon> portable hard drive or via the default samba shares
<ame> Its from a portable Hard Drive onto the smaba shares.
<hansoffate> pdragon: well the mobo led is lit up, so i know it drawing power, but i could try replacing the cpu fan
<pdragon> try a different power supply if you haven't yet
<hansoffate> no i haven't
<pdragon> just because the light comes on doesn't mean it's getting sufficient power
<pdragon> seen it happen many times
<hansoffate> kk, maybe i'll take a quick drive to fry's
<pdragon> that's the easiest thing to try first
<hansoffate> yea, that would be awesome if it would fix it
<pdragon> ame: if the videos are already on a portable hard drive, just plug that in and copy them off
<pdragon> usb drive should show up as a new drive under the /media directory
<pdragon> just make sure you unmount it if you copy things to that drive. linux likes to wait and flush things to USB drives when it feels like it :p
<pdragon> unmounting will force it to flush everything
<ame> I think I have it.
<ame> Might be sometime here.
<ame> I didnt realise USB was so slow.
<ame> Tell me what does this MythWeb do?
<pdragon> when you're copying huge gigabyte video files, everything seems slow ;)
<pdragon> lets you control your mythtv via a web browser
<pdragon> look at listings and schedule recordings
<ame> Ahh ok so I cant browse from withing MythTv then?
<pdragon> i actually find mythweb easier to schedule recordings with than the regular frontend
<ame> I wont actually be using the recording bit unless I can get some decent TV. German TV is awful to putting it nicely!
<ame> Is it possible to stream YouTube videos via MythTV?
<pdragon> not yet
<ame> Ahh ok. Are they perhaps working on something?
<pdragon> there is a mythwebbrower too i think
<pdragon> to browse websites in mythtv
<pdragon> i never used it
<ame> Ohh ok. I hadnt seen anything.
<ame> Its something I probably wouldnt use to be honest.
<pdragon> could also just exit the front end and start up firefox and go to youtube :)
<pdragon> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Mythweb   that's the mythweb thing
<ame> Thats what I am doing at the minute. Is it possible to shut the PC down via MythTV without having to exit into Ubuntu?
<pdragon> hit the button on the front of the machine ;)
<ame> Really?
<pdragon> yep. should send the shutdown signal
<pdragon> works on mine
<ame> Ahhh....I'll give it a whirl later.
<pdragon> i rarely do it tho since i use it to record things
<pdragon> and as my home server of sorts. running irc on it now and just ssh'd into it from work :)
<ame> I thought as much. Where are you in the states if you dont mind me asking.
<pdragon> maryland
<ame> I used to live in Savannah many moons ago.
<hansoffate> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819116040  - would that be good enough for a mythtv frontend?
<pdragon> if you got a separate video card maybe
<pdragon> celerons suck :p
<hansoffate> whatever, its cheap and should be good enough for a frontend only machine .... right?
<hansoffate> but yea, im going to get another video card
<pdragon> i'd definitely get a video card of some sort to offload the video processing
<pdragon> not doing HD are you?
<hansoffate> no, the other box that im building will be doing HD
<ame> Has HD taken off in the states?
<hansoffate> which is a C2D
<hansoffate> this will just be for SD
<pdragon> getting there ame
<hansoffate> shouldn't it be good enough pdragon
<pdragon> that should be good then yeah
<pdragon> i honestly don't know
<pdragon> never run just a front end myself
<ame> We have about 1 channel and it is on possibly 5 hours a day.
<ame> I have mine setup on an Athlon XP 2200 and it seems fine.
<hansoffate> ame: do you think that cpu that  i linked will be good enough for a frontend only?
<ame> Its the user that causes all the trouble!
<ame> I've only been using MythTV for 4 days so I'm no expert but I'm using an Athlon Xp 2200+ and it runs really smooth so I would imagine the Celeron would do just fine.
<ame> I mean you are hardly going to be doing anything intensive on the frontend so I dont see why that wouldnt work.
<ame> If I place ISO's in my Video Directory will it play those also. I know VLC has this option.
<ame> sorry found my answer.
<ame> Suddenly gone quiet in here. You must be all back at work.
<rinaldi_> i've got a backend/ frontend on this desktop and im trying to connect my laptop to mythtv. I've tested mysql in the control centre and it works fine. when i run the frontend on the laptop and try to access the tv or music it says it can't connect to the master backend server -- is it running? Is the IP address set correct. Is there anything extra i needed to do if it's connecting from the network rather than on the same computer? thanks for a
<ame> Anyways cheers for any help you have offered.
<pdragon> you have to run the frontend setup and tell it the network information for where the backend is (IP address/Ports)
<pdragon> also a good idea to setup your backend with a static IP if you haven't if you're running remote frontends
<rinaldi_> well im using the IP the router gave me. should i add the port onto the end? eg. 192.168.0.6:6546
<pdragon> i can't recall off the top of my head what the menu settings in the front end are for telling it how to connect to the backend
<pdragon> i thought there were different fields for the IP & port but i could be mistaken
<rinaldi_> yeh thats what i thought. i put the port in that field and nothing. il see again if the ports match
<rinaldi_> ok never mind, typo in IP adress. i was sure everything was there
<pdragon> cool
<savageone> howdie mythbuntu folks
<savageone> I am converting from linuxmce BACK to mythtv, before I was on knoppmyth and I've used mythdora but I'm a big fan of ubuntu so I'm headed this way.  My only question so far is, since linuxmce had me set up my mythtv box AS my router, I'd like to continue to do this.  Is there a built in setup for making my mythbuntu machine (done through the full distro cd iso) the router.  or, will I have to add some third party software?
<savageone> the only linux based routing I've done is with distros meant for it
<rinaldi_> how do i access videos stored on a backend on another computer in the network? iv got tv working
<MythbuntuGuest01> hello
<Dr_willis> rinaldi_,  i set up a samba share, or nfs share.
<Dr_willis> savageone,  you can just set it up as a router - following whatever ubuntu docs detail how to do it. :)
<rinaldi_> Dr_willis: bit of a noob, which ones easier?
<Dr_willis> savageone,  I got my Mythbuntu box as a filerserver. and printserver, and torrent getter.. and.. :) ya get the idea
<Dr_willis> rinaldi_,  samba is rather trivial.  but NFS may be a better idea. You just ahve the 2 linux machines?
<rinaldi_> Dr_willis: yeh just the two at the moment, but adding a third soon, also by setting this up i would be able to access the files through the frontend right?
<Dr_willis> You can set up a 'videos' nfs share, and have it mounted on the other machines in their /whatever/videos dir
<Dr_willis> !nfs
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<rinaldi_> ah right ok
<rinaldi_> cheers for that
<rinaldi_> Dr_willis: im having troupl setting up the nfs server, when i try to mount the folder i get: sudo mount 192.168.0.6:/media/disk/Users/Rinaldi/Music /home/rinaldi/Music
<rinaldi_> mount.nfs: 192.168.0.6:/media/disk/Users/Rinaldi/Music failed, reason given by server: Permission denied. what have i done wrong?
<savageone> does the iso for mythbuntu have the newest ubuntu?
<savageone> and does it support diskless frontends off the bat or is that sometyhing I gotta configure
<rushfan> Hey, anyone here using mythbuntu with AC3 out for 5.1 surround?
<nettow0822_> tgm4883 you awake?
<nettow0822_> I have palm pilot question
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-12-29
<tehpunkprodigy_> hey guys, anybody know what setting could cause the audio to sound poorly while watching tv?
<nettow0822_> Have you looked at the troubleshooting guide?
<tehpunkprodigy_> I installed mythbuntu 7.10 and now my audio is all grainy while watching tv, I had dapper installed before and it worked perfectly, so there must be a config error
<tehpunkprodigy_> yes, for the past week
<nettow0822_> sorry that is all I can offer
<tehpunkprodigy_> my problem has something to do with the "digitizing" of the audio, because playing audio using analog(tvtime) sounds fine
<nwidger> hello, anyone around?
<tehpunkprodigy_> sure
<nwidger> hi
<nwidger> so i want to edit the lirc configuration for my remote
<nwidger> yet when i change $HOME/.lircrc and restart mythtv, the changes dont work
<nettow0822_> so what do you want to do?
<nwidger> make the Back button on my mceusb remote do Escape
<nwidger> so i added a begin...end block with Back as the button and Escape in the config field
<nettow0822_> are you closing the program (ex mythtv) and restarting after you make the lirc change?
<nwidger> restart mythtvfrontend, hit the button.. nothing happens
<nwidger> and there aren't any other references to the Back button in the config file
<nwidger> and /usr/share/lirc/remotes/mceusb/lircd.conf file lists Back as the name of a button, and irw confirms it
<nwidger> nettow0822_: yeah, i restart mythfrontend after making the change
<nwidger> any ideas?
<tehpunkprodigy> huh the recording profiles were all set by default to the lowest possible audio rate, thats strange
<matooke> what should I use with the hauppauge pvr-150 card? V4L or mpeg-2?
<nettow0822__> tgm4883 you awake?
<crazedCrazed> hey how do I start a application are startup ?
<crazedCrazed> at*
<mindframe_> is the next release of mythbuntu going to include mythtv 0.21 ?
<rushfan> 2007-12-29 00:10:32.822 RingBuf(/video/1044_20071229001026.mpg): Invalid file (fd -1) when opening '/video/1044_20071229001026.mpg' --> Anyone here ever get that?
<kmyth> how do i get mythbackend to start on boot
<frink__> hullo
<MilhousePunkRock> How do I determine the command xfce uses to hibernate the machine? I want to use that as the shutdown command (for some reason, my machine will only wake up from /proc/acpi/alarm from hibernation, not from complete power-off)
<MilhousePunkRock> Hello everyone!
<Daviey> MilhousePunkRock: hey, i hear you got your nova-t 500 remote working?
<MilhousePunkRock> Daviey: Indeed... Had to compile v4l myself, but with mercurial, that was really a piece of cake!
<Daviey> and that was it, just worked?
<MilhousePunkRock> Daviey: Even better news: The MythBox is currently in the living room, my girlfriend is watching "Ghost Whisperer" which I recorded for her yesterday
<Daviey> yah WAF
<MilhousePunkRock> Daviey: Yes, the "with 2 devices inside" message on dmesg turned into "5 devices" after that
<MilhousePunkRock> There was some tweaking involved, I used the config files from the MythTV wiki for the remote and after that M-C-C has the remote greyed out...
<Daviey> MilhousePunkRock: care to describe14:16:54 < Daviey> MilhousePunkRock: hey, i hear you got your nova-t 500 remote working?
<MilhousePunkRock> No manual configuration needed for TV-Out though... The composite on my GeForce 6200 "just works"(TM)
<Daviey> whoops
<Daviey> 14:17:24 < MilhousePunkRock> +Daviey: Indeed... Had to compile v4l myself, but with mercurial, that was really a piece of  cake!
<Daviey> Care to describe how, i've got a friend who wants to get his remote working on a production box
<MilhousePunkRock> I pretty much just followed the wiki, http://mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Hauppauge_WinTV_Nova-T_500_PCI
<Daviey> ta
<MilhousePunkRock> It's completely accurate, and then I replaced the config files for the remote with those posted there. Of course one has to match /dev/input/eventX
<MilhousePunkRock> How can I determine which command the log-out dialog of xfce uses to hibernate the system? I'd like to use that for MythTV to shut down the system, my machine will only wake up with ACPI wake-up from hibernate or suspend, not from power-off
<MilhousePunkRock> Daviey: What's not working with the remote is holding down a key and having it repeated, I wonder if that's hardware-sided. irw does only report one keypress if I hold down a key
<MilhousePunkRock> For volume for instance (I do have volume control working via a softvol device in the .asoundrc :D )
<Daviey> MilhousePunkRock: You can send acpi commands, but they need to be done as root / suid
<MilhousePunkRock> Daviey: visudo is the way to go for that, I assume... But I need to know those commands...
<Daviey> MilhousePunkRock: there's a few ways of doing it
<Daviey> 'hibernate' the application
<Daviey> suspend2 application
<MilhousePunkRock> I wonder if the /etc/acpi/hibernate.sh is getting called from the logout dialog
<Daviey> as root: echo -n mem > /sys/power/state
<Daviey> it is AFAIK
<MilhousePunkRock> Daviey: In that case I would only need that as the shutdown command and have "user" in the sudoers execute it without password prompt, and probably "mythtv" too
<canute> ubuntu does not detect my tv capture card...
<canute>  Congratulations!  Your TV card vendor saved a few
<canute> [   12.152000] saa7134:  cents for a eeprom, thus your pci board has no
<canute> [   12.152000] saa7134:  subsystem ID and I can't identify it automatically
<canute> i am getting the followind message when i try dmesg...
<canute> is there anybody here who could help me.....
<canute> is this the right place to ask questions about tv tuner card???
<Sieg_at_war> help
<Smoerrebroed> Help is just an illusion.
<Sieg_at_war> ok
<superm1> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<hasse> hello, anyone know why my mythstream dosent work after an upgrade, some problems about, mythstream compiled with a old version of libmyth, how to solve that ?
<superm1> hasse, on which build?
<superm1> on the weekly ones?
<hasse> the latest nightly build
<superm1> trunk?
<superm1> or fixes
<superm1> (and they are weekly not nightly)
<hasse> trunk
<superm1> mythstream isn't usually rebuilt against trunk, but i guess that's a good point that it should be
<superm1> we can add that to our build script i suppose
<superm1> look for it in next week's build, ok?
<hasse> would be nice, but when wuold it be updated ?
<superm1> everyweekend
<superm1> so we havent done this weekend's yet
<superm1> but will be doing them tonight or tomorrow
<superm1> and they are usually one day delayed to mirrors
<hasse> that would be lovely, thanks
<don> Hello. I have set up my Mythbuntu back end so that it can be seen by my ps3. The problem is that the ps3 doesn't find any files. How do I add my existing content (movies and music) to Mythbuntu?
<hasse> anyone knows anything about a audioscrobbler plugin for mythmusic ?
<Chads_> Has anyone tried Windows Media Centre in comparison to MythTV?
<nwidger> hello
<nwidger> so i want to modify the remote bindings in mythbuntu
<nwidger> i have a working config, but i want to customize it
<nwidger> what do i need to edit?
<hasse> nwidger: ~/.lircrc i think
<rinaldi_> if i set a program to record from one of my frontends andexit it, will it still record? also im getting "decoder MAD" error when trying to play music from one of my frontends
<don_> Hello, I'm back. I have set up my Mythbuntu back end so that it can be seen by my ps3. The problem is that the ps3 doesn't find any files. How do I add my existing content (movies and music) to Mythbuntu?
<MythbuntuGuest83> Hello all - long time user / first time chatter
<don_> Hi MythbuntuGuest
<don_> I'm a short time user and a 2nd time chatter.
<MythbuntuGuest83> I just installed Mythbuntu 7.10 to upgrade my previous Ubuntu / Myth install, and have problems with /dev/dvb not existing.
<MythbuntuGuest83> If I load the cx88-dvb module, I get an error - "FATAL: Error inserting cx88_dvb:  No such device.
<MythbuntuGuest83> Basically - the device doesn't exisit, I have tried udeving around to make it happen, and no joy.
<MythbuntuGuest83> Anyone have any ideas?
<don_> I'm afraid that went way over my head. Sorry.
<MythbuntuGuest83> No worries - It is really over my head to, but they can train monkeys to go to the moon - so surely I can figure this out with a bit of help.....
<MythbuntuGuest83> I did neglect to say that I am trying to get a pcHDTV5500 working on /dev/dvb/frontend0 - via the cx88-dvb kernel module
<don_> I hear that. I'm trying to get Mythbuntu to steam content to my ps3. I can see the Mythbuntu back end from the ps3 but there are no files present. Any idea how I get Mythbuntu to see files already on my machine?
<MythbuntuGuest83> Can you see the files via the backend?
<MythbuntuGuest83> I have all my media stored on a SAN, and I have to do SMB hard mounts on the server so that it can scan the folders
<MythbuntuGuest83> Then they are availalable to clients
<MythbuntuGuest51> Guest83 Do you record directly to your SAN?
<MythbuntuGuest83> No - I record shows to the Server, and then use a cron job to move transcoded files to the SAN.  All my other media is put directly on the SAN however (mp3 / movies etc)
<don_> I'm not sure if I can see the files from the back end. I am running the back end on an Ubuntu desktop. I can see the files from the desktop but I haven't figured out how to add them to the back end.
<MythbuntuGuest51> I'm tinkering with the Idea of SAN for all my stuff, but that would put me in the same boat as you.
<MythbuntuGuest51> MythTV .21 shoud have better support for this with Storage Groups I'm told
<MythbuntuGuest83> You need to either put them in a folder that is scanned by the backend (/var/mythtv/videos or something like that)
<don_> Can i get Mythbuntu to scan a folder other than /var/mythtv/videos?
<MythbuntuGuest51> I was wondering if there was a way to move them, then update the pointer in the database to the new location
<MythbuntuGuest51> I'm not thinking so, the way I understand it, it only knows about the recordings from the database entry
<MythbuntuGuest83> You can tell it where your "video" folder is, or your "music
<MythbuntuGuest83> " folder is etc.
<MythbuntuGuest83> It is under setup.
<MythbuntuGuest83> Otherwise you can create a hard link on the file system so that it will scan an alternate location.
<MythbuntuGuest51> that gets back your having to manualy mount the share
<MythbuntuGuest51> I added a line to my /etc/rc.local that remounts the share on startup
<MythbuntuGuest51> my slave backends use it for transcodeing, comm flaging, etc
<don_> my /var/lib/mythtv/ folder contains only a recordings folder. Do I need to add other folders?
<MythbuntuGuest83> In setup - you can specify your video/music and picture folders as well, and they can all be different.
<don_> Sorry to be such a noob, but how do I get to setup?
<don_> Is it in the MCC?
<MythbuntuGuest83> Give me a minute and I will look on my frontend
<don_> There is a Launch MythTV Setup in the MCC under MythTV Configuration but I can't see anything about defining various folders.
<MythbuntuGuest83> I am switching to MrYutz......
<MrYutz> I just installed Mythbuntu 7.10 to upgrade my previous Ubuntu / Myth install, and have problems with /dev/dvb not existing for my pcHDTV 5500 card.
<MrYutz> don_ under  the backend setup "general" section, you can choose what folder you recordings go into.  Otherwise each front end can be configured for the video / picture / music folder individually.
<MrYutz> I have mine all set to point to the same location (each front end)
<MrYutz> But now my server doesn't work (see above) and that is a whole different issue.
<MrYutz> I think you just need to setup a samba share for the folders you want to share - and then let the PS3 connect to them - although I don't have one of those - so I can't say for sure what the best method is.
<don_> Perhaps the method that I have been trying isn't going to work. The PS3 can read a UPnP server so I was hoping to have the PS3 read the UPnP back end. I don't actually have a Mythbuntu front end installed on my PS3. What do you think?
<MrYutz> don_ if you are still around - I am not sure what the PS3 is capable of.  I just googled UPnP server, and realize I don't know much about it.
<don_> Thanks a lot for the help MrYutz. I'll keep looking. I hope you get your issue sorted out.
<MrYutz> I just installed Mythbuntu 7.10 to upgrade my previous Ubuntu / Myth install, and have problems with /dev/dvb not existing for my pcHDTV 5500 card.  I have tried to mannual modprobe the cx88-dvb driver, but it says:  "No such device".
<MrYutz> The card is listed in dmesg (pcHDTV 5500 / type 47), but I cannot get the module to load with the 7.10 version of Mythbuntu.  It was working fine under 7.04.  Any ideas?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-12-30
<rhpot1991> tgm4883_laptop: ping
<kdavis> Haven't found a clear answer elsewhere...can I use mythtv with directv instead of paying for their
<kdavis> dvr service?
<rhpot1991> kinda
<rhpot1991> you will need to IR blast to the satellite receiver though
<rhpot1991> unless you have any sort of open usb/serial/firewire (which I don't think dtv does)
<MythbuntuGuest51> hey anyone know anything about Firefly remotes?
<kdavis> I don't have the sat box yet, so I'm not sure what it has
<kdavis> and I saw the directions to make a cable for the mythtv backend
<jepeltw> hello all, the MythBuntu CD refuses to boot on my older system, is there anything new about the way the CD is made bootable?
<JThundley> have you tried safe mode, noapic, noacpi?
<jepeltw> JThundley, I don't even get that far
<JThundley> oh wow
 * jepeltw pops the CD into his other box and tries checking its integrity
<jepeltw> although I doubt it's integrity, because I had the same problem with another distro CD
<jepeltw> the CD read light comes on and the CD spins up, but then the computer gives up on it and goes to the GRUB menu
<jepeltw> aha, that's why you guys included Smart Boot Manager on the CD
<jepeltw> ok never mind that, SBM gives me a disk error
<Cackette> heym guys
<JThundley> http://www.nforcershq.com/article3056.html
<Cackette> does anyone here use a pcHDTV HD-5500
<Cackette> i'm having issues
<Cackette> anyone here?
<toorima> i use a pchdtv 5500
<Cackette> running what distro
<toorima> mythbuntu
<Cackette> how hard was it to setup
<toorima> but i only use the hd part
<Cackette> oh
<toorima> worked out of the box
<Cackette> i'm trying t get NTSC
<toorima> ah well i've heard ppl use it for it so should work
<Cackette> i cant get it to work for shit
<toorima> k i've never tried it cause i have a pvr150 for sd
<BHSPitLappy> superm1, heya
<BHSPitLappy> there was something I wanted to ask you about, reflecting on our earlier conversation
<hansoffate> hi, I have 2 coax cable INS.  1 labeled cable, and one labeled air on my HDTV.  I have my STB connected to the Cable connection, and I was wondering if I connected a splitter and ran a cable directly to the Air Coax connection, would the HDTV tuner be able to pick up the unencrypted channels if there are any?
<nettow0822_> if you are referring to the tv tuner....yes it should
<superm1> BHSPitLappy, what were we discussing?
<superm1> i forget
<BHSPitLappy> superm1, iTouches :P
<superm1> ah
<BHSPitLappy> superm1, how realistic do you think would a myth frontend be?
<superm1> on an iPod touch?
<superm1> very unlikely
<superm1> there is no QT framework on them
<BHSPitLappy> well
<BHSPitLappy> things can be ported, etc.
<rhpot1991> BHSPitLappy: you hack some stuff up to use the ipod touch though
<rhpot1991> export your recordings and watch them on it
<rhpot1991> or make some web page on the backend that you can use to control it via the ipod
<superm1> BHSPitLappy, it would be a very ambitious project
<BHSPitLappy> rhpot1991, I'm wondering how viable it could be as a wifi client though.
<rhpot1991> not very, unless your gonna use mythweb
<rhpot1991> thing aint powerful enough and very locked out
<superm1> considering the native h264 decoding support on it, some sort of system that on the fly h264 transcoded would be necessary
<rhpot1991> h264 takes forever to encode too
<rhpot1991> would be better queueing them up and encoding at night or something
<rhpot1991> superm1: I have h264 encoding working for touches, but not 5g's (stupid things are picky)
<superm1> rhpot1991, great, how does the quality look on them thus far?
<superm1> my transcodes for my touch were pretty meh.
<rhpot1991> well I was encoding at a low quality so I didn't spend all day downloading them
<rhpot1991> looked decent for an encoded cartoon, but it was on the low side
<MythbuntuGuest85> hey anyone know how to get a Firefly remote to work
<nettow0822_> snapstream firefly RF remote?
<nettow0822_> if you are referring to that one ...yes
<hansoffate> nettow0822_: so it will work?
<nettow0822_> yes....i have two of them working on different id channels......
<nettow0822_> the range is +30 feet
<nettow0822_> if you mythbuntu....just install the remote section
<hansoffate> huh? but it says air, but i don't have an attenna  So I can just connect a cable split into that port?
<nettow0822_> I also have the mouse function working too
<hansoffate> oh i just want to get it connected so ican just watch HDTV
<hansoffate> I thought i could through the unencrypted Coax Cable, if i connect it to the HDTV
<nettow0822_> oh sorry...thought you were talking about the firefly remote
<hansoffate> oh no
<hansoffate> does anyone else know?
<nettow0822_> are you trying to watch through your tv tuner?
<hansoffate> yea
<nettow0822_> you should be able to connect the cable either input and receive hdtv
<hansoffate> ok
<hansoffate> gonna try it with a splitter
<MrYutz> Anyone here with knowledge of the pcHDTV 5500 cards and the cx88-dvb module?
<nettow0822_> yes I have one pchdtv 5500
<MrYutz> Sweet - I was just reading your eariler chats - I might need that Firefly config as well --;)
<MrYutz> I just installed mythbuntu 7.10, overwriting my previous install of Ubuntu 6.06 + mythtv .19.
<nettow0822_> sure....superm and group has made it easy
<nettow0822_> I don't use the analog side of the pchdtv 5500
<MrYutz> My pcHDTV card is not being detected in MythBackend - well - it sees the card, and it is listed in dmesg, but the /dev/dvb device doesn't exist.
<MrYutz> I have tried to mannual modprobe the cx88-dvb driver, but it says:  "No such device".
<MrYutz> with a FATAL exit.
<MrYutz> From my previous experience - this card was pretty easy - so I am wondering if there are know issues with mythbuntu or if you have to do something magical to udev to make the thing work now....
<nettow0822_> is cx88-dvb listed when you view lsmod?
<MrYutz> cx88xx and several others are - but not cx88-dvb
<MrYutz> when i modprobe -v cx88-dvb, I get "FATAL:  Error Inserting cx88-dvb (/lib/modules/2.6.2214-generic/kernel/drivers/media/video/cx88/cx88-dvb.ko): No such device
<MrYutz> The ko file does exist, and the pcHDTV card is listed in dmesg - but it won't insert the module.........
<nettow0822_> hummm
<MrYutz> That was pretty much my reaction.....
<nettow0822_> one person could help you out right now....he rights code for the tuner modules
<MrYutz> Yeah - that is probably the guy..... :)
<nettow0822_> he is mkrufky...he in on linuxtv channel right now
<MrYutz> Can I name drop you as an into?
<MrYutz> intro?
<nettow0822_> sure i'm on that channel now and just talked to him
<BHSPitLappy> superm1, the libgpod in your team's PPA... know if it works with the Classics?
<superm1> it does
<nettow0822_> superm1.....having alot of artifacts on hdtv recorded shows...any ideas on how to fix this?
<superm1> run mythtranscode on the file
<superm1> do a mpeg2-mpeg2 transcode
<superm1> it does a decent job scrubbing them
<nettow0822_> ty
<BHSPitLappy> superm1, also, what's the status on the banshee package in there?
<superm1> should work fine
<superm1> i haven't used it personally, but uploaded it just to rebuild against libgpod
<BHSPitLappy> superm1, but, I don't see a deb persay
<BHSPitLappy> in fact, it seems to be the only player you have there without packages
<superm1> actually
<superm1> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/10677930/buildlog_ubuntu-gutsy-i386.banshee_0.13.1%2Bdfsg-3%2Bppa1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<superm1> failed to bulid
<superm1> you're right
<superm1> not sure
<MrYutz> nettow0822,  can I get your Firefly configs?
<BHSPitLappy> superm1, banshee can be nasty to build :/
<superm1> BHSPitLappy, well i made no source changes to the source package
<superm1> so it should have built fine
<BHSPitLappy> superm1, I don't even understand what should be different about it.
<superm1> yeah i'm not too sure
<BHSPitLappy> shouldn't the libgpod changes impact even a vanilla banshee?  /me tests
<nettow0822_> mryutz you can use this site to generate your lirc file  http://lircconfig.commandir.com/
<nettow0822_> I will post my file on pastebin
<nettow0822_> this is a generic lircd for the snapstream accepts all channels   http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/3116/
<nettow0822_> pastebin inserts extra lines between
<nettow0822_> here is one of the lircd files I use....it uses channel 8  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/3117/
<MrYutz> Thx nettow0822.  I actually generated my own lircd conf file via a capture, but was having a booger of a time getting all the apps to treat the buttons the way that I wanted them to.  I will check out the LIRC commander site - it looks much easier.
<nettow0822_> this is my lircmd (mouse)  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/3118/
<nettow0822_> this is the lirc   http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/3119/
<nettow0822_> this is the addition for the mouse function for the xorg.conf   http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/3120/
<foxbuntu___> MrYutz, what remote issues were you having?
<foxbuntu___> nettow0822_, mythbuntu-lircrc-generator will take care of that as well
<nettow0822_> sorry just trying to help with what I know
<foxbuntu___> nettow0822_, not a problem...just sharing the knowledge
<foxbuntu___> nettow0822_, also..I maintain MLG so I always need good information to work with, as I am in the middle of a big upgrade
<nettow0822_> the site will generate lirc for more than just mythtv
<nettow0822_> foxbuntu are you having the same problem as me....your nick name has several underscores after it....is this the result of your nick being used by someone else?
<foxbuntu___> naw
<foxbuntu___> my inet dropped in and out earlier
<foxbuntu___> nettow0822_, mlg generates a config for mythtv, vlc, mplayer, xine, xmess, xmame
<foxbuntu___> and totem
<nettow0822_> most of the time I can't get on irc....
<nettow0822_> with my nick name
<nettow0822_> is there a way to get a recorded show to be viewed on more than one frontend at the same time?
<hansoffate> damnit, ubuntu 7.10 cd isn't booting on my main system.  I got fed up with windows today and decided to switch.  Im going to reburn the cd.
<BHSPitLappy> hansoffate, nice move, sorry to hear about the CD
<foxbuntu> hansoffate, what error are you getting?
<hansoffate> i just tried my newly burnt cd, i am getting a kernel panic
<hansoffate> i am burning kubuntu now, to see if i get a different result
<hansoffate> foxbuntu:
<foxbuntu> hansoffate, do you know what type of CD-ROM you are using?
<MythbuntuGuest96> okay, so total linux noob here. ive managed to install a few various flavors and somehow manage to install VLC media player... thats about it... help! =)
<hansoffate> TDK media, let me go check the dvd-rom drive
<MythbuntuGuest96> i guess first question i ask is how the heck do i change names? =)
<foxbuntu> MythbuntuGuest96, ask your questions
<MythbuntuGuest31> Anybody here?
<hansoffate> foxbuntu: dvd-rw drive; this is the second time it booted to a black screen with just a blinking _
<foxbuntu> hansoffate, but the brand of the drive, is it a samsung drive?
<MythbuntuGuest31> Anyone care to point me in the direction of information i can actually use? Im very fluent with windows =) But this whole linux thing is just way over my head....  Managed to get mythbuntu installed, but i cant seem to get any channels to scan, and if i manualy add channels all i get is static.. oddly enough, it seems like 2 frames of the same static over and over... How can i test my tv tuner card outside of the f
<hansoffate> foxbuntu: wow, i thought i said sony ... sorry, didn't reread what i thoguht i typed
<hansoffate> anyways, i just tried booting kubuntu, and it looks like its booting, it hasn't gotten fully into KDE, but its almost there, i think i'll be fine
<hansoffate> foxbuntu: maybe not, it is stuck at a blank light blue screen with a mouse and nothing else
<hansoffate> lol, maybe it's a sign
<foxbuntu> hansoffate, naw...just wait...sometimes it will just sit there when booting the livecd
<MythbuntuGuest31> anybody? not asking for someone to hold my hand.. just wanting pointed in the right direction.
<hansoffate> MythbuntuGuest31: what do you mean? have you read the documentation at the website?
<hansoffate> foxbuntu: its been at this screen for around 15 minutes
<hansoffate> any suggestions? neither ubuntu or kubuntu boot
<MythbuntuGuest31> ive read the documentation, but its poorly oganised and cant make any sense of it whatsoever
<hansoffate> i thought it was well organized, it should take you step by step
<MythbuntuGuest31> well,i followed install instructions, no problem, got to frontend, i guess it sorta works
<MythbuntuGuest31> but i cant find anything except for things that assume i know what im doing =)
<MythbuntuGuest31> right now, all i'd like to acomplish is see a single image of something from the tv tuner card that isnt static
<MythbuntuGuest31> i think i came across a .tar of drivers for this tuner card... but, here i am sitting at terminal beating my head agaisnt the wall beacuse i have zero clue what im doing, typing things like tar xzvf filename.tar
<MythbuntuGuest31> and getting errors that i dont understand.
<hansoffate> what tuner?
<MythbuntuGuest31> bt878 chipset
<MythbuntuGuest31> software seemed to have picked it up, showing the right number of inputs of the proper type
<MythbuntuGuest31> im looking at the static tho and it dosnt look like static, its like its the same two frames of static over and over, no randomness to it
<hansoffate> do you have it set to the right input that you have it connected with?
<MythbuntuGuest31> i _think_ so.
<hansoffate> is the signal from an STB?
<MythbuntuGuest31> stb?
<MythbuntuGuest31> ive tried all kinds of various input configs... did the 'going down the list untill one works' method didnt work =)
<MythbuntuGuest31> oh, set top box, no, directly from wall.
<hansoffate> do you have myth setup to the correct frequency?
<hansoffate> i don't have myth setup in my house, just gave my parents my old box, and i just ordered new parts to build an HD one, so i can't tell you where it is
<hansoffate> but you may have to set the frequency correctly, to IE us-cable
<MythbuntuGuest31> tried changing to various frequencys.  Dont get anything different, just the same two frames of static.  So im kinda leaning twoards card isnt installed properly, drivers or whatever... i honestly have no clue =)
<MythbuntuGuest31> unfortunatly everything i look for as far as anything to test tuner card outside of mythtv is all a forgein language to me...  And i have no RL linux geek friends to help me with the basics =p
<hansoffate> sorry, can't help you
<hansoffate> foxbuntu: yea, still doesn't boot.  First time i haven't had an ubuntu CD not boot on a computer
<foxbuntu> hansoffate, strange
<hansoffate> yea
<hansoffate> they told me to use the alternate disc
<hansoffate> in the ubuntu channel
<chairman_> if d.dusha from the mythtv mailinglist is here or if someone is subscribing to the mailinglist. The best solution I think for controlling a Receiver via rs-232 is http://sourceforge.net/projects/hkontrol/
<chairman_> only works for harman kardon recievers and you have to buy one of the higher end but still
<chairman_> I have just bought one, but not tested it out yet
<selinuxium> Does mythbuntu have any integration with the bbc iplayer? also did you manage to get the flash conversion stuff working?
<selinuxium> Daviey ^^^
<Daviey> selinuxium: Answered elsewhere :)
<selinuxium> :)
<savage1> howdie folks
<savage1> I have a remote here that I always have to recompile lirc to get to work, it's the mce edition of the pvr 150 the rc6 remote
<savage1> anyways, I'm following the same instructions I used before to do the ./configure and then the make make install
<savage1> but I'm getting an errpr that no c compiler is installed
<Daviey> sudo apt-get install gcc
<Daviey> :)
<savage1> thnks
<savage1> I knew how to apt-get it but I didn't know wht IT is
<savage1> hehe
<savage1> I'm apt-cache searching for c compiler and all this other shit ;)
<savage1> configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check
<savage1> you ever seen that?
<savage1> it went some of the way and then came up with that
<Daviey> savage1: install build-essentials
<savage1> thanks
<savage1> i wonder why this stuff isn't in tyhere already
<savage1> must not take up too much space hehe
<savage1> k it's working
<savage1> shit now it wants the linux kernel source haha
<savage1> lemme guess install source?
<savage1> linux-source
<savage1> alright
<savage1> I can't get it to configure it keeps saying "configure: error: *** you need to have the Linux kernel source installed
<savage1>         for this driver
<savage1> "
<savage1> and I did apt-get install linux-source
<savage1> and it said it was already installed
<savage1> is there a difference between that and the kernel source
<MythbuntuGuest34> what is the trick to get the channel guide working with schedules direct? All i get is blank screen
<savage1> I set the free 7 day trial of schedules direct up, and it works but I'm not getting channel data yet
<MythbuntuGuest34> i took notice that during the channel guide population i got alot of 401 errors
<savage1> I exited mythtv to give it some time maybe it takes time to download or something?
<MythbuntuGuest34> it's been over 20 hrs now..lol
<savage1> wow
<savage1> I'm not sure man
<savage1> mine wouldn't even display tv until I did schedules direct
<savage1> it's weird
<savage1> i need toi configure out how to load kernel source
<MythbuntuGuest34> i don't have tv either.Been working on this for over a week now with the same results
<savage1> did you set up your capture card, do the retrive linup w/ sched direct, and then setup the video source and do a channel scan?
<savage1> sudo apt-get install kernel-package
<savage1> that's how it's done
<MythbuntuGuest34> i beleive it's setup correctly. I'm using the hauppauge pvr-150 card with remote
<savage1> I had the issue w/ the damned video input
<savage1> yeah I've got the 150 too, w/ the rc6 remote
<savage1> it's a pain in the ass
<savage1> I usually get the tv working but then the remote won't work
<savage1> generally, I need to recompile the nrewest lirc and select mceusb2
<savage1> this is my like 5th time getting this fucker to work
<MythbuntuGuest34> so what's the best way to install the newest lirc
<savage1> go to lirc.org
<savage1> basically, wget it, then extract it, then go in and do a ./configure in the directory
<savage1> this interface comes up and then you gotta chose your shit, do mceusb2 that's what I'm trying
<savage1> then do the thing that says "save configuration and run configure"
<savage1> that'll get it ready so you can make and make install it
<MythbuntuGuest34> ok i'll give that a try then
<savage1> but you need to have the kernal source installed
<savage1> which I don't know how to do
<savage1> I thought it was sudo apt-get install kernel-package
<nettow0822_> anyone know how to get the same recorded show to play on two different frontends at the same time?
<Aquahallic> Mornin' all
<MilhousePunkRock> Hello everyone!
<MilhousePunkRock> Are there common reasons why mythwelcome would terminate when the frontend is closed?
<MythbuntuGuest34> Well i got it to work now but don't ask me how..lol I went into the terminal did an update and messed with some settings in mythtv now i have the program guide working
<theshadow> alright, I tried to do an upgrade a couple of weeks ago and it was updating mysql. it got stuck and I had to reboot. Now I can't get it to upgrade or update or anything cause it keeps trying to shutdown /var/run/mysqld but that doesn't exist
<theshadow> And I have no idea what to do now. Can any one give me a hand?
<nettow0822_> the last resort would be to re-install mythbuntu
<nettow0822_> not how to tell you to fix your problem other than re-install
<linuxbomb> is there a free replacement for zap2it?
<tgm4883_laptop> no
<tgm4883_laptop> although there is a nominal fee replacement
<linuxbomb> is that question asked a lot? I know about the fee replacement
<tgm4883_laptop> not really, it only effects people in the US or canada, and most decided that the $20/year fee is worth it
<tgm4883_laptop> but we do get a question from time to time about it
<tgm4883_laptop> there are other ways to get the data, but it always turns out that those ways are not very good
<linuxbomb> xml
<tgm4883_laptop> no, xml is a good way to get it
<tgm4883_laptop> some people use screen scrapers, but those pretty much suck, and any change of the website will render it pretty much useless
<Dr_willis> Then there was some other alternative that was a bit cheaper then $20 a year. but i never did get it working with mythtv yet.
<linuxbomb> what are those?
<Dr_willis> https://cttvlistings.net/
<Dr_willis> That site mentions MythTV - but i could find no docs/info on setting it up with mythtv
<Dr_willis> it also has a free '4day ahead' listing
<Iolaus> Hey all, anyone know who is in charge of the weekly Trunk builds?
<tgm4883_laptop> yea, superm1
<tgm4883_laptop> why?
<tgm4883_laptop> Iolaus, whats the problem?
<laga> hey
<tgm4883_laptop> laga, Iolaus was asking
<laga> so, who wants to know about trunk builds?
<linuxbomb> why is this channel called ubuntu-mythtv and not just mythtv...... I'm only curious because I use gentoo
<laga> well
<laga> do you really need an answer?
<Iolaus> I posted the bug I ran into here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/mythbuntu-trunk/+bug/177906
 * tgm4883_laptop smacks himself in the head
<Iolaus> heh
<Iolaus> that was classic
<laga> Iolaus: oh, thanks for remiding me! yes, that's easy to fix :) will be finxed in the next weekly build i hope. in the meantime you should be able to remove mythtv-common before installing the rest
<linuxbomb> yep I think its a big conspiracy its like ubuntu is trying to get there name on everything like lmce installs with kubuntu and there is no lmce in portage whats up with that
<tgm4883_laptop> linuxbomb, probably maybe just perhaps if I had to guess and this is completely off the top of my head because this channel is dedicated to those who run mythtv on ubuntu or mythbuntu
<Iolaus> laga: thanks for the heads up!  I just do an apt-get remove on myth-common before doing the apt-get dist-upgrade?
<tgm4883_laptop> linuxmce uses ubuntu as it's base
<laga> Iolaus: should be fine
<laga> Iolaus: i hope ;)
<Dr_willis> they shoul dof named it mceubuntu
<Iolaus> laga: I'll give that a shot on my virtual machine and see if it works
<Dr_willis> McUbuntu
<tgm4883_laptop> Dr_willis, would you like fries with that
<Dr_willis> tgm4883_laptop,  I was just thinking that..
<tgm4883_laptop> i'll take 1 McUbuntu and a large coke
<Dr_willis> SuperSize your Disrto at McUbuntus!
<linuxbomb> I wonder if ubuntu and schedulesdirect.org are like you know..
<tgm4883_laptop> what?
<tgm4883_laptop> at war?
<tgm4883_laptop> in love?
<linuxbomb> $$ you know $$
<tgm4883_laptop> getting it on?
<tgm4883_laptop> well since schedulesdirect.org works with mythtv, and mythtv is on all distro's, im not sure why you would think that
<linuxbomb> what about lmce?
<laga> how optimized is your gentoo?
<tgm4883_laptop> what about it?
<linuxbomb> it runs on ubuntu
<tgm4883_laptop> and your point is?
<linuxbomb> nevermind forget it
<tgm4883_laptop> linuxmce is a combination of ubuntu and plutohome
<tgm4883_laptop> plutohome itself runs on debian
<tgm4883_laptop> mythbuntu runs on ubuntu, are you saying that we are missing our kickback from mark?
<linuxbomb> I'm not saying anymore
<laga> why
<tgm4883_laptop> Secondly, even if schedulesdirect and ubuntu were in some sort of money agreement, so what?
<linuxbomb> there probably monitoring this
<tgm4883_laptop> again, so what?
<linuxbomb> what does ubuntu have to gain?
<tgm4883_laptop> what does ubuntu have to gain from what?  from having an aggrement with schedules direct?
<linuxbomb> yes
<tgm4883_laptop> i dont know, you tell me, you are the one that thinks that they have one
<linuxbomb> who is ubuntu's main competition?
<tgm4883_laptop> um, redhat
<linuxbomb> think bigger
<tgm4883_laptop> or microsoft
<tgm4883_laptop> bigger than ms?
<Dr_willis> RIAA!
<Dr_willis> :)
<linuxbomb> ubuntu is trying to get in with the cable companys and they get there foot in the door with schedules direct
<tgm4883_laptop> but SD works with all distros
<tgm4883_laptop> your reasoning is flawed
<tgm4883_laptop> not to mention that if Ubuntu is trying to compete directly with MS on the Media Center front, then channel data is not where they should be focusing on
<Dr_willis> I feel that Channel Data should be free from your cable provider.. but I guess thats Communist thinking.
<tgm4883_laptop> If thats the case, they should be working on licensing agreements for DVD and satellite and cable companies
<linuxbomb> what is a pvr without channel data?
<tgm4883_laptop> Dr_willis, what if you get your channels OTA?
<Dr_willis> linuxbomb,  its a VCR that uses disk not tape.
<Dr_willis> I got a low end PVR that cant use any channel data. it can use that TVGUIDE+ # to get shows. but I just set it to record sci-fi all day and let it record.
<tgm4883_laptop> linuxbomb, what does UBUNTU gain from an agreement with SD that everyone (including MS users) can use the channel data from?
<linuxbomb> thats what they want you to think
<linuxbomb> did you vote for george bush?
<tgm4883_laptop> wtf are you even talking about
<Dr_willis> Bigfoot is running for Congress!
<linuxbomb> I dont see any sd stuff on microsoft's site but its all over mythtv's site
<tgm4883_laptop> but it's not on Ubuntu's sit
<tgm4883_laptop> e
<linuxbomb> but lmce runs on ubuntu and now they have this mythbuntu thing its called fusion
<tgm4883_laptop> so wouldnt that point to an agreement between Mythtv and schedules direct
<Dr_willis> https://cttvlistings.net/  - is a competator also.. but i cant get it working with Mythtv yet.
<tgm4883_laptop> linuxbomb, so wouldnt that point to an agreement between Mythtv and schedules direct
<linuxbomb> Dr_willis, they dont want it to work with mythtv
<Dr_willis> its powered by zap2it.
<linuxbomb> tgm4883_laptop, yes and mythtv + ubuntu
<Dr_willis> linuxbomb,  they make a big deal/mention of MythTV on their site however.
<linuxbomb> Dr_willis, mythtv doesn't want it to work
<linuxbomb> mythtv/ubuntu
<tgm4883_laptop> Dr_willis, linuxbomb one of Schedules Direct's founders is a MythTV developer
<linuxbomb> exactly
<tgm4883_laptop> linuxbomb, I ask again, so what
<linuxbomb> so ubuntu wants to be the next time warner cable
<Dr_willis> and take over the world...
<tgm4883_laptop> linuxbomb, wtf are you talking about, MythTV may have an agreement with SD, but not Ubuntu.
<linuxbomb> and they are using your money to do it
<tgm4883_laptop> do you see the difference between Ubuntu and MythTV?
<linuxbomb> you mean mythbuntu
<tgm4883_laptop> so what are your thoughts on Knoppmyth or Mythdora?
<linuxbomb> they dont work
<tgm4883_laptop> I suppose that they are also being used for ubuntu domination?
<linuxbomb> and do you know why?
<tgm4883_laptop> i'll be nice and let you finish your question
<linuxbomb> knoppmyth and mythdora ...... neither one worked for me , I dont think they work at all
<linuxbomb> its a cover
<tgm4883_laptop> sure, just because they were here before mythbuntu, and people used them.  but whatever
<Dr_willis> They both worked for me...  I perfered Knoppmyth
 * Dr_willis is totally confused now.. but figures it dosent matter.
<tgm4883_laptop> Dr_willis, linuxbomb is gone, we don't need trolls here
<Dr_willis> Yep. :)
<tgm4883_laptop> although what just happened will just fuel his crap
<Dr_willis> Ive had better debates on weather ufo's exist, or the moonlanding.
<Dr_willis> Or bigfoots.
<laga> dude
<Dr_willis> or if Bigfoots in ufo's landed on the moon, to promote Ubuntu!
<laga> do you really believe the moon landing is real
<tgm4883_laptop> ok, this is not mythbuntu support
<tgm4883_laptop> don't make me ban you too
<Dr_willis> dude.. you really believe its not. :)   but thats for #debian chat...
<Dr_willis> back to work for me
<laga> heh
<laga> same here :)
<Iolaus> tgm4883_laptop: Any idea when the next trunk build with the libmyth-perl fix will be coming out?
<tgm4883_laptop> Iolaus, ask laga
<laga> Iolaus: when i tell superm1 he should fire off a build :)
<laga> Iolaus: not more than two days
<laga> i'm, kinda busy with something else right now
<laga> a first attempt at diskless frontends :)
<Iolaus> heh, that's what I've just set up
<Iolaus> :)
<laga> actually, expect a fix in the next 24 hours. gotta get up early tomorrow :)
<Iolaus> awesome
<MythbuntuGuest66> hello
<tgm4883_laptop> hi
<Dr_willis> Wowsers
<wilberfan> anyone else have their myth install freeze when they delete the only recording?  Mine ALWAYS locks up solid then!  I have to alt-sysrq RSEIUB to get out of it...
<wilberfan> For example, if I have 3 shows recorded, I can delete 2 of them, but as soon as I delete the last remaining one?   Lock-up!
<laga> _solid_? sounds nasty
<laga> any logs?
<wilberfan> mmm... maybe.  not sure where to look for those...kind of a newb...
<wilberfan> SUPER solid....
<laga> maybe /var/log/messages and /var/log/mythtv/
<wilberfan> hmmm...  myth isn't booted at the  mo'...   i'll have to check around in there...
<CygnusX1> Is this the mythbuntu channel?
<CygnusX1> Just installed mythbuntu 7.10.  I cannot enable the VNC Server option.  I enable it, put a password in, and apply.  No errors.  Come back into the service setup and it is disabled again.
<superm1> CygnusX1, try to install vnc4server manually
<superm1> at a command line
<superm1> and then reconfigure it in mcc
<CygnusX1> superm1: okay.  Thank you.  Trying that now...it's asking for the CDROM...
<superm1> that's why it was failing :)
<superm1> its a known bug
<CygnusX1> arg...I looked all over and couldn't find any info.
<CygnusX1> I supposed I need to edit the repositories?
<superm1> no
<superm1> just install from the cd
<superm1> its not a big deal
<CygnusX1> Oh...okay.
<superm1> the bug has been fixed in hardy
<superm1> if you put in the cd before you start the install in mcc, it will work properly there too
<CygnusX1> Heh.  Now it looks like I am running into another known bug: no medium found
<wilberfan> superm1: have you heard about myth systems locking up hard when deleting the only recording?
<superm1> wilberfan, if using ext3
<wilberfan> if i have 3 shows recorded, i can delete any 2 of them...   when i delete the last one--my myth system locks-up super hard...
<superm1> CygnusX1, you can just disable the cd in software-sources
<wilberfan> i have to alt-sysrq RSEIUB to get out of it...
<wilberfan> superm1: I'm using XFS,,,
<superm1> yuck
<CygnusX1> Nice...that is working.  Thank you superm1
<wilberfan> lol  is that yuck directed at me?
<superm1> CygnusX1, can you make a post wherever you were looking but not finding this info?
<superm1> so other users will be able to find it too
<superm1> wilberfan, yeah
<superm1> i'm not too sure what to say there
<wilberfan> it's very unfortunate..to say the least!!
<wilberfan> i'm thinkin' i'll have to record something small--and just leave it in there...
<wilberfan> :-P
<CygnusX1> superm1: Sure can.  I'll probably try and fix this CDROM issue though as well.  I should check and see if a DVD will play from it.
<CygnusX1> Okay...now this kicks butt for managing the ole mythbox
<superm1> that's the goal of it :)
<wilberfan> superm1: no other thoughts on my freeze-up problemo...?
<superm1> beyond bad hardware somewhere, no
<wilberfan> hmmm.... not sure if it's related, but it started happening after a fairly big update a few days ago...
<wilberfan> (as i recall, mythtv was in the update list, too...)
<wilberfan> I assumed some other folks would have reported the same problem...
<wilberfan> :-\
<superm1> the update to mythtv was only for pvr-350 outputs
<superm1> eg to a tv
<wilberfan> right...i do happen to have a pvr-350...
<wilberfan> there was a butt-load of things updating, as i recall...couple of dozen...?
<superm1> are you using the tv-out of it?
<superm1> if not then its not rel.
<wilberfan> well..let's see...no, my video-out is from my nvidia card...
<wilberfan> would there likely be anything in a log somewhere...?
<superm1> about what was installed?
<superm1> /var/log/dpkg.log
<superm1> or something similar
<wilberfan> superm1: no, i meant that might shed some light on what's making it lock-up so hard...
<superm1> set up a serial console
<superm1> to look what is happening
<superm1> that's about the best you can do for tracking a hard lock like that
<wilberfan> never heard that term "serial console"?
<superm1> you log all kernel messages over a serial cable
<superm1> to another computer
<wilberfan> my "record-a-5-minute-program-and-leave-it-there" solution would be easier...
<wilberfan> lol
<wilberfan> thanks for scratchin' your head with me, though....
<wilberfan> i've also had a couple of situations (since that big update) where my recorded programs don't show up in any list....
<wilberfan> but 2 or 3 reboots later, there they are...!
<wilberfan> superm1: that one perplexes me, too....
<superm1> those are some rather odd transient issues
<wilberfan> arent' they though!
<wilberfan> i also had the myth frontend start and then fail back to the xfce desktop a few times...
<wilberfan> that DIDN'T happen the last couple of boots, though...
<superm1> well if you do manage to track any of these odd ones down, please do file bugs upon them
<wilberfan> yah, you betcha...
<wilberfan> laters...
<wilberfan> thanks again...
<MythbuntuGuest76> anyone having issues with Schedules direct and mythfilldatabase?
<tele> does anyone know of a good dvd backup that will copy the movie data without converting it, but removing css etc
<nettow0822_> anyway to get two frontends to play a recording at the same time.......
<nettow0822_> I like to have the recording going on two tv's
<nettow0822_> hey tgm4883
<nettow0822_> anyway to get two frontends to play a recording at the same time....
<tgm4883> you mean at exactly the same type? (ie synced)
<nettow0822_> yes....I have two tv's in different rooms.....would want both to play the same recorded program at the same time....walk from one room to the other and not miss anything
<nettow0822_> not sure how to start this?
<nettow0822_> right now I have to fast forward / rewind to adjust based on time
<tgm4883> AFAIK, it's not possible.  There is a blueprint for it though, although it has not been picked up by anyone
<nettow0822_> ok
<nettow0822_> it would be nice for football games
<nettow0822_> on another note....I saw where you replied to a post about a palm...
<nettow0822_> I just got a centro from sprint
<nettow0822_> I syncing....
<nettow0822_> but it times out
<nettow0822_> i'll have to play with it some more....
<nettow0822_> just wanted to know....it sounds like you have some experience with this
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-12-22
<fiyawerx> can you customize the partitions that mythbuntu installs itself on / uses for storage for audio / video media?
<fiyawerx> as far as sizes, lvm, etc..?
<bobbob1016_> Can anyone help me figure out why MyMote (a mythtv remote for the ipod touch) only seems to work with mpegs?
<culinarian> I'm confused. I enabled MySql in myth control center, thinking that might have been part of my problem accessing my windows shares. Other than that I only fiddled with my frontend screen resolutions and installed Smb4k. Now when I try to su in terminal, it tells me "authentication failure." Like I said.. I'm confused. Maybe I need to get to a more remedial linux irc channel. Can anyone make any suggestions?
<AnnonyMouse> hey guys. nice work with mythbuntu
<AnnonyMouse> playing around. looks pretty cool
<AnnonyMouse> is anyone online & available to help me out, pls?
<AnnonyMouse> having trouble loading media, and I'm pretty sure I've got my basic config right
<stiev3> AnnonyMouse, ask your question, stay in the channel, hopefully someone with a clue can help you out at some point
<AnnonyMouse> sweet. thnx
<AnnonyMouse> set up client-server split system. server's running & clients configured & connecting. trying to set up external volume HDD as media repository, but not picking it up in the interface
<stiev3> if you've properly mounted the device, and have your paths correct, it could be a file permissions issue.
<foxbuntu> AnnonyMouse, you need to add it as a Storage Directory in the backend setup or in the frontend for specific plugins if you are using it for the frontend only
<AnnonyMouse> ntfs volume is mounted OK (seeing it over SMB share), & permissions are "chmod -R a+rw"
<foxbuntu> why is it NTFS?
<AnnonyMouse> NTFS is the most universal large volume FS
<foxbuntu> ...and that still has nothing to do with setting it up as I preivously stated
<AnnonyMouse> I have mixed environ: Mac's & Ubuntu
<foxbuntu> AnnonyMouse, XFS?
<foxbuntu> should work fine with Mac and Linux
<AnnonyMouse> foxbuntu: XFS, tempting... but overly complicated @ the mo'
<foxbuntu> and be native rather than patched to work
<foxbuntu> overly complicated?
<foxbuntu> sudo mkfs.xfs /dev/sdb1 ?
<AnnonyMouse> foxbuntu : think I'll add a local HDD dir (ETX3)
<AnnonyMouse> see if that's gellin
<AnnonyMouse> not the format
<AnnonyMouse> but disk mobility on non-lin machines
<foxbuntu> you said Mac and Linux
<AnnonyMouse> why XFS, if I may ask?
<foxbuntu> its much faster
<AnnonyMouse> sry...mac, lin, win, etc, etc
<AnnonyMouse> rly?
<foxbuntu> when dealing with video data
<AnnonyMouse> reliability?
<foxbuntu> just as good as any other
<AnnonyMouse> thnx! i'll look ino that
<foxbuntu> btw...what you are considering doing with the USB disk is a bad idea
<AnnonyMouse> *into*
<AnnonyMouse> rly?
<foxbuntu> yea...if you add it as a disk to the system to record to and then move it, it will upset the backend and fill up the logs
<AnnonyMouse> the idea I had is using an old ubuntu box (patched/upgraded) as a NAS
<AnnonyMouse> no recording @ this stage
<AnnonyMouse> only media serving
<foxbuntu> so you are going to go USB to sudo-NAS to network to Frontend?
<AnnonyMouse> pardon?
<foxbuntu> your idea
<AnnonyMouse> mythbuntu is my network fileserver/NAS
<AnnonyMouse> didn't understand question
<foxbuntu> so, you are attaching a USB HDD to the Mythbuntu Backend
<AnnonyMouse> correct
<foxbuntu> which is serving Media to your frontends over your network?
<AnnonyMouse> affirmative
<foxbuntu> ok
<foxbuntu> now, is your *old* hardware USB 2.0 or just 1.1?
<AnnonyMouse> that's a bit of a bummer. HDD is 2.0, but machine's bus is only 1. but that's ok cause samba pumps it fast enough, to I knwo it's @ least possible. setting up proof of concept 4 now, so I only wanna get my ducks in a row
<AnnonyMouse> little server does little else
<foxbuntu> SMB cant make USB faster
<AnnonyMouse> no. but it's a bottlenet in the chain, so if media moves fast enough over such a protocol, it'll be fine....for now
<AnnonyMouse> planning on buildig a proper kick-ass box next year, but I want to some homework first
<Zinn> AnnonyMouse: Please watch your language.
<AnnonyMouse> what? where? sry?
<AnnonyMouse> Zinn :  sry, what r u referring 2?
<AnnonyMouse> doh! Zin = mod-bot
<foxbuntu> AnnonyMouse, indeed
<AnnonyMouse> anyhow, thnx foxbuntu
<foxbuntu> gl
<AnnonyMouse> will try that suggestion quickly
<foxbuntu> later
<AnnonyMouse> thnx
<stiev3> my next guess would be, if you have the path right, and we're talking MythVideo default settings, in videos general settings you want to turn on video * browses files.
<AnnonyMouse> stiev3 : pls elabotate
<AnnonyMouse> file-types?
<stiev3> Setup > Media Settings > Video Settings > General Settings\
<AnnonyMouse> takes a bit of tiem : have 2 "ssh -CX ..."
<AnnonyMouse> (headless server; trying 2 keep it ligtweight)
<stiev3> you can read the descriptions of options, but if mythvideo hasn't had a chance to scan the video path, and you're on default settings, you won't be able to see the videos when you go to browse
<AnnonyMouse> sounds a bit like what I'm getting
<stiev3> and as far as storing media on something you plan on moving around, when mythvideo scans, it stores all of the paths in the database.  So if you went to move the storage device, at some point it'll ask "where'd you put these files"
<stiev3> except it does it one by one and gets messy
<AnnonyMouse> oooooooh
<AnnonyMouse> well, I'm not planning on moving the drive around too much
<AnnonyMouse> will more likely ad more than removing
<stiev3> and to scan, you'd want to do Setup > Video Manager .  Lets you sort out your movies, has an imdb script that it'll run on each file to fill in the database.
<pteague> what's the north america dvd encoding format? is it ntsc or pal ?
<stiev3> ntsc
<pteague> k, guess i need to go back through the archive settings...
<AnnonyMouse> brb
<AnnonyMouse> think it may b a sql perms issue
<AnnonyMouse> guessing here
<AnnonyMouse> will have 2 reinstall
<pteague> project-x requires java huh?
<AnnonyMouse> stiev3 : buddy wands to have configuration where he can remotely control the play-out. is this possible?
<AnnonyMouse> he's presently using VLC's HTTP interface, but that's not a pretty as mythbuntu's
<stiev3> if your Video Manager is empty then there is something wrong with your path (has happened to me) or something else I don't know about
<stiev3> remotely control the play out, as in a remote front end or.. ?
 * Yagisan waves hello
<AnnonyMouse> not rly sure, 2 b honest. he has a machine with a nice monitor/tv (no kb or mouse), and he wants to remotely control it
<AnnonyMouse> howdy
<AnnonyMouse> he runs VLC's http daemon, which gives him a very simple interface
<AnnonyMouse> not vry pretty
<pteague> is there a reason my frontend is using ssh-agent with /usr/share/mythbuntu/session.sh ?
<stiev3> he can install mythfrontend and connect to the backend and buy any number of remotes or other means of controlling it that aren't a keyboard or mouse.
<Yagisan> I'm trying to spec up what will hopefully be a diskless mythbuntu front-end out of my "spare parts" boxes, and was looking at a guide to how much ram the front end should have. What do you recommend ?
<AnnonyMouse> hehehe. could work...
<stiev3> 2 gigs for hd is what I've always been told.
<pteague> i bought a hauppauge pvr-500 dual-tuner with a usb remote...  the pvr-500 is plugged into my backend & i use the usb remote on my frontend... works fine
<pteague> my frontend is an intel d945gclf 1.6ghz mini-itx board with 1gig of ram & it works just fine... except my dvd drive seems to get a bit too hot on occasion when playing dvds causing it to crash out of mythtv
<Yagisan> pteague, I don't intend to let anyone put dvd's in my front end - it's to replace the dvd player (and countless dvd's the kids break)
<pteague> as for harddrive space i'm currently using 3.5G, but i've got some extra things installed
<Yagisan> I'll be going for a diskless setup
<pteague> Yagisan: i'm just saying :)
<Yagisan> she who must be obeyed has decreed it's not allowed to make any more noise than the dvd player did
<AnnonyMouse> guys, thnx 4 ur help, but I think I'll have 2 scatch the current installation & restart
<pteague> i did have an old compaq presario 500mhz with something like 512mb ram that worked *decently* as long as it was kept very cool...  5-10 minutes the video would hang for just a second... when it got hotter this last spring it got ridiculous
<Yagisan> pteague, I've managed to get an athlon 64 x2 4400 for the front end :D and a geforce 8500 gt (fanless) so it should be ok - I may just toss 2GB ram in it to be sure
<pteague> cool
<pteague> that's the *only* problem with my d945gclf ... the cpu is fanless, but the onboard intel video card has the loudest fan & i keep forgetting that's the noise maker >_<
<Yagisan> of course the case is an ugly old thing that had a P2-300hz in it - but thats now gutted
<stiev3> 2.3GHz AMD, 2 gb ram, TF7050 integraded mobo with hdmi port = my diskless.
<stiev3> and I'm just now trying to get hdmi audio going on it  nvidia 7050 pv
<pteague> i've got a laptop hard drive in mine... it's pretty quiet
 * Yagisan is being called away for daya duties - back in about an hour or so
<pteague> i was looking at using a flash drive, but i didn't want to have to mess with setting everything up & then setting it to mount / as read-only... & then having to change something >.>
 * Yagisan gets back
 * Yagisan wonders if installing the front end onto an 8GB usb stick would actually be less hasle than a "diskless" setup
<laga> depends. :)
<laga> diskless is nice if you have more than one frontend
<stiev3> as a complete noob, it's not that bad dealing with diskless clients as it stands.
<stiev3> i have yet to hit a problem that at least one person hasn't documented a solution to on the forums
<laga> one of these days, i will fix them all..
<laga> it's already quite good, but i want to make it smoother
<stiev3> you're doing well if I can get them going
<laga> thanks :)
<Yagisan> laga, the specific requirement is *silent* - I can't quite afford that - so I'm working on less moving parts == quieter
<Yagisan> ohh - shiny - finally can get mpeg4 acceleration in *nix on my nvidia cards
<fpr02> Hi all, my question is about the Mythbuntu 0.21-fixes Intrepid repository
<fpr02> it looks the the uk mirror has up to date packages whilst the US one has stopped updating
<laga> superm1: go fix your mirror :)
<ali1234> hi. my mythtv has no listings data after 19th december. i use OTA guide on UK digital terrestrial. i didn't reconfigure anything, and there are no error messages in the log or dmesg. does anybody have any ideas what happened?
<ali1234> oops nvm i accidentally my aerial splitter...
<giver> I'm trying to determine how to tune 8psk channels with mythbuntu,there is no provision to set to use 8psk when scanning
<giver> using an skywalker,btw
<MythbuntuGuest83> i have a rather simple question.
<MythbuntuGuest83> What if I have comcast digital cable, and want one all-in-one Mythbuntu solution what would i need to get my project a float?
<MythbuntuGuest83> Is there a way to have one box that acts as a front/back end?
<giver> all boxes can work frontend/backend,if you set them to do so
<giver> anyone using a skywalker with mythtv?
<NetSarC> hello ppl
<NetSarC> i installed ubuntumyth, and played back a .mkv file with 23,963 fps (as i recall)
<NetSarC> i was seeing some vertical lines was out of sync
<NetSarC> i tried both 50hz and 60hz
<NetSarC> quite anoying to watch (if you notice, as i do)
<NetSarC> i've been searching and searching for a solution
<NetSarC> without any luck
<NetSarC> could this be a gfx card limit somehow?
<NetSarC> well, 23.976 fps it was
<MythbuntuGuest83> they're not gonna help you
<NetSarC> oh no ?
<MythbuntuGuest83> i've sat here quit a while w/o any response to my question so i doubt it
<NetSarC> well,  I gave it a shot
<NetSarC> hehe
<NetSarC> well, ppl arent always at their
<NetSarC> computers
<MythbuntuGuest83> yeah out of 30 ppl someones here
<NetSarC> hmm :) no reason to answer my question if ppl dont have anything to help with
<MythbuntuGuest37> hi i can`t download any updates my internet coneccion works fine but i can`t update any thing not even my grafics hard
<MythbuntuGuest37> i ment card
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-12-23
<danverde> can someone point me to getting my netflix info into mythv?
<quentusrex_> Anyone know how to configure the hauppauge 350 ir blaster?
<dennister_> anyone home? could use some help here
<mersault> Hello, I'm messing around with my mplayer config file, and I'm wondering if there's a way to get it to automatically load the english subtitles in an mkv file only if the audio track isn't english?
<primski> !help
<Zinn> !help Use ! followed by a topic to get help on the topic (if it exists) example: !logs.  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].  For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi
<primski> anybody running mythtv (mythbuntu) in a virtual machine (virtualbox) ? i am getting extremly poor performance on a very decent host and would love some debugging tips.
<keithclark> Hi there!  I just installed mythbuntu metapackage under ubuntu 8.10 and am having some trouble setting it up.  Anyone available to lend assistance?
<jphillip> !ask
<Zinn> Please don't ask if anyone is around or if it is alright to ask a question.  Many people check back periodically and may answer your question when they see it.  IRC is not normally an instant fix so check back often for an answer.
<keithclark> Ok, I seem to have installed the metapackage correctly, it seems to have detected my ATI TV Wonder card fine but I'm lost from here.  When I start up the front end, and select Watch TV, nothing happens
<quentusrex_> Is anyone familiar with using firewire with comcast dct-6200 STB?
<jphillip> dch I believe, motorolla?
<quentusrex_> yup
<jphillip> I do 3200's, essentially the same though
<quentusrex_> typo*
<jphillip> whats up with it?
<quentusrex_> I just tried knoppmyth and kept getting the error 'Can not open card' or something to that effect.
<quentusrex_> Now I'm trying the 8.10 live enviroment to see if that can handle it.
<jphillip> IIRC knoppmyth has some firewire issues
<quentusrex_> I am trying to put together a box with dual input. a pcHDTV 5500 card, and firewire card.
<quentusrex_> trying to capture 'everything' that can be output to a tv. rather then just the unflagged stuff. Also, I don't have an ir blaster. So the firewire will have to 'flip the channels'.
<jphillip> as long as your firewire is enabled and they aren't 5cing everything you should have access to the unencrytped channels via firewire
<jphillip> this really depends on the area you are in
<jphillip> that should work as well, you just need the firewire as a channel changer
<quentusrex_> Seattle.
<jphillip> majoridiot posted a file that can do that in the forums recently
<jphillip> your 5500 can't capture HD unless its unencrypted QAM though I don't think
<quentusrex_> right, but isn't there a way for it to be set to 'channel 3'
<quentusrex_> and capture anything that a standard hd tv could view?
<jphillip> ya you can capture tha analog output from that
<jphillip> but thats SD, not HD
<quentusrex_> that's fine with me for now.
<jphillip> so you esentially have your tuner on channel 3 at all ponts, and then use a firewire channel changer script instead of an IR blasting script to change the channels
<jphillip> I'd make 2 different lineups
<jphillip> a "works with firewire" one
<jphillip> so you can capture HD with that
<jphillip> and a "doesn't work with firewire" one, that captures over the analog cable
<jphillip> heck that one can include them all, and you can do 2x recording
<quentusrex_> that's my hope.
<quentusrex_> :( mythbuntu 8.10 doesn't properly detect my projector...
<jphillip> quentusrex_ could be your cable or the fact that it doesn't send propper EDID data
<jphillip> might have to hack the xorg.conf yourself
<quentusrex_> mythbuntu 8.04.1 works just fine... I might have installed it with a lcd monitor though...
<quentusrex_> alright, this time with an lcd monitor...
<quentusrex_> standard or advanced installation?
<quentusrex_> fun, fun... now I wait...
<quentusrex_> jphillip, what kind of setup do you have?
<jphillip> quentusrex_ 3x firewire stbs, 1 HDHR, pvr150, pvr350
<jphillip> all over 2 backends
<quentusrex_> impressive.
<quentusrex_> Are you able to record channels like hbo etc?
<jphillip> I don't get HBO
<jphillip> even if I did, I doubt I'd be able to
<quentusrex_> ok
<jphillip> I get most channels clear through firewire, and generally don't care about the ones that I don't
<jphillip> honestly I use my HDHR more than anything else
<jphillip> I do netflix as well, so movies come from there for me
<quentusrex_> ok
<jphillip> quentusrex_ if you want to do hbo you are gonna need a hauppauge pvr1212
<jphillip> requires mythtv trunk as well
<quentusrex_> yup.. I've been waiting for trunk to finally release.
<Daviey> quentusrex_: trunk will always be unstable, by definition </pedantic> :)
<quentusrex_> Daviey, yeah. I know... :) I'm also waiting for the hardware of the pvr 1212, and the firmware to stabalize.
<jphillip> you are waiting for the .22 release essentially
<quentusrex_> yeah...
<quentusrex_> hmm... firewire isn't working... :(
<quentusrex_> jphillip, do you know of a way to test the firewire connection other than 'Watch TV' ?
<dennister_> hey channel...having a bit of trouble with this installation and running out of time before user comes to pickup pc...can someone please help me get video for the tuner to work? audio works, but sreen is still black
<quentusrex_> jphillip, do you know what a 'good' box would be if comcast has to replace my STB?
<primski> hello, i'm trying to run mythbuntu inside virtualbox on a vista host, and am getting very poor performance when watching livetv (iptv, multicast, m3u). is it too ambitious to try and run inside VM ? would running on vanilla mythbuntu installation make a difference? its a decent host, core2duo@2.39mhz with 4gb ram and 8600gts card. any info greatly appreciated.
<keithclark> Ok, I assume that nobody has experience with my ATI card.  I've waited long for quite some time now.
<jphillip> quentusrex_ 6200s are good I hear
<jphillip> 3200s I have work
<jphillip> but a lot of it depends on your areas, they can completely lock it down in certain areas and it wont matter what kind of box you have
<keithclark> Does the ATI TV Wonder Pro card work with Mythbuntu?  I can find where the ATI TV Wonder and the ATI TV Wonder VE work, but not much on the Pro
<JuaniKart2> hi
<quentusrex_> jphillip, I
<quentusrex_> jphillip, I finally have it working... it turns out comcast locked the STB by default. now, I'm trying to find out how to get the nvidia driver installed...
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-12-24
<htpc> hello I am looking for help with Imon soundgrpah lcd 0038 (antec fusion black remote, ie the case without the power supply)
<htpc> if anyone can spare a second and help me I would be grateful
<htpc> using bunt8.10
<rhpot1992> !antec%black
<Zinn> If you are having trouble setting up the LCD on the Antec Fusion v2 Black or its other integrated devices, check out this Wiki Article: http://wiki.foxmediasystems.com/index.php/Antec_Fusion_v2_Black_LCD
<rhpot1992> htpc: ^
<htpc> yes
<htpc> thank you am looking at it now
<htpc> hopefully I can follow that one
<htpc> my head is an a spin from all the conflicting how tos
<htpc> thanks
<rhpot1991> lirc can be a bear if you don't know it
<rhpot1991> stick with it, normally ends up being a good learning experience
<htpc> I am afraid I have a different device
<htpc> not Bus 001 Device 004: ID 15c2:ffdc SoundGraph Inc. iMON PAD Remote Controller
<rhpot1991> your remote will most likely be different, but the receiver should be the same
<rhpot1991> I'm not 100% positive though
<htpc> but $ lsusb
<htpc> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<htpc> Bus 003 Device 003: ID 15c2:0038 SoundGraph Inc.
<htpc> obviously the hub is irrelevant
<rhpot1991> I'd venture that they should work nearly the same, either try it out or search and see if you can find proof otherwise
<htpc> yes I will try
<htpc> I am out of better ideas and I am grateful for any help
<htpc> back in a jiffy
<htpc> wish me luck
<htpc> going to reboot
<htpc> used a specific lircd.conf for the pad controller but lets see if the lcd works
<htpc> back
<htpc> and honestly unsure it did anything
<htpc> how best to test it ?
<htpc> did another reboot just to check but no luck will have to go on another chase to find the solution
<NixonClaus> I'm running mythbuntu 8.10 64bit version, should dvd rip work pretty flawlessly out of the box with libdvdcss2 or do I need something else manually installed
<IntuitiveNipple> Does anyone have experience of configuring volume control for myth 0.21 with pulseaudio and 2 sound-cards (default 7.1, secondary 5.1 - unused) ? I can't figure out to have the remote control all 8 channels of the mixer ( it only controls one at best) ?
<wjs_ltop> Hello,  I had thought that MythTV 0.21 had included the fix for overlapping recordings on the same channel not needing another tuner.
<wjs_ltop> but, that isn't what I'm seeing happen with my Mythbuntu 8.10 setup.
<wjs_ltop> Is there something I need to configure for that to work?
<tgm4883_laptop_> wjs_ltop, I'm not sure thats the case, unless you are thinking about multirec
<tgm4883_laptop_> do you have a link or something to what you are talking about?
<wjs_ltop> in doing a search, it does look like multirec is what I need to set up.  As well as the global setting to add 5 minutes before, and after scheduled recordings.
<tgm4883_laptop> yea that would fix the problem, only if you have DVB cards though
<wjs_ltop> how about HDHomeRun tuners?
<wjs_ltop> actually the underlying problem is discussed in the scheduling thread on mythtv-dev list.  http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/mythtv/dev/195124#195124
<tgm4883_laptop> AFAIK, those should work as they are digital
<wjs_ltop> Ok, I'll look at how to configure multirec.  Thanks
<CRXLPY> how do I save a frame individually from a recording? can I select a frame a save as a jpg or something?
<tgm4883_laptop> CRXLPY, I want to say there is a screenshot ability in mythfrontend, but you will have to check the mythtv wiki for that
<wjs_ltop> It looks like, as of Apr/May multirec is not implemented for HDHomeRun
<CRXLPY> tgm4883_laptop thanks I have been looking for that but so far I just find images of mythtv itself
<tgm4883_laptop> wjs_ltop, you can try bugging superm1 about that, I myself don't have a HDHomerun
<dan2> what's the difference between the alternate iso and the regular?
<tgm4883_laptop> dan2, the alternate ISO doesn't have a graphical installer, it has a text installer
<dan2> ok
<tgm4883_laptop> it also requires some extra work to setup after you install
<dan2> k
<dan2> so I'm going to install this on a box in about a week or 2
<dan2> do you recommend the stable release or the dev build?
<tgm4883_laptop> stable
<tgm4883_laptop> Actually, I recommend 8.04.1
<dan2> k
<tgm4883_laptop> but unless you really like to tinker with things, don't install 9.04 yet
<dan2> mythbuntu have some sort of magical thing for helping me index all of my movs and dvd vobs?
<tgm4883_laptop> mythvideo?
<dan2> first time using myth
<dan2> so, just wondering
<tgm4883_laptop> mythvideo is what you want
<tgm4883_laptop> it's a plugin
<dan2> k
<CRXLPY> tgm4883_laptop  found it, a keybinding is available to save current frame to a PNG
<tgm4883_laptop> CRXLPY, nice, which key?
<CRXLPY> unset by default
<CRXLPY> I tried ctl+F12 but got no feedbak when I used it so I am searching for the png now. it does not say where it saves it
<CRXLPY> BTW tgm4883_laptop that keybinding is new as of 0.21
<tgm4883_laptop> CRXLPY, look in ~/.mythtv/
<tgm4883_laptop> that would be a logical place for it to be, and since it's a hidden dir
<CRXLPY> well it does not have a screenshot dir, nor are there any png's that arent theme cache related.   I will try mapping to a different key since f12 can be problematic
<CRXLPY> same result with ctl+shft+s tgm4883_laptop.... no feedback   nothing like searching through half a TB of files by hand :(
<CRXLPY> it only says it will be a PNG  nothing about what the rest of the name will be
<CRXLPY> nothing in the logs about it taking the action either
<gcr> can anybody recommend a decent IR keyboard to use with mythbuntu...they seem rather hard to find these days...
<dan2> what do you guys recommend that I get to use with my box as a remote control and irda dongle
<CRXLPY> dan2 a winTV MCE bundle has what you need
<dan2> CRXLPY: mythbuntu supports these hauppage thingies?
<CRXLPY> yes
<CRXLPY> they are the most recommended choice in fact
<dan2> CRXLPY: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16815116032 ?
<CRXLPY> hmm, not what I was thinking, but I think some of the usb capture devs work. would need to look in mythtv hdwr compat list to see
<CRXLPY> I was thinking of the dongle that comes with a pvr150 pci card
<dan2> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16815116033 ?
<dan2> so all of the video capture cards that do ATSC can store the content it receives over the air right?
<dan2> like mpeg2 or h.264 without reencoding
<CRXLPY> dan2 sure, but you can get a better deal on ebay. you want a card that comes with a usb dongle for IR cuz the xbox dont have pci
<dan2> k
<dan2> I have PCI slots
<CRXLPY> you wont used the card, but you need the dongle
<dan2> just not extra PCI-X
<CRXLPY> ok
<dan2> I'll use the capture too
<dan2> that sounds cool
<dan2> wasn't planning on it
<dan2> but it's useful
<dan2> didn't think it was so cheap
<CRXLPY> ok, I have never even played a game on an xbox, much less opened the case,
<CRXLPY> you can get an analog card for a fraction of that
<dan2> I don't want an analog card
<dan2> analog blows chunks
<dan2> I don't even pay for cable here because I can get all the local channels over the air in HD
<CRXLPY> I almost never watch local
<CRXLPY> have you looked in the hardware list for mythtv yet dan2?
<dan2> ya
<dan2> it's there
<dan2> I'm covered
<CRXLPY> there ya go
<CRXLPY> after picking a card you might want to search for that model in the forums on the mythbuntu site before you buy it
<CRXLPY> just to make sure it does everything you want and has no surprises
<CRXLPY> dan2 it is always good to know what others have experienced with it before you try it
<CRXLPY> also dan2 , since I have not used the xbox ver of mythtv I dont know if there are any special considerations you should be aware of so read twice, the read again :)
<dan2> I'm not sure why you think I have an xbox
<CRXLPY> ooops
<dan2> pentium D I'm putting this in
<CRXLPY> ooops
<dan2> my old workstation
<dan2> it's got horsepower
<CRXLPY> I am fighting alergies, I misread your orig post
<CRXLPY> I dont know why I was thinking you had an xbox either :)
<rojo> how do I set my default sound card's output in mythbuntu?  My sound card has stereo analog out, 5.1 analog out (5 wires), digital coax and optical.  I want to set the output to optical but I can't figure out how.
<rojo> I'd like to make the default sound output optical systemwide, and then just configure myth to use alsa:default
<rojo> !help
<Zinn> !help Use ! followed by a topic to get help on the topic (if it exists) example: !logs.  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].  For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi
<dan2> rojo: your sound card doesn't send to them all at the same time?
<rojo> *shrug* it might.  I was using Linux Mint x64 based on Hardy, and had installed MythTV.  Had sound working.  Now that I think about it, I don't think I've had sound since I made the switch to mythbuntu.
<rojo> there's no speaker icon in the systray.  How can I launch the mixer in xfce?
<dan2> rojo: there's always alsamixer in the terminal
<rojo> I'll check it out in a sec.  I'm installing flashplugin-nonfree so I can run a video of some sort to keep sound running as a test tone :)
<CRXLPY> rojo alsamixergui if you need a gui
<rojo> n/m.  I figured it out using alsamixer in terminal.  The digital output defaults to muted when installed apparently.
<CRXLPY> but the cli version alsamixer is preferable
<rojo> I unmuted it and made sure the center and surrounds were > 0, and I have sound now :)
<rojo> now to test w/ myth....
<CRXLPY> rojo besure to run "alsactl store" now that you have it working
<CRXLPY> otherwise you will need to do this again when you reboot
<rojo> CRXLPY: rock on.  I never would've figured that out.
<CRXLPY> I am still trying to figure out how to find the screenshots of the curently viewed frame (I think I have it set up right)
<rojo> now.  Why does the ntsc source on my pcHDTV 5500 suck?  It's all staticky and there's no sound, and it hangs for seconds at a time.  Assume it's not a signal problem, since it's pretty clear when the coax cable is plugged directly into my tv
<rojo> I suspect it's because I had to set the NTSC side up as a separate video capture card in myth.  I've seen screenshots online of the svn version of myth including an "analog options" section in the DVB card setup.
<rojo> wonder if it'd work better with svn...
<rojo> oh btw sound is working smashingly in myth now (:
<rojo> for qam, anyway
<CRXLPY> try running the cable through a vcr or something first. I have read of the tuner getting overmodulated and running it through another device first will attenuate it enough. (I mean using simply the coax in and out, not using the tuner in the vcr)
<rojo> hmmm.  Well, I did try putting it on a splitter to weaken the signal 3.5db
<CRXLPY> ahh
<rojo> it's on the splitter now.
<rojo> symptoms are identical before and after.
<rojo> good idea, though (:
<rojo> ggp and smoke
<rojo> I had a thought while I was smoking
<rojo> I bet that card can only have one tuner active at a time
<rojo> by default, mythtv backend keeps the digital tuner on
<CRXLPY> if it has only one encoder chip then it would have to poll the 2 tuners to capture both. that would explain the halting behavior
<rojo> will that interfere with scheduled recordings though, I wonder, if the dvb source isn't always active?
<rojo> it's going through its long, arduous mythfilldatabase sequence right now.
<rojo> wonder when the "analog options" section in the DVB tuner setup in myth backend will make its way into the apt repos?
<rojo> that was it.  NTSC is clear now.  No sound, but that's probably not going to be as hard to figure out.
<rojo> ooo james bond movie is on spike
<CRXLPY> rojo make sure you have capture set right in alsamixer
<CRXLPY> it is a 007 marathon today
<rojo> oh yeah.  I'm running an analog cable from my tuner card to the external line-in on my sound card.
<rojo> good thought.
<CRXLPY> you wont use that cable
<CRXLPY> if you record audio through the ext cable, it will be out of sync
<fpr02> anyone here who can do something about the broken mirror of the mythbuntu intrepid fixes repository?
<CRXLPY> that is why line-in needs to be muted
<rojo> hmmm.  It was muted before.  It's not muted now.  Doesn't really make any difference.  I still don't have sound.  Does Mythbuntu have a player capable of tuning ntsc without having to go through myth to test with?
<rojo> xine says no valid channels.conf
<rojo> hmm.  just found the xfce volume control.  I'm trying to increase the volume for capture 0 and / or capture 1.  the sliders go up for a second, then snap back to 0
<CRXLPY> rojo try xawtv
<CRXLPY> you may need to set the correct device on the command line
<CRXLPY> for the tunner
<CRXLPY> rojo is line in set to be the capture source
<rojo> gotta go for now.  I'll screw with it later.  I'm just happy I've made some severe progress (:
<rojo> thanks for the help CRXLPY
<CRXLPY> np
<rojo> and merry Christmas!
<CRXLPY> Happy Saturnal feast to you too
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-12-25
<gcr> when going to the watch recordings page, is there a way to turn off video preview?
<gcr> also, is there a way to keep mythtv from replaying a video after it completes? I'd like for the player to simply exit when done
<foxbuntu> gcr, both of those are in the TV setup menus, Utilities/Setup > Setup > TV
<foxbuntu> gcr, I think they might both be in the Playback section
<gcr> thanks foxbuntu , I will go check it out.
<gcr> mythtv=pain in the ass
<Zinn> gcr: Please watch your language.
<gcr> seriouslY?
<gcr> could be kids on here..im sure
<gcr> why does crap just stop working or just completely break out of the blue with mythtv?
<tgm4883_laptop> Mythbuntu 8.10 Now Released http://www.mythbuntu.org/8.10/release :: Come test Mythbuntu 9.04 Alpha 2 http://www.mythbuntu.org/9.04/alpha2 :: See our website at http://www.mythbuntu.org for release and support information :: Paste logs @ http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com Please stick around for people to answer your question.  Test new features here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=751668
* tgm4883_laptop changed the topic of #ubuntu-mythtv to: Mythbuntu 8.10 Now Released http://www.mythbuntu.org/8.10/release :: Come test Mythbuntu 9.04 Alpha 2 http://www.mythbuntu.org/9.04/alpha2 :: See our website at http://www.mythbuntu.org for release and support information :: Paste logs @ http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com Please stick around for people to answer your question.  Test new features here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=751668
<Demerzel_> howdy folks
<Demerzel_> anyone here know how I can password protect some or all of the files shown by the UPnP server built in to Mythbuntu?
<henrik__> Hello!, I just baught a new lcd tv and will now use dvi instead of svideo.. do I need to change anything? The experience I have right now is that both vga ports are disabled for some reason by mythtv??
<seuaniu> !help vnc
<Zinn> !help vnc Use ! followed by a topic to get help on the topic (if it exists) example: !logs.  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].  For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi
<seuaniu> !vnc
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about vnc
<seuaniu> meh
<al_do_ne_at_work> any can help me to restore backend connection to database (was working till yesterday....)
<al_do_ne_at_work> ?
<cure1> is there a known fix for the 8.10 problem with pvr350 tvout?
<cure1> as in, the problem where the  mpeg accelerator support is broken
<cure1> cf what the folks in this thread are seeing (and me): http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=980091
<gregL> cure1
<cure1> gregL: ?
<gregL> cure1: from what i have read the 350 isn't supported in mythtv any longer..
<cure1> gregL: I seem to remember that was all smoke and mirrors
<gregL> You can ask around but i think you will find it's so.. Ask in #mythtv-users..
<cure1> http://www.mythpvr.com/mythtv/pvr-350-mythtv-support.html
<cure1> ok
<gregL> That's an old site and an old post... Good luck with it..
<cure1> gregL: I had it working just fine under older mythtv/ivtv versions
<gregL> Yeah, There was a few people chatting about it the other day. All i know about it was what was said there..
<cure1> ok, thanks
<gregL> np
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-12-26
<d03boy> hi peoples
<d03boy> I know this isnt related to mythtv but... who else am I going to ask?
<d03boy> I'm wondering why it takes 3+ seconds to change the channel on my hdtv connected to analog cable
<d03boy> the other tvs in the house go fast
<MythbuntuGuest22> I just tried a fresh install of 8.10, and it all went smoothly, but after the initial reboot grub tells me "no setup signature found" and stops right there
<ina> hi all... coul someone PLEASE help me with lircd?!
<d03boy> dead in here
<ina> noone here?
<d03boy> been dead all day
<ina> sudo unetbootin
<ina> d03boy where tofind some help?
<d03boy> dunno
<MythbuntuGuest55> hey, having a problem with mytbuntu 8.10 x64. i've used 8.04 since release with no issues. after a fresh install of 8.10 x64 on a new box, i can watch tv but if i try to schedule a recording nothing happens
<MythbuntuGuest55> it just goes back to the scheduler and dosn't mark the show for recording
<MythbuntuGuest55> any ideas?
<ArthurD> Hi - Is this the right place to ask about IR BLASTER (on mythtv)?
<laga> if you're using ubuntu: yes
<ArthurD> I'm using Ubuntu (8.04).
<ArthurD> so - How do I set my mythtv to change channel on the digital cable tuner?
<ArthurD> (i have the IR BLASTER cable)
<laga> that's a rather generic question. have you tried googling for your STB model do find specific guides?
<ArthurD> I have. but i don't have a basic knowledge so i don't realy understad what to do
<ArthurD> understand
<ArthurD> what is STB?
<ArthurD> I'm using Hauppauge wintv-pvr-150
<ArthurD> digital cable TV - a tuner connected to composite1
<ArthurD> and a USB remote receiver for the IR remote control. there is a IR BLASTER cable connected to it.
<laga> STB means "set top box"
<ArthurD> Do you mean the tuner box that the cable company provided?
<laga> yes
<ArthurD> oh. so there is nothing on the Internet regarding my specific STB.....
<ArthurD> is there a basic script one should install in order to make the IR Blaster works?
<laga> i have never used IR blasting.
<laga> i bet there is a howto somewhere
<ArthurD> thank you.
<laga> i'd try to get the blaster working outside mythtv first
<laga> ie make sure you can change channels from command line
<ArthurD> How do I change channels with the command line using the IR BLASTER?
<ArthurD> I can change the analog channels using ivtv-tune
<ArthurD> but i what to change channels on the STB (the digital tunner)
<laga> have you set up the ir blaster for use with LIRC?
<uSlacker> !help
<Zinn> !help Use ! followed by a topic to get help on the topic (if it exists) example: !logs.  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].  For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi
<rtc443> hey guys just a quick question, i have everything i need to buy for my pvr/dvr but i was just wondering about the tv schedule(listings) i have heard that u can subscribe for like 5 bucks and that way you can have the tv listings, any1 have info on that. thanks
<uSlacker> rtc443:try schedulesdirect.org
<rtc443> ok so just to confirm u have to pay for shedule listing, like it doesnt come through the cable
<uSlacker> correct.  There is a nominal fee for the service
<rtc443> ok 20bucks a year isnt that bad
<rtc443> thanks
<uSlacker> right, and if you're just getting started you can pay by the month until your sure you'll keep it
<rtc443> ok cool ya i am just getting started, sucks the listings dont come over the cable
<uSlacker> I'm just starting too.  Not sure how it will work out with FIOS.
<rtc443> ya i have optimum online
<rtc443> well ill have to find out i gues
<uSlacker> enjoy.  Good holiday project!
<rtc443> o yes it is
<rtc443> just have to get the money first
<rtc443> i have most of it but still just a little more
<rtc443> do u have your box set all up
<uSlacker> I was able to borrow a capture card and tv out card from a friend.  If this works, I plan to pay him or replace them
<uSlacker> at this point, I have the cards in a MTV installed, but I don't have the time to committ.  Waiting for family to leave
<uSlacker> Love them, so it's bitter sweet!
<rtc443> lol yup i myself like peace and quite when i work, yes a little anti-social but thats how it is
<rtc443> once everything ships in it will act as a dvr, ssh tunnel, and a desktop comp, not sure wut im going to use for a platform , maybe myth tv something like that
<rtc443> well anyway g2g but thanks for ur time and help, hope everything goes great c ya
<antebe> Im having real difficulties getting my remote for a Hauppauge WinTV HVR-1110 to work properly with lirc. Can someone give my some insights? Basically, the remote works regardless of whether I have lirc installed or not (i apt-get install or remove it, respectively). In both cases the remote seems to work like a keyboard, but only some buttons, and not enough buttons for it to be any useful with mythtv.
<antebe> My installation is a Mythbuntu 8.10 straight installation, and I used the patch mentioned in http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=914128 (where I entered pretty much the same info as here now). So - anyone have any idea where I should start troubleshoot this?
<henrik_> Hello! I have just exchanged my tv for a lcd tv that uses dvi connection. anyone knows what needs to be done to have it changed from svideo to dvi?
<ArthurD> Hi people. Finally I managed to get a script that can change the channel on the STB (using ir transmitter). The script works fine from terminal. But from some reason I can't make it works from MYTHTV. any idea why?
<IntuitiveNipple> Any log info? Is the script executed at all, or not even called?
<ArthurD> i don't know to look on the log. where can i find it?
<ArthurD> but I do see that the led is blinking, so my guess is something is working
<IntuitiveNipple> In your script, maybe add some echo "$(date) $@" >> led.log line so the script writes out the args it receives and the date
<ArthurD> and where can i find the output?
<gregL> ArthurD: Where i usually mess up is not using the correct format when telling mythtv the path.. Mine is /usr/local/bin/MyBlaster.pl  I forgot the leading slash.
<IntuitiveNipple> where-ever the script is set to - use an absolute path in the stdout redirection such as >>/tmp/led.log
<ArthurD> I double checked the path. it's ok. I'm trying the log... just a mintue
<ArthurD> i added the line :
<ArthurD> echo "$(date) $@" >> /home/(((myname)))/led.log
<ArthurD> but no file was created
<gregL> ArthurD: Also make sure you have the permissions set to the proper user..
<ArthurD> i gave 777
<ArthurD> it should work, right?
<gregL> That should be ok then..
<gregL> The last time i had a problem,it was a typo..
<ArthurD> maybe the myth don't send the channel number at all? (but still... i should see the log file, right?)
<ArthurD> does the script must be on a shared folder?
<gregL> Can you start the frontend and back end in a terminal.. and use -v some and see what errors are created..
<gregL> I put mine in /usr/local/bin
<ArthurD> there are no errors while running from the terminal
<gregL> ArthurD: did you set up your schedule.and set your starting channel to a known good channel?
<ArthurD> the starting channel is ok.
<ArthurD> what do you mean about the schedule? I have the channels listed, and the next two days programs in the schedule
<gregL> Program guide
<ArthurD> so i have
<ArthurD> OHO!
<ArthurD> I found the problem
<IntuitiveNipple> let us in on it :)
<ArthurD> I was  sure that the myth transmitting the channel number. but actually it transmit the  "freqid"
<IntuitiveNipple> ahhh
<ArthurD> damn
<Zinn> ArthurD: Please watch your language.
<ArthurD> oppps
<IntuitiveNipple> Can you change it to send the channel number?
<ArthurD> I dont know. but I will just insert in the freqid field the channel number value
<gregL> ArthurD: Where are you located?
<ArthurD> Israel
<gregL> Oh..It's quite different here in the US..
<gregL> Great you figured it out though...
<ArthurD> :-) thanks anyway people!
<gregL> np
<IntuitiveNipple> Has anyone been trying the native PulseAudio output patches?
<antebe> has anyone seen my question? No ideas?
<Kevin`> hey, I just installed mythbuntu, then tried to run the mythtv setup. it fails because there is no database. how do I add one
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-12-27
<N1X0N> easiest way I found Kevin` was to point your web browser to http://yourlocalip/phpmyadmin login with the password you set up when you installed and create the database
<Kevin`> after I asked I found that dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-database will do it, apparently
<N1X0N> cool, sounds much easier than the way I did it
<donavan_> can anyone in here help me? I have been trying to get my TV card to work but it just doesn't seem to want to scan for the channels I have tried it in myth, kaffeine, tvtime, and dvbscan and nothing I try seems to work the card is a wintv-hvr-1800 as far as I can tell the drivers are installed and updated I am running on ubuntu 8.10 but no matter what program I use it doesnt seem to complete the scan. ... I have checked and t
<donavan_> he card is supposed to be supported by  just about everything but I am missing something
<mobodo> I think I screwed up my mythbuntu install and I don't know how to revert to the default settings - anyone has an idea?
<cann> do i need to build ffmpeg from source to get mp3 / xvid support on mythbuntu ?
<laga> no, medibuntu or multiverse should have good packages
<cann> alright cool , thanks for the quick answer =)
<antebe> Does anyone see my question? No ideas?
<laga> wait a second
<laga> antebe: this bug might give some insight: bhttps://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lirc/+bug/204960
<antebe> laga: thanks i will look at it right now! Sorry, was doing something else for a while...
<antebe> laga: I read through it, but I do not immediately see if there IS a workaround I can try, or not? In case there is, could you please point me to which response (time) I should be looking at? Sorry, I am not really into this, installed my first Linux ever about a week ago when I started to get my new HTPC working. But I worked with Unix over 10 years ago, so I am comfortable running commands, as long as I know which ones to run... 
<olterman> Got a problem with my fresh install on intrepid Ibex, for some reason the frontend cannot connect to the server ip or port. The backend is running the IP and port are set in mythtv-setup and the database info is correct the firewall is an iptables that have policy accept on output and allows tcp input on the mythtv port and mysql port
<olterman> oh and it worked on my previous box (hardy) with the same settings and firewall script
<olterman> I simply do not know where to start troubleshooting on this one
<antebe> laga! (or whoever...) Thank you so much! Now irw gives me the right inputs for all my remote buttons. BUT: the mythbuntu auto generated config files (I mean those in  $home/.lirc/*) do not work at all! and the names I get after KEY_ in the irw output are not the same as in my /etc/lirc/lircd.conf? Where are the names coming from, and more important: what should I put in the mythtv config file, for example?
<antebe> fyi, on my card, the hal string I had to use in the .fdi file was "HVR 1110", so it had nothing to do with saa7134. My event was /dev/input/event7, but I guess that is trivial. I guess you don't mind if I update the forum thread I mentioned in my first posting here, as it might help some others? Once I get the remote to be understood in mythtv, that is... still get no response inside mythtv now...
<IntuitiveNipple> Is the project still looking for new devs?
<MythbuntuGuest01> I have set up mythweb and I can acess it locally at 127.0.0.1/mythweb however I can not access it remotely. What port is it on?  I tried to do a netstat and type in random portnoumters to try remotely but no sucess. Any suggestions?
<IntuitiveNipple> If that;s the URL, then it's the default HTTP port - 80
<MythbuntuGuest01> yes but my router uses that port
<IntuitiveNipple> If it is only listening on *localhost* no remote access will be possible
<IntuitiveNipple> Can you access it using the PC's hostname as well? e.g. http://hostname/mythweb
<MythbuntuGuest01> when i type http://externalip/mythweb it gives a blank page
<IntuitiveNipple> It isn't running on the router though. First ensure mythweb is available via the ethernet port (not just localhost), then in the router you could set up port-forwarding to route an external public port that isn't used to the internal PC, port 80
<MythbuntuGuest01> yes on the same box ican use http://hostname/mythweb
<IntuitiveNipple> If http://hostname/mythweb works then you just need the port-forwarding rule I just described setting in the router
<MythbuntuGuest01> so on my router I can just make up a port and forward it to 80 on my mythbox?
<IntuitiveNipple> Provided the port you choose isn't in use by anything else, yes
<MythbuntuGuest01> cool i'll try now
<IntuitiveNipple> then, from external PCs, you'd access it using http://external.hostname:port/mythweb
<IntuitiveNipple> note the :port to specify the custom port number (because it isn't the default port 80)
<MythbuntuGuest01> so i did it and it takes me to default apache "it works"
<MythbuntuGuest01> ok i just got it
<MythbuntuGuest01> i looked in /var/www
<MythbuntuGuest01> and there was a mythweb directorys so i appened that to the address
<MythbuntuGuest01> and it worked
<MythbuntuGuest01> thanks
<MythbuntuGuest01> Is there an interface to add a password or do i need to modify .htaccess?
<stingerr> I have been having issues playing DVD's.  I have installed the latest packages and updates for playing them but it seems Disney DVD's and a few other new releases seem to lock up the system instead of play them at the root  menu or upon selecting play.
<MythbuntuGuest01> have enough ram?
<stingerr> 2 gig
<MythbuntuGuest01> oh
<MythbuntuGuest01> ok
<MythbuntuGuest01> thats all i got
<MythbuntuGuest01> lol
<stingerr> System Specs : Athlon 64 X2 - 2 Gig Ram - 500 GB Hard Drive - Nvidia 6100 on motherboard running Mythbuntu x64 8.04.  This should be more than enough to accomplish anything but I'm also having similiar issues on another system Athlon 3200 - 1 GB RAM - 250 GB Hard Drive - Nvidia 5800 AGP card.
<stingerr> The Second system is running Mythbuntu i386 8.04
<tgm4883_laptop_> MythbuntuGuest01, you can password protect mythweb from MCC
<MythbuntuGuest01> i see thankx
<IntuitiveNipple> Is the project still looking for new devs?
<heyheyhey> anyone use comcast digtal cable?
<antebe> I am still having problems with my remote, would appreciate very much if someone could help me. If I run irw I get outputs like for example "69 0 KEY_LEFT event7". In my /etc/lircd.conf I have a corresponding line "Left  0x0069". In .lirc/mythtv I have a group with "remote=Hvr1110" (the same as the name in /etc/lircd.conf), prog=mythtv, button=Left, config=left. Still, when I press the button in mythtv nothing happens! Same for AL
<tgm4883_laptop_> IntuitiveNipple, always ;)
<IntuitiveNipple> tgm4883_laptop_, What areas are needy?
<tgm4883_laptop_> We aren't picky
<tgm4883_laptop_> documentation, artwork, coding
<tgm4883_laptop_> theres always room for one more
<IntuitiveNipple> I've just added dbus support for gnome-screensaver (to fix the laggy performance when pressing remote buttons problem), and backported the native pulseaudio patches to 0.21+fixes (for Ubuntu Intrepid).
<IntuitiveNipple> Coding is my interest
<tgm4883_laptop> IntuitiveNipple, join us in #ubuntu-mythtv-dev
<IntuitiveNipple> *another* channel!? :O
<tgm4883_laptop> well this channel is for support
<tgm4883_laptop> we try not to clog it with dev talk
<IntuitiveNipple> aha
<rhpot1991_laptop> heyheyhey: yes
<wolf> hey im using myhtbuntu, the backend is over the network on a different machine, unfortunately the local ip keeps changing. anyone know how to make it static? Im using a netgearwgt624
<henrik_> how is weekly comming along?
<henrik_> can't seem to find any new updates on either uk nor us.
<laga> they'll be there when they're done :)
<laga> i'll push new ones this weekend i guess
<henrik_> wound gr8 it will then be premier for updates for interpid right!
<henrik_> have you got any news on when mpeg4 encoding will be done with graphiccard in mythtv?
<henrik_> I'm looking for hd material in mythbuntu
<laga> no, there have been weekly builds for intrepid in the past AFAIR
<laga> henrik_: when 0.22 is released, probably
<henrik_> sound perfect! I'm waiting on upgrading my htpc untill I get more news on witch graphiccards will be supported...
<henrik_> it would almost be possible to run a backend on a atom processor with the right graphic card??!!
<antebe> can't someone give me an idea on what might be wrong when irw works, but the remote is completely dead inside mythtv? (or any other app, like mplayer)? This is driving me crazy. in all threads I have been reading, it says that if irw runs, then the remote should work!?
<laga> antebe: your .lircrc is not correct
<henrik_> look in /home/user/.lirc/mythtv
<antebe> i think it is, i am using the auto generated ones. And a strange thing: if I kill the lirc process, and then run "sudo lircd -d /dev/input/event7" then the remote does start to work - but only some buttons. And there is no correlation between what changes I make in the lircrc file...
<antebe> i mean the remote starts to work in mythtv...
<RealNitro> I'm having an issue with my tuner card
<antebe> yes, my .lircrc just contain include lines with for example ./.lirc/mythtv. in that file i have exactly the same inputs as in the /etc/lircd.conf... i posted more details at 6.17.05 above... i have been having so much trouble with this, but laga's help earlier today at least put me a step forward (or - did it?) ;-)
<RealNitro> when I boot my machine, it almost always outputs green/yellow noise
<RealNitro> I have to manually go through several "rmmod tuner && modprobe tuner" attempts to get good tv output
<RealNitro> http://pastebin.com/m22d4796d
<antebe> henrik, laga: another strange thing that might help you bright guys: when irw works, irrecord does not. When I kill the lirc process and start with sudo lircd... as above, then irrecord does work. hmmm???
<RealNitro> (the last part seems to be the important part)
<laga> antebe: have you tried posting on the forums?
<antebe> not after you helped me earlier today... i could now if you think it a good idea. What I am struggling to understand, is what difference there is between running irw and running mythtv?
<antebe> for example, I am not sure my hardware.conf file is correct, as there are so many different ideas at different forums. If irw runs, then is that "proof" that the hardware.conf is correct?
<antebe> I posted in the forum: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6445618#post6445618
<simon_b> hi all! could someone halp me with usb-uirt?
<cowbud> is there a live cd that does both front and backend?
<rhpot1991_laptop> cowbud: nope
<rhpot1991_laptop> frontend only, until you install
<cowbud> ok thanks
<rhpot1991_laptop> heyheyhey: did you get your comcast question answered?
<KjetilK> does anyone have an answer to this problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=917649 ?
<KjetilK> it is not my post, but I have the same problem
<KjetilK> an alternative solution, I guess, would be to use the internal player for watching videos, is that possible?
 * KjetilK tries
<KjetilK> yup, it worked
<heyheyhey>  i went to best buy they gave me a smartpath ire-1.0 single ir emitter is that right one?
<heyheyhey> i am confused how i hook up digtal cable to mythtv
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-12-28
<MythbuntuGuest31> I have just installed mytbuntu and Im havig trouble streaming my video
<MythbuntuGuest31> i thought it was windows media player, so i downloaded vlc just to receive it but vlc also has an error
<MythbuntuGuest31> vlc says when i click on stream in mythweb "unable to open MRL http://xxxxxxxx"
<MythbuntuGuest31> check the log
<MythbuntuGuest31> access_http error: failed to read answer
<MythbuntuGuest31> access_mms error: failed to read answer
<MythbuntuGuest31> main error: open of `http://xxxxxxxx:80/mythweb/pl/stream/1054/1230402600' failed: could not create access
<MythbuntuGuest31> The above is from Tools > messages in vlc. Please advise
<MythbuntuGuest31> Please advise
<heyheyhey> good luck getting help
<heyheyhey> lol
<MythbuntuGuest31> i always get help
<MythbuntuGuest31> the people here have been great
<heyheyhey> yeah yeah
<heyheyhey> i seen u ask now and waiting over 1 hour
<MythbuntuGuest31> well this is the first time that has happened to me
<heyheyhey> well i am starting to hate myth tv
<MythbuntuGuest31> why?
<heyheyhey> damn digtial cable box
<Zinn> heyheyhey: Please watch your language.
<MythbuntuGuest31> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/f35884293
<MythbuntuGuest31> wow, i guess this is a very g rated chat
<MythbuntuGuest31> thats a good thing though
<heyheyhey> lol
<MythbuntuGuest31> heyhey I have a digal box top as well, but its for iptv
<MythbuntuGuest31> whats your problem?
<heyheyhey> well setting up comcast
<heyheyhey> i have wintv togo
<heyheyhey> tv card
<heyheyhey> anrd mce remote with blaste
<MythbuntuGuest31> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/f35884293  this is my logs for my issue with streaming, i didnt see any errors related to streaming
<heyheyhey> akk i get is black screen
<MythbuntuGuest31> a black screen when?
<heyheyhey> watching tv
<MythbuntuGuest31> i got that before when my card wasnt set up correclty
<heyheyhey> and ir blaster don't control the cable box
<MythbuntuGuest31> well you should get the blank screen working first i htik
<heyheyhey> no
<MythbuntuGuest31> yes
<heyheyhey> well how u have ur card set up
<heyheyhey> i have it as analog
<heyheyhey> it works on channel 4 only
<heyheyhey> if i change channel goes black
<MythbuntuGuest31> i also have ananlog
<MythbuntuGuest31> when you change channel are you doing it with cable box?
<heyheyhey> yes
<heyheyhey> was tring it threw myth
<MythbuntuGuest31> try chanign channel on your box instead
<heyheyhey> that works fine
<heyheyhey> like that
<heyheyhey> but does no good for me
<MythbuntuGuest31> ok so you have an issue with with IR blaster
<MythbuntuGuest31> correct?
<heyheyhey> yes
<heyheyhey> it does not work
<MythbuntuGuest31> you have a suppported one?
<heyheyhey> yes mce usb
<MythbuntuGuest31> MCE remote ?
<heyheyhey> yes
<MythbuntuGuest31> what ir blaster?
<heyheyhey> mce one
<heyheyhey> v2
<MythbuntuGuest31> MCE is the blaster or remote, they are different/
<MythbuntuGuest31> See this : http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/IR_Blaster
<heyheyhey> it has both blaster and remote
<MythbuntuGuest31> http://www.irblaster.info/
<MythbuntuGuest31> that is a good one to get, i'm getting it soon
<heyheyhey> i have to find a comcast channel changer script
<MythbuntuGuest31> finally i will have mythsetup once i get that
<MythbuntuGuest31> i have been working on my mytbox for week
<MythbuntuGuest31> weeks
<MythbuntuGuest31> now if someone could help me with streaming that would be awesome
<MythbuntuGuest31> what do you mean channel changer script?
<heyheyhey> well so myth can change channels on comcast box
<fstxx> upgrade broke lirc
<TazgodX> im having a slight problem getting traffic outside of my internal net to connect to my mythweb. i have ports forwarded, and am using a dynip service, and even tried my IP address, nothing works. i even logged into my firewall and port forwarded 80 to my box.
<TazgodX> is there some kind of setting in mythbuntu i have to change or am i missing something?
<TazgodX> never mind, i think i got it :)
<ianh> !help
<Zinn> !help Use ! followed by a topic to get help on the topic (if it exists) example: !logs.  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].  For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi
<ianh> !epg
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about epg
<MythbuntuGuest74> !help
<Zinn> !help Use ! followed by a topic to get help on the topic (if it exists) example: !logs.  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].  For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi
<MythbuntuGuest74> I'm having trouble wathcing my streaming videos on mythbox, but not sure if its a configuration issue wiht the server or client (windows media / vlc)
<MythbuntuGuest74> i just get cryptic errors
<MythbuntuGuest74> "Your input can't be opened:VLC is unable to open the MRL 'http://xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx:80/mythweb/pl/stream/1054/1230402600'. Check the log for details."
<cowbud> !help
<Zinn> !help Use ! followed by a topic to get help on the topic (if it exists) example: !logs.  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].  For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi
<MythbuntuGuest74> In vlc Tools > Messages I get this "access_http error: failed to read answer, main error: open of `http://xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx:80/mythweb/pl/stream/1054/1230402600' failed: could not create access"
<cowbud> whenever I change the channel in mythbuntu my PCM audio for capture is set to a default audio, this is fine for playback but for capture it turns it back on creating a loop on the audio
<cowbud> is there a place to modify that setting?
<cowbud> it looks like it does something like amixer aset PCM XX
<cowbud> which is a simple modification of the mixer setting that doesn't take in to account capture and playback
<MythbuntuGuest74> I guess it is a mythstream issue
<MythbuntuGuest66> When I go into mythstream the frontend just closes?
<MythbuntuGuest66> I have mythbunut 8.10 and installed from cd
<laga> can you file a bug report?
<laga> http://bugs.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/
<MythbuntuGuest66> ok
<abarbaccia> hey whats the easiest way to download the weekly -fixes source and then apply a patch / rebuild the deb?
<laga> that's been documented in the forums by superm1. something involving "apt-get source" and "debuild"
<abarbaccia> i know how to patch it normally
<abarbaccia> but the source tree seems to be missing the package stuff in it
<abarbaccia> if u do an apt-get source mythtv-backend-master you get the latest stable, not the weekly -fixes because its missing
<abarbaccia> from browsing the tree tho you can find the tarball of mythtv-fixes up through 19084 but not the deb source
<laga> you need to add a deb-src entry in your sources.list
<abarbaccia> laga: you may be right. let me go dig it up
<abarbaccia> totally forgot about taht
<laga> a smarter way would be getting a -fixes checkout
<laga> and use https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mythtv/mythplugins/mythplugins-fixes and https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mythtv/mythtv/mythtv-fixes
<laga> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mythtv/ - more stuff
<abarbaccia> so off the mythbuntu site there is a mirror for weeklybuilds but its not a launchpad link
<abarbaccia> what's the different?
<abarbaccia> difference?
<laga> launchpad holds the source which is used to build the source packages which is then pushed to the ppa
<abarbaccia> but an apt-get source would be useful for getting the code to build a package, no?
<laga> you can assemble that by hand by checking out -fixes from trac and getting a copy of debian/ from launchpad
<laga> which is a bit better since you can use bzr for version control
<abarbaccia> wont the debian/ from launchpad be specific to the version that's checked out since it has all the patches in it?
<laga> you can remove patches in debian/patches/00list
<laga> we do that automagically in the weekly builds script
<abarbaccia> laga: so i should remove all the patches in 00list if im pulling from launchpad
<abarbaccia> and then patch appropriately
<laga> it'll tell you which patches are failing.
<laga> one of the patches needs to be updated, i'm gonna do that soon
<abarbaccia> okay - im just trying to understand the whole packaging thing a little more and how the dev stuff works -probably should be having this discussion in -dev instead
<laga> just try it and you'll find your way around
<laga> there's also, like, documentation around - building debian packages is not rocket science
<laga> i'm going to bed, ttyl
<abarbaccia> later on - thanks for pointing me in the right direction
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-12-21
<fauxalliance> hello
<fauxalliance> I have one of those hauppage 950Q usb dongles.  With a fresh install of mythbuntu it recognizes the NTSC portion of the card and tvtime tunes perfectly.  I cannot seem to get mythtv to play nice....
<Hilikus> what's better between configuring custom folders to use by the backend or leaving the default ones and creating symlinks to point to the ones i want to use??
<MythbuntuGuest67> anyone home ??
<media> hi all i am somewhat of a noob i have setup and used mythbuntu for serveral years without problem on my dvb-t setup now i have upgraded to dvb-s i cannot figure out how to make it work i think the cards are present and installed
<media> when i got to add a card there are nod dvb-s options but under anologue vl4 it lists my device well almost lists my chipset but it thinkis it is a t750 mine ins a s350
<media> *thinks
<media> guys i think i am getting some where but i really could use some help
<media> c'mon guys one of you must be able to help
<edizzle> Trying to do "Clean install 9.10 and keeping your database" from here: http://mythbuntu.org/Upgrading  .  Having issues at step # 6.  In step number 5 i get the password fine, however it seems it does not like that password when asked for it in step #6.
<edizzle> oh wait, getting further..
<edizzle> does the myzql db need to be in the .sql.gz format  for step 7?
<edizzle> ok looks like i didnt sapce afver teh /db_backups/ (space) -- filename
<Hilikus> is there a package to configure the remote control and blaster from a hauppauge 150?
<Hilikus> or ubuntu howTo?
<rhpot1991> Hilikus: IIRC its broken in Karmic
<rhpot1991> check the forums/google
<Hilikus> what is?
<Hilikus> the lirc module?
<rhpot1991> the blaster
<rhpot1991> as far as the remote control, it should work just enable it in MCC
<Hilikus> this is on ubuntu server, i don't have MCC
<Hilikus> mcc is media control center?
<rhpot1991> mythbuntu-control-centre
<rhpot1991> install it, it will help you out a lot
<Hilikus> i will!
<Hilikus> thanks
<Hilikus> rhpot1991: where's the MCC menu? i can't find it
<rhpot1991> should be system->administration I think
<rhpot1991> or just launch it from a terminal
<Hilikus> thanks, i got it
<bllzz> I can't control the volume or mute function from within myth using my MCE USB remote.  Everything else works.  When i try to adjust the volume or to mute the sound, I see the appropriate overlay show up in the frontend (i.e. the volume slider) but there is no corresponding change in sound.  I tried changing between PCM and Master in the sound options, but that doesn't work.  What can I try next?
<MythbuntuGuest98> my videos will not play after cover art was fetched. they worked shortly and then stopped. If i go in and change the filename they will work again, this keeps happening.
<iamlindoro> You are running a pre-release copy of .22.  Activate the nightly build repository, update to the current packages, and it will stop happening
<iamlindoro> !autobuilds
<Zinn> Auto builds are available for MythTV 0.22 for Intrepid, Jaunty, and Karmic (0.22 and 0.23-trunk).  See http://www.mythbuntu.org/auto-builds for more info.  If you see references to 0.22-trunk, you can ignore the -trunk part :-)
<iamlindoro> Haha, go me
<MythbuntuGuest08> how do you enable this?
<iamlindoro> MythbuntuGuest08: See above link
<henrik__> the autobuilds for mythbuntu how often are they released? I changed to mythbuntus autobuilds for about two weeks ago and have not recived an update.
<iamlindoro> They're updated when -fixes is
<iamlindoro> there has been little commit activity to myth at all the last few weeks, and little to none if -fixes
<iamlindoro> er in -fixes
<MythbuntuGuest98> i installed it and chose to update to .23 yet my videos still do not play
<iamlindoro> MythbuntuGuest08: Yikes, why did you choose trunk/.23?
<iamlindoro> Anyway, they're not going to just magically start playing, you need to fix them, then they will not break themselves any more
<henrik__> iamlindoro, is that cause it's perfect or is it lack of intrest?
<MythbuntuGuest98> should i go back?
<henrik__> MythbuntuGuest08, if you can do that, .23 is very expremental
<iamlindoro> MythbuntuGuest98: Yes, but that will mean restoring your database since you now have one which is incompatible with .22
<MythbuntuGuest98> not much on there anyway
<iamlindoro> henrik__: It's Christmastime and we all have families/lives
<iamlindoro> also because we broke our rear ends on .22 and most of the core devs rightly want a break
<iamlindoro> .23 will be very incremental, with .24 probably bringing more major features
<henrik__> okej that is good news, not some other project (except jesus) that is taking precious time ;)
<henrik__> well i'm very happy with .22
<MythbuntuGuest98> okay so how do i fix them once i go back to .22?
<henrik__> but I'm mostly a livetv watcher.
<henrik__> MythbuntuGuest98, these problems should not occur in .22
<henrik__> I did not have these problems so ones you have gone back with db and application it should be fine
<iamlindoro> no, he has broken video entries
<iamlindoro> since he is running the "release" Mythbuntu 9.10 which did not contain the final release of .22
<iamlindoro> thus it's running a copy of Jamu with a bug which is breaking video DB entries
<iamlindoro> current fixes doesn't have that problem, he would have been fine had he simply chosen .22 autobuilds
<henrik__> aoo I got that problem to..
<henrik__> but I just disabled jamu
<iamlindoro> Simply being on current -fixes is enough
<henrik__> well in the wiki it says that if you are puting the imdb# by hand you should have it disabled
<henrik__> so I did
<MythbuntuGuest98> so since i messed up and chose .23 do i need to reinstall from scratch... or can i go back to .22
<iamlindoro> MythbuntuGuest98: Don't know what the best way to restore to a previous version is with Mythbuntu since I don't use it, but generally speaking you can remove the .23 packages, install .22 ones, and restore the copy of the database from before the upgrade
<henrik__> MythbuntuGuest98, If you don't have the db or don't know how to do it, reinstalling is the best way..
<henrik__> and when you have done that look at the application http://www.mythbuntu.org/files/mythbuntu-repos.deb
<henrik__> do an update of the system an enjoy a very good and stable mythtv..
<MythbuntuGuest98> i hardly have anything in this system... however I would prefer not to reinstall the whole thing.
<MythbuntuGuest98> how would i remove .23 and and install .22?
<henrik__> apt-get remove .....
<henrik__> however you will need to restore your mysql db from .22
<henrik__> if you don't have that saved you are in some problem..
<MythbuntuGuest98> so a reinstall it is!
<henrik__> if you don't have alot saved on your system and is not good ubuntu/mysql user please consider a restall
<henrik__> .23 will problebly be out final in a year or two..
<MythbuntuGuest98> i will reinstall... thanks guys... will this new .22 fix the iso issue?
<iamlindoro> henrik__: .23 is out on March 1st
<iamlindoro> We are doing four month cycles from now on
<iamlindoro> MythbuntuGuest98: No, No version of .22 will support ISOs in storage groups-- it's not a bug, it's unimplemented
<henrik__> iamlindoro, ooohh! that was a first, are the developers up for that?
<iamlindoro> henrik__: yes, we are
<henrik__> nice!!! I have always seen mythtv as beeing released "when ready" :P
<henrik__> hope it will remain as bugg free as posible.
<hipitihop> My recent updates are showing the following as being kept back, any suggestions ? libxine1 libxine1-bin libxine1-console libxine1-ffmpeg libxine1-misc-plugins
<hipitihop>   libxine1-x nvidia-glx-185
<MythbuntuGuest98> can i remove the entire mythtv from command line and then reinstall from there?
<rhpot1991> MythbuntuGuest98: what iso issue?
<rhpot1991> !iso
<Zinn> Storage Groups are a streaming method of transmitting material to a frontend, meaning they don't provide block-level access to the file in question. An ISO is a disk image, and requires block-level access. Upstream has a plan to simulate a block device across the network using NBD for 0.23. Until then you can use the following workaround: http://www.baablogic.net/drupal/node/7
<rhpot1991> that?
<henrik__> I have a question to all mythbuntu releasers out there? Why do mythbuntu need to follow the relase cycle of ubuntu? I'm not intrested in the latest features on my htpc except what's relevant to mythtv. I would prefere lts releases only and then focus on mythtv parts. Some changes are inevereble like qt4 or vdpau support.
<henrik__> mytbuntu developers*
<mrand> henrik__: you can always choose to not upgrade releases.
<rhpot1991> henrik__: the work from mythbuntu goes into ubuntu, so we can only update those packages every 6 months with ubuntu releases
<rhpot1991> the daily builds offer a way to deviate from the standard ubuntu packages
<Hilikus> is there an official howTo to configure a remote control + ir blaster?
<MythbuntuGuest98> so can i remove and reinstall from command line?
<MythbuntuGuest98> i am away from my mythtv box and want to fix it remotely... so i can get it back up and running for the wife and kids... is there a way to remove and reinstall remotely?
<rhpot1991> MythbuntuGuest57: man apt-get
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-12-22
<mazda01> anyone familar with ATI Remote Wonder and how easy it is to setup?
<arlen> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<bllzz> I can't control the volume or mute function from within myth using my MCE USB remote.  Everything else works.  When i try to adjust the volume or to mute the sound, I see the appropriate overlay show up in the frontend (i.e. the volume slider) but there is no corresponding change in sound.  I tried changing between PCM and Master in the sound options, but that doesn't work.  What can I try next?
<pgee> hi all. using 9.10 ubuntu.  installed using synaptic package manager . set up backend.   when run frontend from terminal, error message is mythv has not been compiled for pulseaudio
<jmichelsen> I did an aptitude safe-upgrade today and for some reason it prompted me to uninstall mythtv-backend. Stupidly thinking that aptitude might have had an upgrade instore for it, I did it and now am without a backend. Why would aptitude prompt to remove mythtv-backend like that?
<darthanubis> jmichelsen, never do that
<darthanubis> even if it suggests it
<jmichelsen> darthanubis: lol, I trust the machine too much I guess
<darthanubis> add the autobuild repo from the site and you'll be fine
<jmichelsen> darthanubis: thats the thing, I have it added
<darthanubis> ouch
<tgm4883> aptitude install mythtv-backend?
<jmichelsen> tgm4883: I've done that and am sure I can set everything back up again, I was just curious why aptitude would prompt to remove it
<tgm4883> jmichelsen, not sure why aptitude removed it, perhaps version conflict
<tgm4883> you shouldn't have to re set everything up, most is stored in the db
<jmichelsen> tgm4883: I did do a database backup as well before removing it, in case I do
<jmichelsen> tgm4883: I wonder if it has anything to do with the perl upgrade from "myth-perl" to "mythtv-perl"
<tgm4883> rhpot1991, ^
<mrand> jmichelsen: mythtv-backend-master installed?
<jmichelsen> mrand: tahnks, I had already reinstalled the mythtv-backend. almost all the settings are the same as there were, but some symlinks were removed and had to be recreated
<jmichelsen> mrand: Alls well now though, thanks
<jmichelsen> I'm havin some really weird problems with LIRC all stemming down to the fact that the daemon in init.d wont start, but I can start lirc manually via shell with the options I want it to use and it works fine. I've been fighting with it fora  few weeks, bandaiding it via screen + lirc commands, but I'd like to get it working. The service just tells me it failed to start. Anyone know where the logs for LIRC might be or where to
<jmichelsen> !topic
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about topic
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-12-23
<pteague> any idea why pressing the mute button gives me a message saying 'mute on' or 'mute off', but i'm still getting audio ?
<mrand> pteague: sorry, I don't have any ideas - but most audio problems are a mystery to me.  I'd check the mythbuntu forums... most problems like this are not new.
<pteague> yeah, just saw it & hadn't seen it before
<foxbuntu> pteague, its because you are not using the internal mythtv audio controls
<pteague> is that were i need to go in & set it to alsa:default ?
<Technophil> yep
<superm1> someone in here was talking about using aptitude for a safe-upgrade... in ubuntu land you shouldn't be using aptitude much..
<superm1> you'll run into things like this every so often https://launchpad.net/bugs/499631
<Technophil> Jamu seems to run every hour and pull down heaps of stuff from the net each time.  Anyone know where this is controlled - and how can I turn it down a bit, to say once a day?
<Technophil> yep in mythbuntu 9.10 its an hourly cron job for anyone interested, not sure its needed to run hourly as it pulls a heap of stuff each hour.
<pgee> hey all.  using ubuntu 9.10 on a server (backend) and a laptop (frontend)  used synaptic to install both and i did this today.  why is it i get a version mismatch ?  server is 22982 and frontend is 22594
<pgee> hence i get an error mythtv database has new tv schema 1247 than expected 1244.
<mrand> pgee: 22594 is the standard repo release... 22982 is a autobuilds.
<pgee> mrand  but they don't talk with each other nicely! and they are downloaded from the same package manager.
<pgee> !
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about
<mrand> Are you sure you enabled the 0.22 version of the mirror/ppa when you installed autobuilds?
<mrand> I have to admit I'm more than a bit surprised that they introduced a schema change (I don't recall it, in fact).  It sounds more like 0.23 (aka trunk right now) got selected.
<pgee> i used the synaptic package manager.  it says it is version 22594 in the package manager.
<mrand> Right.  You'll notice that 22982 is NOT listed there... the only way that you got that installed was by enabling autobuilds
<mrand> !autobuilds
<Zinn> Auto builds are available for MythTV 0.22 for Intrepid, Jaunty, and Karmic (0.22 and 0.23-trunk).  See http://www.mythbuntu.org/auto-builds for more info.  If you see references to 0.22-trunk, you can ignore the -trunk part :-)
<pgee> mrand  i can't see where that autobuilds option is i selected.
<pgee> using ubuntu 9.10  if i type apt-get purge mythtv-backend  delete the package from the cache, what do i then do to install the version i want ?
<mrand> pgee: can you do the following command and paste the url here?
<mrand> apt-cache policy mythtv-frontend | pastebinit
<pgee> http://pastebin.com/d76dda9c7
<mrand> Sorry - for the other machine with the 22982 version.
<pgee> working on it
<pgee> http://pastebin.com/d56782c0f
<pgee> this is curious
<pgee> i never noticed the different svn versions for the front end before.
<mrand> Right.  And even more important than the svn version is the word "trunk" right before it.
<mrand> That apt-cache is really from that machine?  It makes no sense to me.
<pgee> mrand.  i am not sure what that really means.
<pgee> yes.  i typed one in after the other.  took a while because i am not physically using that server at the moment.  had to set up a vnc.
<pgee> i assume a trunk is a 'higher up' part of the build than a branch ?
<mrand> the word trunk means that it is most definitely not running 0.22
<mrand> yep
<mrand> trunk will eventually become 0.23. It's the development trunk.  0.22 was branched off mid-October and the schema almost never changes on a branch (like 0.22)
<pgee> i have been pissing about with this for a few days.  i probably have stuffed it up somewhere.  i am quite happy to completely wipe mythtv and start again. i have done this a few times by using apt-get purge  but i don't know another way to get rid of the source/packages.
<pgee> frankly i don't really care for all the new features at the moment.  i just want something that works.
<mrand> pgee: understood.  When I'm removing things, I like to use synaptic so that I can easily see what is there or might be left (although search in synaptic is less than perfect, so I typically sort by version) and then I select "complete removal"
<pgee> mrand  done that a number of times.
<mrand> pgee: including mythtv-database?
<pgee> mrand including mysql!
<mrand> hehehe... well, ubuntu does a decent job of not deleting config data :-)
<pgee> i found where caches were hidden.  rm them as well.  + deleted the mythtv user + removed the .mythtv folder.
<mrand> pgee: perhaps you need to drop mythconverg manually.  I thought removing mythtv-database would do it, but perhaps I'm wrong.
<pgee> did that using phpmyadmin
<pgee> + deleted the mythtv database user
<mrand> uh, ok - so it isn't a database problem... it's the mythfrontend that is the problem.
<mrand> It's like the /usr/bin/mythfrontend isn't getting removed when you purge or something.
<pgee> ok.  i will try once more before bed...  i have  rm -R /etc/mythtv  rm  -r ~/.mythtv  used synaptic to completely remove anything related to mythtv.  dropped the mythconverg database.
<mrand> If you type mythtfrontend, does it find anything?
<mrand> pgee: ^
<pgee> yes. it is!
<pgee> working on it now.  used locate mythtv and found loads of stuff left!
<mrand> pgee: and synaptic shows nothing in the "installed" version column for mythtv-frontend?
<pgee> uh huh.  and yet it is there.  not for much longer... !
<mrand> What does apt-cache policy mythtv-frontend show?
<pgee> W: Unable to locate package myth-frontend
<pgee> i think i remember following some dodgy instrunctions to start with that didn't work.  seems they have caused me no end of problems.
<mrand> apt-cache policy mythtv-frontend
<mrand> (you forgot the "tv"
<pgee> http://pastebin.com/d6ad0a579
<pgee> sorry.
<mrand> cool.  (none) is the right answer.
<pgee> ok.  i have deleted the mythv account. rm /home/mythtv  and deleted loads of other stuff.  try again.
<pgee> thanks for your help tonight.
<mrand> hehehe  it morning here in Texas
<pgee> morning here in tasmania.   2 am that is.
<pgee> mrand well i am going to get another beer while that downloads... ;-)
<mrand> download a beer!
<mrand> hehehe... I'll keep my fingers crossed for ya.
<pgee> mmmm beer  http://www.fostersgroup.com/enjoy/beer/D95FC17E050549D78832F6A869F4E2EC.htm
<mrand> http://www.shiner.com/main.php?page=beer
<pgee> http://pastebin.com/d57d59cc1  definitely time for bed.
<mrand> libraries...
<mrand> libmyth* in synaptic.
<pgee> http://pastebin.com/d4b401fa7
<mrand> pgee - idea: if you enable auto-builds, it may overwrite that since autobuilds is using a newer svn checkout.  The only "but" is that it may not install because of a packaing problem that should be fixed on whatever comes after 22994
<mrand> I've gotta run for now...
<pgee> thanksf or your help./
<mrand> Wish we would have fixed it, but I have a minor hope that just installing autobuilds will fix it since the svn checkout is newer.
<mrand> another 10 or 12 hours and that new autobuild should be built and ready.
<mrand> Ok, I'm off like a prom dress.
<quotaholic> Hi all, just downloaded Mythbuntu 9.10 and tried it on my new mac mini in live cd form. I was surprized to see a prompt for a login and password. Despite a few google attempts I cant seem to find what the default login and pass are. Can anyone here help?
<tgm4883> quotaholic, that is odd
<tgm4883> I'd assume USER: Ubuntu   and no password
<quotaholic> I tried that and x reset back to the standard gdm facing
<tgm4883> standard GDM facing?
<quotaholic> I thought it was odd since only the slack based live distro's usually ask for a password. This took place last night. Let me try again. GDM facing..... By a blanking of the screen and then a reinitialization it seemed like x was resetting and gdm was the next thing I saw. Hense gdm facing. Sorry my terminology is not that of a developer
<quotaholic>  Yeah nothing changed. Upon getting past the Mythbuntu splash screen I get dock style bar at the bottom of the screen and a dialog box with the name "ubuntu" and below this a login button. No other options but to press button. After entering informatiion and pressing enter  a sessions menu appears on the "dock" but goes away as credentials did not take and then back to square one. Just seems like I am not using the right lo
<MythbuntuGuest18> does anyone know why myth archive keeps failing me and saying "Trying a hard-reset of the device"
<bllz> Is there a way to automate the use of myth.rebuilddatabse.pl with metadata grabbed by Jamu?  I don't really care if the recordings I'm adding include an accurate record date... that could be replaced by, say, the original airdate.
<lautriv> hi, i miss the option for video-configuration since update from 0.21 to 0.22, anyone a clue ?
<Hilikus> hey guys
<Hilikus> i need help setting up my RC. i already enabled lirc using MCC but in IRW i don't detect any presses
<Hilikus>  what kernel module do i need to be able to use a hauppauge pvr-150 IR Blaster?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-12-24
<endeavormac> i have my tv card working right now in tvtime, but when I switch to mythtv and click on "watch tv", the screen blanks out like it's getting ready to load the tv, and then a few seconds later i get returned back to the main menu
<endeavormac> any thoughts? i'm running the backend and the frontend on the same machine
<bllz> Have there been any major changes to the way mythtv stores information about shows in the database in .22?  I ask beecause I found this script (http://www.jobs-khakis-chicks.com/MythTV/TVRageImport/ragetvgrab-0.7.pl) that imports video into recordings, but I can't find any indication of whether or not it works under .22
<bllz> is mythnettv supported under 9.10?
<bllz> or myth .22 for that matter?
<darthanub> mythweb rss feed does not work
<darthanub> is the .php file missing?
<darthanub> This is no longer needed as of svn revision 17727. It is built-in.
<darthanub> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/MythWebRSS
<spanner3003> hi can someone please help me i'm running mythbuntu 9.10 with a hauppauge nova-s plus and mythtv backend wont find any channels
<spanner3003> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<Xeijin> Hi guys just a quick question
<Xeijin> is there any way to specify which window manager to use from grub? I.e. each "choice" as a separate entry in the grub menu
<spanner3003> hi from looking on the Internet it would seen like my user on mythbuntu dose not have permission to open the device how do i give it permission please?
<spanner3003> i'm sorry its ok i forgot to set the disec to LMB
<spanner3003> it is working now
<k-train> I installed mythbuntu 9.10 not to long ago and have a question regarding TV playback.  I can get it to scan and find ATCS channels but only one comes in clear, the rest are choppy.  Would i consider this a signal problem or a mythbuntu misconfiguration?  Thanks.
<Seeker`>  I'm having problems deleting recordings
<Seeker`> I get the error  Error: GetPlaybackURL: '1020_20090824145700.mpg' should be local, but it can not be
<k-train> Sorry for reposting... i disconnected on accident: I installed mythbuntu 9.10 not to long ago and have a question regarding TV playback.  I can get it to scan and find ATCS channels but only one comes in clear, the rest are choppy.  Would i consider this a signal problem or a mythbuntu misconfiguration?  Thanks.
<Seeker`> anyone know where the streaming on mythweb builds its URL? it has an extra / in the URL
<bllz> Merry christmas everyone!
<bllz> I'm using an onboard chipset (VIA VT1708B) and I cannot control the volume or mute functions from wtihin the myth frontend.  The sound itself is fine, and I can see the volume slider move, but there's no corresponding change in volume.  What gives?  I've tried swtiching from PCM to Master and back in the frontend setup, but to no avail
<Hilikus> hey guys
<Hilikus> i'm trying to configure the auto-build mythbuntu. it is asking about the testing PPA. it says its not in the ubuntu repo yet. isn't the whole point of the autobuild to use stuff that's not in the normal ubuntu repo yet?
<Hilikus> the question is confusing
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-12-26
<bllz> I have an intel HDA chipset (VT1708B) that is not listed in /usr/share/doc/alsa-base/driver/HD-Audio-Models.txt.gz ... what can I do?  The sound works but I cannot control volume or mute.
<mishehu> bllz: have you poked around alsa docs and mailing lists?
<mishehu> there might be useful info abotu it there.
<bllz> mishehu:  i've poked around google a lot and a couple of mailing lists turned up
<bllz> i haven't really found much
<bllz> I found a decent howto on the ubuntu documentation, but like I said, I can't find my model
<darthanubis> bllz, you really expect help on X-Mas?
<darthanubis> really?!?
<darthanubis> :=P
<bllz> darthanubis:  haha no... not really
<bllz> but it's worth a shot!
<bllz> haha and I'm all alone!
<kalorin> so has anyone ever gotten a haupage win tv 1600 to work?
<kalorin> like ever?
<kalorin> all I get is that the cx18 driver can't find some ir messages
<kalorin> this after several hours of reading and beating my head on the wall
<kalorin> specifically: cx18: Unknown smbol ir_codes_hauppauge_new_table
<kalorin> is what I get in dmesg when it tries to load the driver
<kalorin> heading off the bed
<kalorin> privately message me if you see this and can tell me anything, otherwise, I guess this is a failed experiment as I'm about done with it
<kalorin> nighty
<kalorin> friggin' 3am on this silliness again :(
<bcgrown> Any firewire experts here today?  I'm having trouble connecting to my DCT6200 (which has worked great before with the same firewire card but in a different PC)
<bcgrown> The box is detected properly, but MythTV tells me "all tuners are in use" even though it's not doing anything.  I didn't see anything in mythbackend.log, mythfrontend.log, or /var/log/messages that seems to indicate any problem
<hugolp> Hi, I had a working version of Mythtv backend running on my server (a Ubuntu 9.04 updatd to 9.10) I had to make a clean install of the system, and now the Mythtv backend configuration software does not find any channel when scanning (dvb-t, signal was ok 2 days ago, have not changed anything but software). The card is a AverTv Volar (usb stick). Anyone has any idea?
<hugolp> Also, the Ubuntu restricted drivers manager tells me I have to install some dvb non-free driver wich I find very weird. I tried before installing the restricted drivers and I installed again with the restricted drivers installed to check. The scan fails both ways.
<kalorin> I"m guessing that's a no
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-12-27
<Gyzmo> Hi people.
<Gyzmo> A strange thing is happening to me: I can't find the /boot/grub/menu.lst or any link to it although I do have a proper grub with multiple OS choices.
<Gyzmo> Is there a are paid support.  You may have to wait up to 60 minutes or more for an answer.  You can try !help for instant  help from our friendly bot Zinn
<Gyzmo> (shit)
<Zinn> Gyzmo: Please watch your language.
<Gyzmo> sosorry about that
<Gyzmo> I guess I can edit the grub.cfg but that's not proper (it's even read-only).
<bllz> Out of nowhere, my mythvideo videos are playing faster than they should...what's the likely cause?
<Arpman> Howdy all
<Arpman> Can someone explain why the Internal player will not play media? I have a dvd rp iso I just made and a few blue ray rips...everything I read says it should work...
<bllzz> My mythvideo and my livetv playback have suddenly started playing in a sort of stuttery mild fastforward... any ideas as to what may be responsible?  here's my frontend log (verbose playback):  http://paste.ubuntu.com/347388/  Please note that this log file only represents an attempt to play an mpeg4 file in mythvideo, not livetv playback
<Katie> Hi, hopefully this questions an easy one, I'm trying to make my TV (s-video) be the default output. currently the default is my VGA. the tough part is my GPU doesn't detect the TV until after startup, I have to force detect then force enable through Terminal.
<Katie> can someone who is using S-Video as primary display post their xorg.conf I need a comparison for mine.
<Katie> I'm trying to figure out how to make my picture centered on my TV, I'm off to the right side of my screen by about 50pixels.
<Fleck> hey, where can i find info how to set up mythbuntu and satellite? i have 4 LNBs with diseqc etc...?
<Fleck> all tutorials seems to be for T or C cards
<Fleck> and where can i find channels.conf
<noaXess> hi all. where can i found the mythbuntu repos to add in my kubuntu 9.10 apt sources?
<superm1> noaXess, http://mythbuntu.org/auto-builds
<superm1> you can find that link from the download url
<superm1> all that's in them is newer daily mythtv builds and an nvidia 190 driver
<noaXess> superm1: so install the deb package.. on backend and all frontends?
<superm1> noaXess, yes the deb package will install all the appropriate repos for you
<superm1> and let you pick a mirror
<noaXess>  i have kubuntu 9.10 and intstalled the backend from normal sources in kubuntu.. on one frontend i can't install it from normal sources.. see following comments.
<noaXess> have problem to install mythtv-frontend on a system that have nvidia-glx-190 installed from vdpau repo.. look here http://paste.ubuntu.com/347721/
<superm1> this should help
<superm1> because these build against libvdpau
<superm1> foxbuntu, how did your tests with the newer libvdpau go and your sandbox? ^
<superm1> noaXess, libvdpau didn't exist in karmic so the auto-builds and vdpau ppas introduced it early
<foxbuntu> superm1, I havent had my system die since I switched to QT with the new vdpau
<superm1> foxbuntu, was doing an experiment with the new libvdpau and nvidia to add them to auto-builds
<superm1> foxbuntu, so were you able to cleanly upgrade from karmic to everything on your sandbox PPA?
<superm1> if so, then we can add the newer stuff to the auto-builds too
<foxbuntu> superm1, let me verify...I didnt load mythtv from there yet
<foxbuntu> superm1, we should note on the auto-builds that people using vdpau should also use the QT painter
<superm1> i think that should be in the wiki instead at a troubleshooting section
<superm1> i'm cleaning up the autobuilds page right now
<superm1> it's Way too wordy
<superm1> (as it stands)
<foxbuntu> well, as long as its somewhere
<foxbuntu> superm1, upgraded with no issues from my ppa
<foxbuntu> watching recordings on it right now
<superm1> cool then push the newer nvidia to the auto builds ppa and the libvdpau from debian there too
<noaXess> superm1: so i have installed the auto-build repo.. now?
<superm1> go do updates
<superm1> and the new builds should be offered to you
<noaXess> not really.
<noaXess> have now this in my sources.. http://ppa.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/repos/ubuntu karmic main
<noaXess> i can't even install mythtv-frontend
<superm1> that's not the source that gets added for 0.22
<superm1> you get to choose a mirror
<superm1> and the mirror is added to /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<superm1> that source is only for updates to the mythbuntu-repos package
<noaXess> if i installed mythbuntu-repos.deb no question is asket about the repo to use..
<noaXess> should i install it with apt-get?
<noaXess> dpkg -i i mean
<noaXess> just double clicked it
<superm1> you should have gotten a debconf question
<noaXess> superm1: no..
<superm1> if you didn't, you can configure it in MCC
<superm1> or dpkg-reconfigure mythbuntu-repos
<noaXess> should mcc be installed on a frontend?
<superm1> its installed by default on mythbuntu boxes
<superm1> you can choose whether to install it or not on kubuntu or ubuntu
<noaXess> ok.. i have akunbunt and then installed mythtv.. not myhtbunt..
<superm1> then you dont have mcc installed right now
<superm1> you are welcome to install it, or just reconfigure using command line with the command i posted
<noaXess> superm1: ok.. i have dpkg-revconfigured mythbuntu-repos now.. it looks better
<noaXess> so i need to do that also on my backend :)..
<superm1> noaXess, okay i've updated the auto-builds page (and the auto-builds-faq page) so things make a little more sense http://www.mythbuntu.org/auto-builds
<noaXess> superm1: cool.. thanks :)
<dewman> hey there. I am having a issue where i log into my mythbuntu backend/frontend after a reboot and then it logs back out...... Is there a log or something that I can look at?
<foxbuntu> dewman, you can try this: mv ~/.cache ~/.cache-old && mv ~/.config ~/.config-old, then try to login again
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-12-27
<springer> I have a usb tuner that is not yet supported by the kernel. I have the right firmware but cannot get it to load. dmesg lsusb and lsmod are here
<springer> http://pastebin.com/najqYe7x
<springer> I suspect i may need to patch dvb_core
<elmojo> has there been any reports of high Xorg CPU consumption with 10.10 and nvidia proprietary drivers using Xv and software decoding (Slim profile)
<elmojo> I'm noticing a VERY big difference between 10.04/32-bit and 10.10/64-bit where 10.10/64-bit is significantly slower using the same video playback/audio config and both using the 256.x driver
<elmojo> even mplayer with the EXACT same config has much higher Xorg cpu utilization on the 10.10/64-bit system
<Shadow__X> elmojo: have you tried updating
<Shadow__X> elmojo: if you want i can test i have a 10.10 64bit system that is fresh
<Shadow__X> right now i am wathicng a 720p video using vdpau and cpu usage is pretty low <=18%
<Shadow__X> without it it was hitting around 40-60
<springer> I have done more research and think that I need to (re)load a couple of modules into the kernel : - i2c-core - crc32 - firmware_class - dvb-core.ko - dvb-pll.ko as it says here: http://linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/DVB_USB but sudo insmod <modulename> doesn't work.
<springer> What am I doing wrong?
<qwebirc46385> mythbuntu 10.10 hangs when i attempt to exit mythtv back to underlying os hangs when i select "yes, exit..."
<qwebirc46385> any help appreciated please be gentle with the noob
<qwebirc46385> it worked this time...doing updates to see if that fixes problem...
<mirthblade> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<mirthblade> !status
<Zinn> I am alive.
<mirthblade> !about
<Zinn> I am an IRC bot written in perl, but my code is not yet released.  I am named after Howard Zinn, you can learn more about him here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Howard_Zinn
<qwebirc22614> I am getting the following error detail when attempting to do updates
<qwebirc22614> W:Failed to fetch cdrom://Mythbuntu 10.10 _Maverick Meerkat_ - Release i386 (20101007)/dists/maverick/main/i18n/Translation-en.bz2   , W:Failed to fetch cdrom://Mythbuntu 10.10 _Maverick Meerkat_ - Release i386 (20101007)/dists/maverick/multiverse/i18n/Translation-en.bz2   , W:Failed to fetch cdrom://Mythbuntu 10.10 _Maverick Meerkat_ - Release i386 (20101007)/dists/maverick/restricted/i18n/Translation-en.bz2   , W:Failed 
<qwebirc22614> Any help appreciated...tnks
<tgm4883> qwebirc22614, that would be because you don't have your CD in?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-12-28
<dewman> is there any way to save the overscan settings in the nvidia x server settings? IT seems each time I restart gdm I have to go back in and adjust the over scan
<patdk-lap> put them into xorg.conf?
<dewman> I didnt know you could do that...
<patdk-lap> http://www.mythtvtalk.com/set-overscan-skew-xorg-conf-5922/
<dewman> thanks..... I noticed the 0.5 setting, I have to move my slider to 110 so its correct... I dont think I want to enter 110 do i?
<patdk-lap> no idea
<dewman> ok well i will set it and see what happens.
<dewman> 0.5 that is
<cr215> hi...  im a little confused about an aspect of mythtv...   u currently use xbmc when hooking up ly media laptop to the television...  i was wondering what the advantages if any there would be to using the myth-tv plugin
<cr215> the aspect confusing me is can mythtv be used to watch whats currently on my tv?
<cr215> are ppl talking in this channel bcuz i see no one taling to each other
<PMantis> Hi guys, I upgraded to mythbuntu 10.04 and mythexport broke. I have a podcast called "Steve Podcast", and I'm now seeing this in the mythexport.log file:  Can't locate Steve_Podcast.pm in @INC
<superm1> rhpot1991, ^
<qwebirc32720> Hi, is anyone else of the opinion that the partition detecter in the 10.10 installer is a POS?
<bergqvistjl> Assuming you're only going to be having a max of 4 partitions (in my case, 2 windows and Mythbuntu 10.10 / and swap, i presume it doesnt matter that the Mythbuntu one's arn't as part of a single extended partition?
<mofu> No support in MCC 10.10 for network booting? Or am I missing something?
<nudelsnack> Hi! I just set up a fresh installation of mythbuntu 10.10 with mythtv 0.24. Unfortunately, EIT information is not available at all.
<nudelsnack> I searched the web and forum but somehow I could not find a starting point for debugging this issue.
<nudelsnack> Any keywords/hints?
<baggar11> nudelsnack: did you use autobuilds?
<nudelsnack> yes, i followed the instructions from http://www.mythbuntu.org/auto-builds for both repositories
<Zinn> [www.mythbuntu.org] Mythbuntu Repositories | Mythbuntu
<baggar11> nudelsnack: just wondering, I don't have an answer to your questions. I was battling with autobuilds about a month ago, and it was broke. good to know it's working now.
<superm1> baggar11, about a month ago they switched to git, so it needed some love
<baggar11> superm1: are you running 0.24 from autobuilds? I had noticed that the MCC was broken too. mysql wouldn't give you a nice green checkmark.
<superm1> baggar11, i'm running 0.24 from autobuilds yeah, i suspect mcc does still need to be fixed for the new bindings
<superm1> i haven't gotten around to investigating it yet
<nudelsnack> baggar11: I noticed that, too. But since it worked, I figured it was only wrong there.
<baggar11> nudelsnack: you played with the new netvision plugins? hulu, etc.
<baggar11> do they work ok with a remote control?
<nudelsnack> does the EIT program info work without the autobuilds?
<nudelsnack> baggar11: until now I was only trying to figure out how to get EIT working
<nudelsnack> setting up the remote and plugins comes next
<baggar11> nudelsnack: ah
<baggar11> nudelsnack: i don't use EIT, I have an account with schedules direct for guide data. can't help you there
<nudelsnack> too bad. but thank you for trying :)
<nudelsnack> is there a german channel available? afaik is EIT mostly used here
<baggar11> nudelsnack: I've always wondered how well EIT worked though, I may have to give it a try soon
<nudelsnack> from what I heard there is many countries where you only get the show title or otherwise partial information
<quent56> hello
<quent56> I need some help with mythtv (mythbuntu 10.10)
<quent56> I think mytv never launch "Server halt command", even if no frontend is running, why ?
<baggar11> quent56: can you clarify?
<quent56> in configuration interface of mythbackend, in general, and in page Shutdown/Wakeup Options, there are a field "Server halt command", I fill it with "sudo shutdown -P now", but the PC never stop.
<quent56> It's no stop even if I start a frontend, close it, and wait 40 seconds (my idle wait parameter is set up to 35 seconds).
<quent56> Is it clear ?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-12-29
<quent56> if I put the command "touch ~/OK", OK is never created.
<nudelsnack> I don't know much about that but as far as i remember the backend is not necessarily shut down when the frontend ends
<nudelsnack> so it seems to me like your problem is that the backend is not shut down rather than the command not being run during shutdown
<quent56> yes I think
<baggar11> quent56: yes, backend will keep runnin until you shutdown the computer. That command is for specific instructions for mythtv-backend to stop itself before system shutdown.
<quent56> There are a field : "The amount of time the master backend idles before it shuts down all backends. Set to 0 to disable auto shut down", I put 35 (seconds) here.
<quent56> And I see in mythwelcome that the backend is idle
<quent56> for 1 minutes (or more)
<quent56> I have a PC with front end and backend installed, and I would like to shutdown the PC when there are no frontend and no record active
<baggar11> quent56: I haven't set anything like that up. I keep my backend on all the time. only turn on/off the frontends as needed.
<quent56> ok we are not in the same case
<quent56> I would like to shutdown my pc, for electrical issue
<nudelsnack> I only would like to set up a complete system shutdown by remote
<quent56> nudelsnack> do you use lirc ?
<nudelsnack> no, I have a MCE remote
<baggar11> quent56: you can modify the frontends option so it will prompt you to shutdown the computer, when trying to close the frontend
<quent56> baggar11> ok :) how can I do this ?
<baggar11> quent56: it's an option under general I believe. I'm not at a frontend to tell you.
<quent56> baggar11> ok I loof for, thanks
<nudelsnack> by the way, what is logged to the mythwelcome.log? Mine is empty...
<quent56> *look
<quent56> nudelsnack> start mythwelcome like this : mythwelcome -l /var/log/mythtv/mythwelcome.log
<nudelsnack> good to know about the tool :)
<baggar11> quent56: found a forum post that said the mythfrontend exit options were in general
<quent56> baggar11: yes, an option is here
<baggar11> quent56: cool
<quent56> baggar11> it's work partially, it's reboot or halt as demand, but I don't control it I think, I would like use it with mythwelcom
<quent56> I would like boot up my PC when a record is shedule, and halt him after, so the front end is not launch and it's match backend options
<quent56> as describe here : http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/ACPI_Wakeup
<Zinn> [www.mythtv.org] ACPI Wakeup - MythTV
<nudelsnack> quent56: did you set a wakeup event after the shutdown? there is a hint in the mythwelcome wiki page about at least 15mins
<nudelsnack> otherwise the system won't shut down
<quent56> I see it, and it's match to option "Max. wait for recording (min)          : 15", but I have no record shedule, and I have no wakeup event after shutdown
<quent56> good night  and thank you for your help
<patdk-wk> Hmm, I'm wondering if I did the mythbuntu ppa wrong or not
<patdk-wk> I was attempting to track 0.24
<patdk-wk> I have /repros/, /0.24/ and /testing/
<patdk-wk> should I just have repos and 0.24?
<tgm4883> patdk-wk, no, you are fine
<tgm4883> that will give you 0.24 updates
<patdk-wk> hmm, ok :)
<patdk-wk> had testing in there, didn't know why
<patdk-wk> so never-record in mythweb is broken, and doesn't look like mythwebs fault :(
<tgm4883> cause you enabled mythbuntu updates
<patdk-wk> it updates the database ok, it doesn't seem to do a reschedule though, but if I do one manually, it still is set to record :(
<patdk-wk> I was just updating to make sure it wasn't already fixed
<tgm4883> sounds like a mythtv bug
<patdk-wk> ya, not reading the oldrecordings table right or something
<mrand> I think I remember seeing a bug report, or at least a discussion on that, a few weeks back.
<mrand> Or I could just be imaging it.
<patdk-wk> my google search wasn't finding anything
<mrand> Ok, I was actually thinking of Bug 9360 (http://code.mythtv.org/trac/ticket/9360), but that's for re-record.  Never record was last "fixed" here: http://code.mythtv.org/trac/ticket/8487 which should be included in 0.24
<Zinn> Bug 9360 in linux-source-2.6.15 (Ubuntu) "Current acx100 module shows incorrect signal strength" [Medium, Invalid] http://www.launchpad.net/bugs/9360
<mrand> ignore zinn
<Zinn> Hi mrand, something I can help you with today?  I am a bot, use !help to see what I can do.
<mrand> I know you're a bot, and no, you are not being helpful.
<patdk-wk> hehe
<patdk-wk> ya, I saw that bug, different issue
<patdk-wk> it gets the program id's correct
<mrand> patdk-wk: in that case, could you open a mythtv ticket on it?
<patdk-wk> I'll try, probably later tonight, should do some work, while at work :)
<patdk-wk> I had a marathon that was recording on the 1st, like 20 shows back to back, none of them would never-record :)
<patdk-wk> clicking, dont-record worked though
<mrand> that could get annoying ;-)
<mrand> thanks.
<patdk-wk> and I debugged the mythweb php code already, it's not the issue
<patdk-wk> ya, I'll crossreference the database, make sure it is good, then file the bug
<mrand> excellent.  They'll be happy to hear that it isn't php... those bugs tend to lay around a while I think.
<patdk-wk> oh, if it was a php bug, I would submit a patch
<patdk-wk> I would do it for the c code also, but well, I could probably spend a week or longer looking for the correct place to fix it, before figuring out what to fix :)
<mrand> Unless it was a VERY trival patch, even then it is likely to sit around a while.
<mrand> As least, based on past experience.
<mrand> (referring to php patches)
<patdk-wk> my trivial php patchs got submitted pretty quick
<patdk-wk> mythweb video showing tv series out of order, not using the episode on the sort, and doing double sorts (mysql and php)
<patdk-wk> needless to say, mysql is much better at sorting than php, cause it has indexs :)
<mrand> heh.  so why not use them? ;-)
<patdk-wk> also, mythweb video directorypath was broken, stripping /'s from paths
<patdk-wk> both where commited in under a week :)
<mrand> I'm thinking of the case when foxbuntu submitted two patches about the rss feeds.  They layed around for months.
<patdk-wk> hmm, I don't even use the rss feature, probably why
<patdk-wk> hmm, seems rss is only for recorded programs
<thopiekar> hi.. I installed mythbuntu x64 and mythweb on it works great, but I can't watch recordings.. flowplayer says that it can't find the clip at path xy..
<patdk-wk> flowplayer?
<thopiekar> patdk-wk: yes..
<thopiekar> same when trying to play via asx stream
<patdk-wk> asx works fine here
<patdk-wk> but mediaplayer doesn't like it
<patdk-wk> any other video player itworks with
<thopiekar> when clicking on the asx stream button I get on the browser: 29800_20101227201500.mpg does not exist in any recognized storage group directories for this host.
<thopiekar> do I really need to set up the paths on mythtv-setup?
<thopiekar> When I leave these settings untouched mythtv will use default paths isn't it?
<thopiekar> because the error message I get when clicking on the asx stream says that it can't find any path in this group.
<superm1> it could be a symlink problem
<superm1> if you check on the filesystem under the mythweb directory in /var/www, look at the data folder
<superm1> are there broken symlinks?
<thopiekar> doesn't seem so..
<thopiekar> mythtv-setup says before closing that I even haven'T set a default storage folder..
<thopiekar> which should i set?
<thopiekar> I mean choose?
<thopiekar> superm1:
<superm1> i'm not sure i've seen that before - do you not have all the right storage groups made maybe?
<thopiekar> I haven't set any path atm.. so I 'd like to set a "default" one.. but which path should I choose?
<thopiekar> I tried /home/mythtv but it doesn't have the permissions, mythtv-setup says..
<superm1> oh /var/lib/mythtv is where "defaults" are
<thopiekar> ok I made now an alternative folder which has all read/write rights for all users at /home/mythtv/storage
<thopiekar> but thanks, superm1 ;)
<thopiekar> yeaH! Settings this folder also fixed my streaming problem
<thopiekar> so what you can add in the future, is to set this folder path for "Default" and problems like mine are "pre-solved" :D
<tgm4883> thopiekar, default what?
<thopiekar> storage group
<superm1> well it should have been the default from the install - i suspect you might have made changes to some of the storage groups by hand?
<tgm4883> for?
<tgm4883> i'm assuming you mean either a videos storage group or a recordings storage group
<tgm4883> which both already have defaults
<thopiekar> hmm yes, but if these paths are not set mythweb can't find the recordings.
<thopiekar> mythwebs fault?
<bergqvistjl> Anyone having problems with lirc on mythbuntu 10.10 when upgrading via autobuilds to mythtv 0.24?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-12-30
<ComradeHaz`> Hi guys, how do I set my mythbackend database to accept connections from other frontends?
<ComradeHaz`> OK, found it in mybuntu control center but when I check the appropriate box and press apply for the dialog that appears when I press apply, the control center crashes.
<ComradeHaz`> http://pastebin.com/LHK15UJF
<Zinn> [pastebin.com] tom@ares:~$ sudo mythbuntu-control-centre [sudo]
<ComradeHaz`> I first tried running as 'me' and then as root, same thing happens.
<ComradeHaz`> So I have now tried to configure the database manually as per http://www.mythtv.org/docs/mythtv-HOWTO-6.html but while being sure I have done all it suggests I still cannot access it
<Zinn> [www.mythtv.org] MythTV, Open Source DVR
<patdk-wk> ComradeHaz`, note second paragraph from the bottom
<ComradeHaz`> patdk-wk: noted. Done.
<patdk-wk> netstat -atnp | grep mysql, shows what?
<ComradeHaz`> tom@ares:~$ netstat -atnp | grep mysql
<ComradeHaz`> (Not all processes could be identified, non-owned process info
<ComradeHaz`>  will not be shown, you would have to be root to see it all.)
<patdk-wk> heh, guess you not root
<patdk-wk> sudo netstat -atnp | grep mysql, shows what?
<ComradeHaz`> tcp        0      0 10.0.0.6:3306           0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      2779/mysqld
<ComradeHaz`> Sorry, stupid
<patdk-wk> your telling your frontend to access it via 10.0.0.6 for mysql?
<ComradeHaz`> Correct.
<patdk-wk> any firewall configured?
<ComradeHaz`> No.
<patdk-wk> sudo iptables -L -nv, is blank?
<ComradeHaz`> Not blank, but looks uninteresting.
<patdk-wk> well, should only be like 3 lines of stuff
<patdk-wk> or was it 6, forget
<ComradeHaz`> 3 pairs.
<ComradeHaz`> INPUT, FORWARD, OUTPUT
<patdk-wk> hmm
<ComradeHaz`> indeed, 'tis most odd.
<ComradeHaz`> The my.cnf config file mentions machines running apparmor may need to mess with another file
<ComradeHaz`> I've looked at the file it mentions, it doesn't seem to be the sort of thing that's applicable
<patdk-wk> dunno, I don't use apparmor
<ComradeHaz`> I believe it is standard on mythbuntu installs
<patdk-wk> apparmor is standard on ubuntu installs
<ComradeHaz`> well, I installed mythbuntu and I have it
<ComradeHaz`> and have certainly not added it myself
<ComradeHaz`> but as I say, I really don't think the issue lays with that
<ComradeHaz`> skip-external-locking
<ComradeHaz`> #
<ComradeHaz`> # Instead of skip-networking the default is now to listen only on
<ComradeHaz`> # localhost which is more compatible and is not less secure.
<ComradeHaz`> bind-address            = 10.0.0.6
<patdk-wk> oh ya heh, /etc/hosts.allow
<ComradeHaz`> That of any interest?
<patdk-wk> someone had this issue yesterday, and hosts.allow was blocking it
<patdk-wk> mysql on my machine doesn't use hosts.allow :)
<ComradeHaz`> Oh?
<ComradeHaz`> man hosts_allow
<ComradeHaz`> gah
<patdk-wk> mysqld: ALL: ALL
<patdk-wk> probably
<patdk-wk> then restart mysql
<ComradeHaz`> Seems not
<ComradeHaz`> grr, this is hellish frustrating
<patdk-wk> well, worst case
<ComradeHaz`> Google is NOT being my friend :/
<patdk-wk> run tcpdump -n port 3306
<patdk-wk> on your mysql machine
<patdk-wk> and see if the frontend every attempts to connect or not
<patdk-wk> or look at the frontend logs and see what it says is the error messages
<ComradeHaz`> Hmm, looks like Access denied
<ComradeHaz`> % mysql -h 10.0.0.6 -u mythtv -p
<ComradeHaz`> Enter password:
<ComradeHaz`> ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'mythtv'@'10.0.0.1' (using password: YES)
<patdk-wk> that would be a mysql user error then, a grant issue
<ComradeHaz`> Hmm? Meaning what?
<patdk-wk> that page you posted
<patdk-wk> those grant/flush lines
<ComradeHaz`> Yer?
<patdk-wk> grant all on mythconverg.* to mythtv@"10.%" identified by "mythtv_user_password"; flush privileges;
<ComradeHaz`> still not working.
<ComradeHaz`> or do you mean I should specify the password there?
<patdk-wk> you should put the password you are using there
<ComradeHaz`> If I put in the hosts allow file what you suggested, I get ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'mythtv'@'10.0.0.1' (using password: YES)
<ComradeHaz`> Incorrect, Sorry.
<ComradeHaz`> If I put in the hosts allow file what you suggested, I get: "ERROR 2013 (HY000): Lost connection to MySQL server at 'reading initial communication packet', system error: 0"
<ComradeHaz`> If I put "ALL: 10.0.0.1" (my clients IP) I get "ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'mythtv'@'10.0.0.1' (using password: YES)" whatever I specify as the 'identified by' value
<ComradeHaz`> So I am inclined to think leaving in hosts.allow "ALL: 10.0.0.1" and concentrate on the value for identified by
<ComradeHaz`> OK
<ComradeHaz`> All on local machine:
<ComradeHaz`> tom@ares:~$ mysql -u mythtv -p WORKS
<ComradeHaz`> tom@ares:~$ mysql -h 10.0.0.6 -u mythtv -p DOESN'T WORK
<patdk-wk> hosts allow again :)
<ComradeHaz`> tom@ares:~$ mysql -h localhost -u mythtv -p WORKS
<patdk-wk> ALL: 10.0.0.6
<ComradeHaz`> Ah.
<ComradeHaz`> Situations still as above.
<ComradeHaz`> Meh, I really need to stop playing with this now.
<ComradeHaz`> If you have any brilliant ideas let me know!
<ComradeHaz`> Thanks for your help so far! :)
<patdk-wk> heh
<patdk-wk> I dunno, I am so used to doing things manually
<patdk-wk> and mysql is one of those things I take out of ubuntu control and into my own
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-12-31
<MoMo> what is the vnc package i want if I want to VNC from a windows box and control a live session on a mythunbuntu screen?
<patdk-lap> the free realvnc?
<patdk-lap> or ultravnc, tinyvnc, ...
<MoMo> i'm not sure -- here is what i have ... the auto login for mythbuntu's default gui ... i would like to be able to VNC to it ... some of the VNC server i tried like tightvnc make a whole new session
<patdk-lap> well, vnc servers would make a new session
<patdk-lap> I dunno about the mythbuntu gui shell
<MoMo> forgive me -- but on windows ... when my vnc service is running ... i can connect to an already running session (for remote support for example)
<patdk-lap> but normally, you just go under system and select remote desktop sharing
<patdk-lap> and it sets up the vnc server for the current user
<MoMo> does it matter viewing from windows?
<patdk-lap> that is cause windows doesn't support more than one user, so that is the only way :)
<patdk-lap> the viewer has no control over that
<MoMo> so -- what is my possible soultion (creating a new session isn't good since i'm going back and forth from my desktop to the next room to my tv screen) ... the resoultion won't fit -- so my task bar is off of the screen =(
<patdk-lap> there should be an option in mythcontrol panel to turn on vnc
<patdk-lap> I'm just not sure, cause I never use that feature
<MoMo> yeah - i see it let me try it
<MoMo> it installed x11vnc
<MoMo> connect on port 5900 and it works perfect
<MoMo> thx
<Yammeh> Hello, is it okay to ask about cardsharing in this IRC channel?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-01-01
<brent> hey guys noob needing help to install 0.24 on unbuntu 10.10 64 bit
<tgm4883> !updates | brent
<Zinn> brent: The Mythbuntu team provides updates for MythTV and Mythbuntu package using the Mythbuntu Repos http://mythbuntu.org/repos
<lukeer> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<lukeer> Hi experts, I'm trying to set up my MythTV 0.23 box to boot on its own for recordings so it doesn't have to run all day long. Setting the desired day of the month and time (in UTC) makes the machine start like it should. Now I wanted to use /sys/class/rtc/rtc0/wakealarm but I don
<lukeer> 't find any way to edit that file.
<lukeer> vi tells me it is write protected. I changed its permissions to 777 but just can't get anything into that file.
<lukeer> I tried "sudo bash" and found that /sys/class/rtc/rtc0/ is /sys/devices/pnp0/00:03/rtc/rtc0 in bash. I have no idea what to use this information for.
<lukeer> (I tried it to get a shell with I-can-do-whatever-I-want-privileges, but still no way to make wakealarm contain a simple "0")
<lukeer> How am I supposed to write the wakeup time into wakealarm?
<lukeer> Is the described behaviour trying to tell that I should look for a solution elsewhere than in wakealarm?
<qwebirc97871> Hello, is there anyone there who can help me with a boot up problem
<qwebirc97871> While booting from the USB key, or CD-Rom, I get the mythbuntu splash screen, screen goes black with a flashing cursor and it hangs there
<Yae> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<Yae> okay, just loaded mythbuntu today, everything works gorgeously except the system has set up my tuner (saa7134 chipset) as the sound card instead of my on-board sound (Realtek ALC662). I tried to run asoundconf to at least get a list and/or change the default card, but asoundconf isn't installed and it's available via the package manager. Does anyone know how I can install/switch/manage my sound cards and get the on-board se
<Yae> t up as default?
<ComradeHaz`> Hi all. O trying to
<ComradeHaz`> Oops, sorry
<ComradeHaz`> On trying to play DVD's pressing 'Play DVD' justs drops back to the play disc menu
<ComradeHaz`> Anyone alive?
<ComradeHaz`> Or is everyone too hung over?!
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-01-02
<qwebirc97871> wish I could get mine to even boot
<qwebirc97871> ive tried cd, usb, external hdd all fail
<rhpot1991> ComradeHaz`: verified the path to your optical drive is correct?
<ComradeHaz`> um, nope....?
<qwebirc97871> yea
<qwebirc97871> Its correct
<qwebirc97871> I get myth splash screen, then a cursor for a while, screen goes darker with cursor and it hangs there
<qwebirc97871> vesamenu.32: not a valid com32 image
<qwebirc97871> ive tried everything
<rhpot1991> qwebirc97871: did the check on the cd when booting it?
<qwebirc97871> did what check?
<qwebirc97871> checking for burn errors?
<qwebirc97871> Ive tried cd,usb,external hdd, any option you can think of with same result
<rhpot1991> qwebirc97871: are you having problems booting the install cd, or something else?
<qwebirc97871> yea
<qwebirc97871> install cd
<rhpot1991> when you boot it up there should be an option to check the disc
<rhpot1991> I would do that
<rhpot1991> could also check the md5sum for the iso as well
<qwebirc97871> I dont get that option, I get a MythBuntu screen with what looks like a man and a usb stick, then a black screen with cursor
<qwebirc97871> I dont get presented with any options
<rhpot1991> and if you just let it go what happens?
<qwebirc97871> nothing
<rhpot1991> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<qwebirc97871> screen goes slightly darker
<Zinn> [help.ubuntu.com] HowToMD5SUM - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<rhpot1991> how long have you waited for something to happen?
<qwebirc97871> 5 hours
<rhpot1991> ya thats not good
<rhpot1991> check the md5sum on your iso
<qwebirc97871> the ISO is fine, as it boots in a VM
<rhpot1991> I'd venture it might be an issue with your video card
<rhpot1991> you could ask for help in #ubuntu and tell them the installer boots to a black screen
<qwebirc97871> is there anything u can recomend I try
<qwebirc97871> It was my video card
<qwebirc97871> going to an older version at least semi boots
<qwebirc97871> Does anyone know the switch I need to add to end of boot line to get ATI to work
<mrand> qwebirc97871: you could try xforcevesa.  no guarantees, but I've seen it work sometimes
<dpgraves> I'm having problems connecting to Mysql database after upgrade to 0.24 from 0.23.1 please help
<Chaorain> hey all, I'm looking to have Mythvideo play specific titles with subtitles. Some would need track 1 or track 2.  I'm useing 0.23
<qwebirc97871> anyone here
<qwebirc97871> Can you install myth from a cd without booting into GUI as GUI is crashing on startup
<qwebirc97871> I can boot into cli
<mrand> qwebirc97871: did you try xforcevesa?
<mrand> The short answer is no.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-12-26
<Shadow__X> superm1: where you the one that mentioned roku myth?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-12-27
<superm1> Shadow__X: yes i was.  there's a mythtv private channel you can install that i'm curious to play with
<superm1> Shadow__X: did you happen to pick one up by chance?
<Shadow__X> superm1: no but was curious as the older ones do component out and for the life of me i cant seem to get component out to work on my computer for whatever reason. Its really frustraiting as my xbox 360 does 1080i and it looks great on the hdtv but when i try component from a computer i get these horizontal scan lines that are annoiying
<scopic> Hi all, I was hoping to get some help with bluetooth. I have a keyboard that paired perfectly without issue with muthbuntu v9, but I just wiped that and updated to 11.10 and it will not pair despite my efforts
<scopic> I see now in the release notes that bluetooth isn't in 11.10 by default, can it not be added in?
<patdk-lap> not sure, as I don't run 11.10
<patdk-lap> but normally something like apt-get install bluetooth, or bluez
<scopic> I got it working, finally. had to redo everything from scratch
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-12-28
<Culiforge> could anyone assist me with myth not recognizing .iso properly in the video directory?
<Culiforge> I put iso in var/lib/mythtv/video, it recognizes it as a movie but shows it as 0 length and will not play or retrieve any metadata
<jep200404> See http://colug.net/~jep/Pictures/ What causes vertical stripes in display of HD video? (1920x1080 & 1280x720 striped; 704x480 shows OK). Xine plays file with no problem. Stripes appear only with MythTV frontend (in Mythbuntu 11.10)
<Zinn> [colug.net] Mythbuntu Screen Shots
<Patrickdk> jep200404, seems like lack of signal to me
<dekarl> at least mythtv cuts of the lins 1081 to 1088 which only contain junk ;)
<jep200404> When I watch the saved *.mpg file with xine, it looks fine. See http://colug.net/~jep/Pictures/1_002.png
<Zinn> [colug.net] N/A
<dekarl> jep200404: is HD endoced in H.264 and SD in MPEG2?
<dekarl> anyway might get better response over in #mythtv-users
<jep200404> dekarl: The file_name_ ends with .mpg. I never thought to ask for details about encoding.
<dekarl> what is your playback profile? something that handles HD and SD differently?
<jep200404> My playback profile is whatever the default is.
<dekarl> the ".mpg" gets slapped on anything not NuppelVideo by mythtv. be it MPEG-TS (usually called .ts) or MPEG-PS (usually calles .mpg or .vob, etc)
<jep200404> What utility do you trust to reveal such details of a video file?
<dekarl> mythffmpeg -i <filename>
<dekarl> or just plain ffmpeg if that isnt installed yet on your version of mythtv
<jep200404> Thanks, I'll try them.
<dekarl> you'll likely be asked for mythfrontend and xine logs when you come over to #mythtv-users (to see if xine uses hardware or software decode, etc.)
<jep200404> OK
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-12-29
<jep200404> dekarl: I have changed from mythbuntu to mythtv on Ubuntu 11.10. Check out http://colug.net/~jep/myth/3/Screenshot.png and some other stuff in parent directory. Where is log file for frontend?
<Zinn> [colug.net] N/A
<tgm4883> jep200404, it's in /var/log/mythtv/
<dekarl> jep200404: I've asked over in #mythtv-users and wagn errp suspects it to be an issue with using the old libmpeg2 video decoding (based on the assumption that you're using a Playback Profile that was default once upon a time, but run a more up to date version of mythtv now.) See http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Playback_profiles and basically avoid the decoders libmpeg2 and XvMC (they are deprecated, see http://www.mythtv.org/news/14
<Zinn> [www.mythtv.org] Playback profiles - MythTV
<jep200404> dekarl: Thanks. I'll dig into the profile and decoder stuff.
<jep200404> dekarl: Thanks for the clues. Changing the playback profile from CPU+ to CPU++ fixed the problem.
<dekarl> IIRC using slim/normal/high quality would be preferred
<jep200404> dekarl: High Quality works also. I'll be playing around with various profiles.
<dekarl> found it https://github.com/MythTV/mythtv/commit/4cd818657100d13a813dfa7a8a44201184c49d71
<Zinn> [github.com] Commit 4cd818657100d13a813dfa7a8a44201184c49d71 to MythTV/mythtv - GitHub
<jep200404> dekarl: by the way, http://www.mythtv.org/news/14 is a dead link
<dekarl> oops, that should have been  http://www.mythtv.org/news/144/XvMC%20and%20libmpeg2%20to%20be%20dropped%20in%200.25 )
<Zinn> [www.mythtv.org] MythTV, Open Source DVR
<BenFranske> Anyone here who can answer a question about LIRC with an IRMAN on a USB-Serial adapter?
<patdk-lap> not me
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-12-30
<Zigi> Hi all, trying to install my DVBSKy S952 Tuner in Mythtbuntu. Im not sure wich type to choose, neither am i sure if the card is even recognised. Any suggestions how to install the device / see installed devices in xfce?
<superm1> Zigi: if it's a usb tuner you can check under lsusb to see if it recognized on the USB bus
<superm1> you can check dmesg for messages about it if a driver automatically loaded too
<Zigi> its a pci device
<superm1> and use lspci to see if it was recognized on the PCI bus then
<Zigi> lspci should work right ?
<Zigi> :)
<Zigi> but im not familiar with the prints.
<Zigi> pretty confusing
<superm1> well dvb devices are in a class of either usually they'll just work or you have to go load the newer DVB stack from linuxtv.org
<superm1> so you can look in /dev for dvb device nodes too
<Zigi> ive got one called conexangt systems [...] pci video audio decoder (rev 02)
<Zigi> seems like its that one.
<superm1> so that means it's at least recognized on the PCI bus and the ID is in the PCI database on the system
<superm1> you can check lsmod for modules that might have been loaded for it automatically
<Zigi> what am i looking for ?
<Zigi> used by 2 ?
<Zigi> sry im a rookie :(
<superm1> well have you just tried using the deviec?
<Zigi> im not sure how.
<Zigi> i added a dvb device in mythbackend
<superm1> ok so it did see a device node there then?
<superm1> and it recognized the name while in mythtv-setup
<Zigi> no, thats why i was wondering
<Zigi> i wasnt able to choose any matching name
<superm1> well if you couldn't match any devices there, then look in /dev/ for stuff with dvb in the name
<superm1> if there is nothing there, then you'll probably want to google your device and see if you can find out what driver it's supposed to be using
<superm1> a quick look at http://linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/DVBSKY_S952 mentions some firmware that you might need to be installing
<Zinn> [linuxtv.org] DVBSKY S952 - LinuxTVWiki
<superm1> it might be included in the linux-firmware-nonfree package or the linux-firmware package if you don't have either of those installed
<superm1> if it's not in either of them, you might have to obtain that to make your device work
<Zigi> ok thx for those hints.
<Zigi> ill try to get it to work
<Zigi> i found a firmware on the homepage.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-12-31
<qwebirc75042> I have burnt the iso file to a dvd twice now and it doesn't read correctly.  The MD5 matches.  Any suggestions?
<dekarl> qwebirc75042:  finalize the disc?
<dekarl> I take it the DVD reads back correctly in the dvd writer, but you cant install on another dvd device?
<qwebirc75042> Its writes successfully, but when I try to read the disk in the same computer it says there is a read error.
<qwebirc75042> as well as any other computer.
<dekarl> qwebirc75042: hmm, I was thinking about the case "I can read it back in the drive that wrote it but not in other drives".
<dekarl> I took "md5 matches" as "I have successfully read it back in the same drive".
<mycosys> Happy New Year!
<qwebirc75042> Sorry, the MD5 matches before I burn it.  After I burn it the disk is not readable.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-01-01
<mazda01> happy new year
<mat619> Hey there! I recently installed Mythbuntu 11.10 on an old laptop and now wonder how I can get it to stop hibernating when I close the lid?
<Zigi> Hi all. Cant figure out how to install my DVBSKY S952 drivers properly. Unfortunately i didnt install any drivers manually up to now. For now i used this manual: http://pastebin.com/atU7wCf0  Just did the make all and make install up to now. ANd thats where i am stuck.... not sure what to do next. I figured i need to load the modules somehow but i have no clue how.
<Zinn> [pastebin.com] Install DVBSKY S952 - Pastebin.com
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-12-24
<wangel> Ok, so I have 2 mythtv's.  1 that runs my backend and frontend.  The other is just a front end
<wangel> if the frontend 1 is watching live tv, and I try to watch live tv w/ frontend 2, it doesn't work
<wangel> so, frontend 1 is using input 5, which is my first tuner in my hdhomerun
<wangel> I would have assumed the other frontend would have used / picked up the 2nd tuner?
<wangel> I have 3 tuners btw.  1) card inside the pc, and 2 tuners from the hdhomerun
<wangel> oh, maybe it's because mythtv see's the hdhomerun as 1 tuner, with 2 encoders
<wangel> i may have figured it out :D
<luckyphuq> can anyone tell me what transcode error 150 is?
<wangel> anyone around?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-12-25
<tonsofpcs> @$*^(@*^@(^* 0.26 upgrade attempt failed
<tonsofpcs> going to /try/ to roll back
<tonsofpcs> oo, I think it worked :D
<qwebirc65277> Hiya
<sopohacker1> Merry Xmas, I tried changing my nvidia driver from recommended to current updates or whatever.  I then got black login screen. I ssh'd from another machine, and removed /etc/X11/xorg.conf file. Still won't start. I get warnings about wrong kernel etc. I did not change anything but the nvidia driver.
<sopohacker1> Please explain how I use ssh to change by terminal.  Thanks.
<sopohacker1> I mean how to get back to nvidia recommended driver. I also tried jockey-gth, got the nvidia list, but cannot go from there, possibly permissions.
<sopohacker1> Googling shows up mostlu Unity and other non myth stuff. Thanks, waiting now.\
<sopohacker1> Mismatch: the NVIDIA kernel module has version 310.14, NVIDIA driver component has version 295.40.  Please make the kernel module and all NVIDIA driver components the same version.
<sopohacker1> How do I do this by sshing into mythbox?
<sopohacker1> I used jockey-gtk and changed to .310 beta, now I got the gui. Will now try to change to reccomended.
<sopohacker1> That broke it again...
<sopohacker1_> OK, back on the mythbox now, guess I'll stay with the beta driver for the moment.
<qwebirc9463> hi, I have got a problem with mythbuntu installation. I get the message Could not connect to the master backend server
<qwebirc9463> Is there someone that can help me? It is two weeks that I read forums and I re-install the whole distro
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-12-26
<tonsofpcs> so I have a nVidia graphics card with HDMI out.  When I boot with no HDMI display 'attached' to the HDMI out, the HDMI out goes dead... I use a HT receiver so there's only a display attached when I'm actively using it and Iw ant to reboot when I'm not actively using it... I've done this now and I have no display.  Is there a trick to making an nVidia card detect the HDMI out?
<tonsofpcs> ah, service lightdm restart
<dmfrey> some of my bluray rips don't have any audio playing.  What can I check to find out why they aren't playing
<dmfrey> blurays were ripped with makemkv
<dmfrey> if i pull them down and play them with totem, they play fine
<dmfrey> same thing with vlc on my laptop, but not on my myth BE/FE
<dmfrey> could it be something with the audio codec over hdmi?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-12-27
<tgm4883> dmfrey, haven't heard of that, have you tried switching the audio track?
<dmfrey> tgm4883, yeah, but limited in what is available.  It might have something to do with BD+, but not sure
<dmfrey> was getting some message in the mythfe logs about increasing the prealloc size for the audio buffer
<dmfrey> did that, the message went away, but still no audio
<str8uplinux> could someone give me a recommendation on a good reasonabily priced tv tuner/capture card for mythbuntu? Any that work well with a remote?
<dmfrey> str8uplinux, do you have access to cablecard from your provider?
<dmfrey> or are you just looking for over the air recordings?
<dmfrey> what is the source?
<str8uplinux> I have an HD receiver from Cox.
<str8uplinux> i just don't want to pay for DVR
<dmfrey>  ah, ok
<dmfrey> then you would want to use a Hauppauge HDPVR 1212
<dmfrey> hook it up to the component out of the hd box
<dmfrey> it hooks up via usb to your backend
<str8uplinux> alright. thanks!
<dmfrey> np
<dmfrey> tgm4883, I ran ffmpeg -i on some of these videos and i get the following audio info: http://pastebin.com/VJx4Mw76
<dmfrey> libdca is uptodate
<dmfrey> libdca0 is the package
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-12-29
<qwebirc31706> So I'm a bit new to mythbuntu, My friend helped me set up a machine for my house. I have used Ubuntu and i like the desktop environment (i think thats what it is) better in the regular version of ubuntu. I believe its called "Unity" I was just curious if I install Unity on mythbuntu if i risk messing something up with the tv side?
<cocoa117>  i am running 0.26 on Ubuntu 12.04, and just wonder how to see the log file? at the moment, the backend won't turn the tuner
<cocoa117> <cocoa117> i keep getting error message "error tuning to transport"
<cocoa117> <cocoa117> and i haven't configure the satellite yet, e.g. I am using 28.2E, but i haven't see the option to configure it in Backend setup
<gregL> cocoa117,  The log files are located in /var/log/mythtv
<cocoa117> gregL, thanx, i have look
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-12-30
<Unguided> Hello all and thanks for the help. When installing mythbuntu, what filesystem is installed by default?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-12-23
<Gammaxana> hello?
<Hydr0p0nX> hi
<Gammaxana> oh cool there are people here :D
<Gammaxana> I'm in a bit of a pickle at the moment
<Hydr0p0nX> battling an hdmi audio issue
<Gammaxana> linux F/B combo connection issue to a winows Front end for me
<Gammaxana> and when i got it to connect once the schema was 8 off XD
<Hydr0p0nX> means you have different versions of front and back end
<Gammaxana> well i updated the backend and now it wont connect at all
<Gammaxana> same information as before but now it is kind of stuck saying it cant connect
<Hydr0p0nX> can you telnet to the backend port ?
<Gammaxana> on the backend itself or the remote computer
<Hydr0p0nX> remote machine
<Gammaxana> which port would i telnet
<Hydr0p0nX> from the "new" frontend to the backend
<Hydr0p0nX> 6543
<Gammaxana> no
<Gammaxana> it will not connect
<Hydr0p0nX> that's your problem ...
<Gammaxana> one moment
<Hydr0p0nX> run through the backend setup and make sure it's configured to listen on a static address instead of 127.0.0.1
<Gammaxana> i have a static set in the network manager
<Hydr0p0nX> that needs to match what's set in mythbackend setup
<Gammaxana> and Its set to the same one as in the setup which is a 192.168.2.xx number
<Gammaxana> master and local are both 192.168.2.13 which match my static ip
<Hydr0p0nX> and the new frontend points to 2.13 ?
<Gammaxana> yes it does
<Hydr0p0nX> restart the backend service and see if it connects then
<Gammaxana> alright
<Hydr0p0nX> if it still doesn't connect, you've either got a firewall issue or something in the network config blocking remote access to the port
<Gammaxana> i found something interesting
<Hydr0p0nX> yea ?
<Gammaxana> failed listening ob tcp 127.0.0.1:6543 - Error 8: the bound address is already in use
<Gammaxana> why would it listen on that port?
<Hydr0p0nX> you have the backend configured to listen on localhost
<Gammaxana> but I had that changed
<Gammaxana> where should i change that
<Hydr0p0nX> in the backend setup
<Hydr0p0nX> mines rebooting
<Gammaxana> now it says cond not connect to master backendserver. is it running? is the ip address set for it in mythtv-setup correct?
<Hydr0p0nX> run mythtv-setup
<Gammaxana> on the backend, both are listed as 192.168.2.13 for master and for local
<Gammaxana> alright ill run that
<Hydr0p0nX> confirm the ip:port is set to 192.168.2.13
<Hydr0p0nX> and 6543
<Gammaxana> i run it and it brings me into the same this i listed before
<Gammaxana> 192.168.2.13 and 6543 match
<Gammaxana> status port on 6544
<Hydr0p0nX> then there's a firewall issue preventing access remotely
<Gammaxana> how would i fix this?
<Hydr0p0nX> gotta determine which side is the problem
<Hydr0p0nX> can you telnet to 192.168.2.13 6543 from the backend machine?
<Gammaxana> let me see
<Gammaxana> can i telnet from the terminal directly by default?
<Hydr0p0nX> should be able to
<Gammaxana> yes
<Gammaxana> i can
<Gammaxana> however, backend telnet to frontend remote does not appear to work
<Gammaxana> i think the problem may lie on the remote side
<Gammaxana> oh wait, on the server shutdown it said apatche2 using 127.0.0.1
<Gammaxana> relogging
<fluvvell> anybody here using a dvb-s pci-e card in their mythtv?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-12-25
<qwebirc22737> !help Zinn
<CaptCC> !help commands
<CaptCC> Has anyone used mythbuntu to capture video from Playstation Gameplay?
<CaptCC> Just read this : The mythtv channel is where the developers discuss code. It is not a user-support channel. Please don't ask non-development related questions there.  Really. Even if there's no one in the mythtv-users IRC group or everyone seems to be ignoring you.
<CaptCC> Ok, thanks for your help
<louisdk> hdhomerun-config-gui has been outdated some time now. It would be nice if this was updated for the 14.04 LTS release. Bug report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hdhomerun-config-gui/+bug/1022774
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-12-26
<qwebirc76176> I just got a HD HomeRun for Christmas and got it connected to a mythbuntu installation, but it keeps crashing.  Any ideas what to look for?  Also doesn't seem to use the second tuner when it's working.  Can't watch other channel while recording one channel.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-12-28
<mattwj2002> I have a dependency issue with mythbuntu
<mattwj2002> could I get some help please?
<mattwj2002> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-mythtv/2012-July/000841.html
<mattwj2002> that is my problem I have had no luck fixing it
<bennypr0fane> hello, I'd like to know if I can install any standard Linux application in Mythbuntu, or there is some kind of technical limitation to that. apart from the Maedia server, I'd like to use Mb also as a NAS, so I'm wondering if it's possible to install and run the necessary sharing services for that - and e.g. a Dropbox app, Unison and such
<bennypr0fane> it has an Xfce desktop, right? Thunar file manager? Which service takes care of the media sharing? I browsed through documentation a bit but couldn't seem to find the right place to look
<jKlaus> Hey guys, what version of mythbuntu is everyone using?
<Kwisher> i just use xubuntu and add mythtv
<bennypr0fane> hello, is Mythbuntu the same as Ubuntu+MythTV, or Ubuntu + "add-on"-Mythbuntu?
<Hydr0p0nX> kind of
<Hydr0p0nX> it's a different default window manager and a few extra packages
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-12-29
<bennypr0fane> Hydr0p0nX, what is? Mythbuntu, yes?
<Hydr0p0nX> ??
<bennypr0fane> you said: kind of
<bennypr0fane> <Hydr0p0nX> it's a different default window manager and a few extra packages
<Hydr0p0nX> oh
<bennypr0fane> by "it" you mean?
<Hydr0p0nX> yea, mythbuntu
<bennypr0fane> ok, that means, Mythbuntu is actually a full-fledged install of ubuntu that can use all standard Ubuntu repos and applications?
<Hydr0p0nX> yes
<Hydr0p0nX> at least, i haven't found anything in the standard repo's that don't work
<bennypr0fane> Hydr0p0nX, I'm asking because I'd be using it not only as a Media Player, but also a file server/NAS
<bennypr0fane> and would run an instance of Dropbox on it
<bennypr0fane> so that should work, right?
<Hydr0p0nX> would expect it to
<bennypr0fane> very cool
<bennypr0fane> a different question: Do you know of a tool in Mythbuntu that can fix overscanning on monitor due to HDMI>DVI converter cable?
<bennypr0fane> e.g. Linux-XBMC distros have that in the hardware settings
<bennypr0fane> it's very easy to adjust picture size
<bennypr0fane> my PC outputs HDMI or Display port, the monitor only has VGA,DVI, component video and cinch In
<bennypr0fane> so I used that HDMI>DVI cabel
<bennypr0fane> the monitor itself doesn't have the ability to fine-tune the picture size
<Hydr0p0nX> what kind of card ?
<Hydr0p0nX> nvidia has something in the nvidia-settings app that will do it i think
<bennypr0fane> it's an IntelHD
<Hydr0p0nX> don't have much experience with intel video
<Hydr0p0nX> http://lists.x.org/archives/xorg-driver-ati/2011-January/018771.html
<Hydr0p0nX> see if that helps
<Hydr0p0nX> also, http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=59&t=127375 might have some more options
<bennypr0fane> thanks!
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-12-22
<qwebirc454> Curious, do you know what happened to the "TV Settings" menu in mythtv?  It seems to be missing from the latest version.
<daniel2> anyone know how to populate the channels database with an .sql file rather then having to manually edit channel numbers?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-12-23
<qwebirc17611> When I run apt-get update I receive errors W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty-security/main/i18n/Translation-en  Hash Sum mismatch  E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<qwebirc17611> I am running Mythbuntu and have a recording that is "glitchy".  The picture is pixelated and the audio goes in and out.  I was not watching live TV at the time, but watching live TV on the same channel later is working fine.  How can I troubleshoot?
<dmfrey> tgm4883, what do i need to do to reinstall the window manager in mythbuntu 14.04.1?  Something didn't upgrade correctly when i did my last upgrade
<tgm4883> dmfrey: what do you mean?
<dmfrey> well, menu items like terminal no longer show up
<dmfrey> i get errors opening apps, like makemkv, that lead to something with the wm can't decorate, say, a popup
<tgm4883> Weird
<dmfrey> there was an error that occurred on my mb/fe box that i had to resolve before it could continue, so i am guessing something didn't install correctly after I cleaned up the issues
<tgm4883> dmfrey: is that the same for all users
<dmfrey> and continued the install
<dmfrey> there is only one user on that box
<tgm4883> Right, but I'd you create a new user?
<dmfrey> i didn't create a new user, this was just the one created during the initial install
<dmfrey> i will create one now and see what happens
<dmfrey> yes, same thing happens with a new user
<tgm4883> dmfrey: so there are two ways to reinstall
<tgm4883> apt-get install --reinstall <package>
<tgm4883> Or
<tgm4883> dpkg-reconfigure <package>
<tgm4883> superm1: ^
<dmfrey> right, i am just not sure which packages to reinstall or reconfigure
<tgm4883> dmfrey: in actually headed to Disneyland in about 10 minutes so hopefully superm1 is around
<tgm4883> dmfrey: you might also ask in #xubuntu
<dmfrey> have a good time, be sure to use your Google Wallet for payments. I hear they are accepting that now :)
<dmfrey> ok, will do
<dmfrey> thanks
<Kwisher> dmfrey: would it be the pacakge mythbuntu-desktop?
<dmfrey> not sure
<tgm4883> Kwisher: no it wouldn't, that is ameta package
<tgm4883> It would probably be xfce4-something
<dmfrey> i see xfce4-[panel, session, settings, terminal, utils, volumed]
<dmfrey> i am guessing panel first
<dmfrey> described as panel for Xfce4 desktop environment
<dmfrey> the problem with the upgrade was around xscreensaver running and, i think, xlock something or another
<dmfrey> upgrade said they were running, but were not
<dmfrey> but once i finally got back to the upgrade, it had already crashed
<dmfrey> this might be it
<dmfrey> /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: xfce4-utils is broken or not fully installed
<dmfrey> http://pastebin.com/DCktQCPz
<dmfrey> i think i got it fixed
<Kwisher> can anyone help me with my video playback settings?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-12-25
<tvzombie> Merry Christmas!
<tvzombie> I'm running 14.04/0.27. I just did the upgrade recently. I'm getting a message from software updater that I have to dl/install 61MB, but apt-get update says nothing needs updating.
<tvzombie> What's with the discrepency? I prefer command line updates due to logging. Thanks
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-12-27
<workIT52> http://ebay.to/13Lfg9Q
<workIT52> leaves.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-12-28
<qwebirc88222> HI All, I am looking ot be able to get Chome to play sound in mythbuntu.  I am using a Intel NUC DN2820FYKH and have everything else working perfectly
<qwebirc88222> Just read about Netflix utilizing chrome on linux so I thought I would give it a try
<qwebirc88222> Video is fine just no audio
<KwishMac> qwebirc88222: look in the pulse volume control gui or alsamixer from a terminal
<qwebirc88222> Check the alsamixer, nothing is muted.  I will check the pulse volume control.  Just an FYI, all the audio through myth is via HDMI
<qwebirc88222> Thank you for the response.
<KwishMac> do you have more than one sound card?
<qwebirc88222> Nope only one, the onboard HDA
<qwebirc95661> Hi All, just wanted to post got my volume working in Chrome for Netflix
<qwebirc95661> I had to load pavucontrol and select the digital output
<qwebirc95661> Thanks for everyones help
<KwishMac> good job
<qwebirc95661> Thanks my wife and family are happy once again.
<KwishMac> too bad netflix isn't integrated into mythtv
<qwebirc95661> I wish it was, It would be nice to have
<qwebirc95661> Thanks again.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2015-12-23
<jarnos> Why does "sudo apt-get autoremove --purge" not purge old kernels in Mythbuntu? They say it should work in Ubuntu 14.04. It works e.g. in Xubuntu 15.10.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2015-12-24
<qwebirc15836> is mythbuntu still supported?
<tgm4883> Yea
<tgm4883> Why wouldn't it be
<qwebirc15836> The website for Mythbunutu doesn't have any news or other posts for quite some time.
<qwebirc15836> And the Mythtv website is much the same...
<qwebirc15836> latest post on Mythbuntu under "Latest News" is dated October 15, 2014
<qwebirc15836> And same date on the Mythtv website (0.27.4 release).
<tgm4883> Ok
<tgm4883> Well still supported
<tgm4883> I'll see about making an update
<qwebirc15836> ok - is there a way to install the latest mythbuntu (16.04?) straight onto a computer with no OS on it - I can only find "desktop images", which appear to require you are already running another OS...
<qwebirc15836> Still there?
<tgm4883> Sorry on the train
<tgm4883> The daily images should work
<qwebirc15836> oh - didn't realize you were traveling. From here: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/mythbuntu/daily-live/current/ ?
<tgm4883> Yes
#ubuntu-mythtv 2015-12-25
<qwebirc19244> So, there is a backend setup gui, but how do I change tuners and drivers and stuff from the command line through ssh. I'm not going to keep a mouse and a keyboard and a monitor on the back end every time I mess with hardware.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2015-12-27
<dmfrey> anyone try to install mythbuntu on a ECS Liva X2?
<dmfrey> i think i am getting hung up on UEFI
